# The Official League of Legends Thread       - - - - - Part 14



## Tazmo (Jul 26, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 26, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Treerone (Jul 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Another thread?
> 
> And is Aatrox flavor of the month in competitive now?



Doubt it. It has only been used by Kiwi in NA and Darien in EU AFAIK. Wasn't _that_ amazing in either game.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

new thread get


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

It's not about being a carry rather than what he brings in team fights.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:
			
		

> I'm not a fond of melee carry to be honest



Well then.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Fiora only looks good. She has the ugliest fuckin voice in the game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Well then.



To be honest it's because I don't carry games. I'm not good at carrying so I play relatively safe champions rather than snowballing melee carry champions.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's not about being a carry rather than what he brings in team fights.



True. Guess time will tell if he becomes a popular pick.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Fiora only looks good. She has the ugliest fuckin voice in the game.



Ashe's new voice. Have you heard it.



Demonic Shaman said:


> To be honest it's because I don't carry games. I'm not good at carrying so I play relatively safe champions rather than snowballing melee carry champions.



You've carried with Talon in almost every game you've played him.

Terry

y u lie.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Maerala said:
			
		

> You've carried with Talon in almost every game you've played him.
> 
> Terry
> 
> y u lie.



I mean in ranked lol. I'm not going to play Talon in ranked. I generally don't play melee carry in rankeds at all. Normals is different with you guys because um >_> it's not like the enemy team ward at all so it's easy to roam as Talon in that sense.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Ashe's voice is in the zone of cute. Or normal. Fiora's is too exaggerated.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Fiora only looks good. She has the ugliest fuckin voice in the game.



I don't see a problem with her voice, it fits really nicely.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

fioras voice sounds like a fucking french tranny


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I mean in ranked lol. I'm not going to play Talon in ranked. I generally don't play melee carry in rankeds at all. Normals is different with you guys because um >_> it's not like the enemy team ward at all so it's easy to roam as Talon in that sense.



This has actually been a problem with me when I bring Eve to ranked after a lot of success in normals. Tryhards pink warding and shit. 



Original Sin said:


> Ashe's voice is in the zone of cute. Or normal. Fiora's is too exaggerated.



Ashe's new voice is the bane of my existence tbh. She's supposed to be the Queen of the Freljord yet she sounds like she's a ditzy twelve-year-old. Her old voice was fine, not sure why they felt the need to butcher it.

Fiora's voice is just a cartoonish French accent. It's cute.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Her old voice made her sound like an ass. Her new voice is in the real of a loving wife. If you want cartoonish French voice then watch Wakfu. That's normal french. Fiora sounds like she's spitting mucus every time she talks.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Her old voice made her sound like an ass. Her new voice is in the real of a loving wife. If you want cartoonish French voice then watch Wakfu. That's normal french. Fiora sounds like she's spitting mucus every time she talks.



Fiora's VA voiced Cass, Shyvana, Zyra, and Elise.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

All that tells me is that Riot payed an English speaker to attempt a foreign accent.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2013)

Ashe's new VA grew on me. I actually think she's pretty cute lol. 

And Ace hating on the awesomeness that is Dig. 

[YOUTUBE]KSlHT5UaGhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

qtpie so troll


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2013)

I can now say that I have a 100% win-rate with TF mid while running a support page after failing to swap champs at select.  I've never played TF and I hardly ever mid.  I didn't do too awful.  Actually I single handiedly turned things around after baiting their entire team into fighting between bottom's inner and outer turret.  Completely planned of course.  No way did I get caught out by their jungler and mid while trying to teleport back.

Our twitch melted them after our j4 and leona locked them down.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 27, 2013)

Random League forums thread: "Calling it now: The next female champion is going to have huge breasts."

Red post: "It's actually the opposite."

Some believe they shall curve inward.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 27, 2013)

[youtube]pi5x9LgBdMQ[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

Adrian is fake gay, he's always talking about how hot some girls are.


----------



## Didi (Jul 27, 2013)

clg pls, stop making games so close


just win decisively for once


my heart can't handle this


----------



## Maerala (Jul 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Adrian is fake gay, he's always talking about how hot some girls are.



u gat me.

i waz tryin 2 be co0l cuz guei is trendy in murica


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

Didi said:


> clg pls, stop making games so close
> 
> 
> just win decisively for once
> ...



rip didi

19?? - 2013


also, watching frost vs MiG

this is awesome. those plays.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

MiG means

Madlife is God??

THis audience.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

That's an old thing from when Frost was MiG Frost.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

DAFUQ

HOW DID THE 

DPKBNPFKNBPGRF

NO

FCKING

WAY

DID HE LAND THAT HOOK

ON EZ

D: D: D:


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

madlife is worth 3 lives 

wait wat

that picture of him in this booth

they really do believe he is god? o_o

...

ah well.  momlife so proud of her son. 

his thresh is amazing.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

Welcome to OGN, Foreign.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you, Vae. 

I must thank Ace for opening my eyes and linking me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't know why I was worried about Frost getting knocked out before Quarterfinals.

I'm so silly.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

[youtube]6Pu6tqUtDw0[/youtube]

This is what Kyle was going crazy about earlier.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

Obviously Ez is gonna arcane shift.

But its the timing of the hook, especially it has that long wind up. 

And he landed it perfectly. 

Also, saw the one he landed on Kennen during game 1. He really lands some clutch hooks.

Which do korean teams fear more? His blitz or his thresh?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

His Alistar.

No but honestly, his Thresh easily.

Thresh is banned often, Blitz is never banned, nor is he really picked any more by Madlife.

If I remember correctly, it's been mentioned that Madlife spends a lot of time watching other pros play so he knows how they usually react, like some player tends to dodge to the left, he knows that so he hooks left side.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2013)

NIP will win.  EG doesn't have enough damage and Xin has been completely replaced by Atarrox.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2013)

Aatrox and Xin play fundamentally different roles. One cannot replace the other.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

Xin can peel more efficiently, while sticking onto a target better.

Aatrox... well, unless if you can build him tanky but even then his only actual useful CC is his knock up and that has a pretty low range.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't even respond to Wesley.

He's a big fat annoying troll.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

Bjergesen just gifted EG baron.

Its still close. Both of these teams have decent teamfighting potential. Just depends on who catches out who.

CLG and EG games always so tense. Dammit all.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

When did EG last throw . com.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

why did eg all go in one by one at the end there


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2013)

Juggling the enemy team and baron...


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

K.

EG just made a really stupid play. Like how?

I do tire of hearing Koreans dominating this and dominating( i don't dislike them. I really like to watch them play) that, but there is no fcking way they are going to be able to compete if they throw the way they did. 

Like srsly, why is EG so fucking scared to do anything. They have a Malphite ffs. True, they have a Ryze and he can dish out the damages but still... Froggen was doing good by switching between mid and bot lane, pushing both. They should have kept it up. This game was unnecessarily dragged out by stopping that tactic. It was working too because for like 15 mins, NiP were confused somewhat as to what to do and couldn't react too much.

When will EG realize that they have to be more aggressive? They have the teamfighting capability and the skill to pull it off. Also, after seeing Madlife this morning, Krepo's Thresh is cringeworthy. Land more hooks. And when they finally engaged, it turned out to be the one that loses them the game. :\

Also, Aatrox didn't really even peel. All he did was play as bait and attracted aggro towards him. In close quarters, he can still dive your carry so its either you get rid of him or you choose to ignore him and focus someone else, in which case he gets to your adc successfully because the tanks' attention is elsewhere. NiP played that mind game better in the end and capitalize on EG's impatience in the end, which is funny because EG were really the ones dragging this out somewhat.

Glad to see NiP become such a formidable team. I only recognize Deficio and Bjergesen from CW back from when they were the underdogs in the spring split. I hope they continue.  Credit goes to them for doing well.

The teams of NA and EUW... their bane seems to be the baron dance. Too many teams have thrown games jugging Baron and teamfighting all at once.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

[youtube]ERhNvjB6IkA[/youtube]

I'm fucking dying


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

That was a sad throw by EG.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

Gambit picked karma. Based Russians. They know of her monster nukes.

Fnatic on Aatrox and got Blitz. Fapping furiously.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

i turned it off. was upset after the EG throw.

 karma in the lcs? you better not be lying to me

though i saw them use karma in the jungle on snoopehs stream earlier, figured he was just messing around. what role she going in?


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

Adrian will be pleased. Just yesterday we were talking with him about Karma in the LCS and he was convinced that Chowy or however his name is spelt played her during S2 worlds.

In diamond I trust.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2013)

Now you guys will see why you pick Ashe instead of Varus if you want some control from your ADC.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

And thats first blood. what did he expect? obviously they would try to counterjungle.

but i still believe.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

ahh nice, it is jungle karma!


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

dis yung voidle

going ham

these russian guys


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

this game is odd

it's like they don't care and just go for it no matter what


----------



## Treerone (Jul 27, 2013)

What is going on in this game.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

dat fcking ashe arrow

this game, i dnt even understand anymore


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

It's over. EUW>Russians.


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

My friend saying that c9 can beat koreans because "they push towers just as good". Ignoring the fact that Korean meta shifted away from taking 2 minute towers 2 splits ago, I don't think people realize how fucking good MVP Ozone is...


You know why Blaze went on a 13-0 streak? Because Blaze made a strategy specifically designed to counter fast push. And you knew it was coming, but you still couldn't stop it, because they execute it near flawlessly.


_Then comes along Ozone_.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

Fnatic isn't comprised of Spaniards.

Only xPeke.

But the rest are from different European countries SoaZ and Yellow are from France.

And this is pretty much a deliberate troll.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2013)

I hate Blitz.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm thinking this match was purposely set up because if you are trying to seriously win, then you wouldn't choose something so whack or switch your adc with your top lane who switched with support.

Perhaps it was just for entertainment value.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

ye i think they're joking around, for sure

that or they just don't care at all any more


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

apparently soaz is a gigantic dick
further confirmed by the fact that he's french


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

what did soaz do? he has done blitzcrank before, though in his actual top lane.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

french people are, generally, pretty bad. then they have that annoying accent on top of it. just adding in blitzcrank is awful

in a way, i kinda want gambit to turn it around, cause that would be hilarious


----------



## Treerone (Jul 27, 2013)

αce said:


> My friend saying that c9 can beat koreans because "they push towers just as good". Ignoring the fact that Korean meta shifted away from taking 2 minute towers 2 splits ago, I don't think people realize how fucking good MVP Ozone is...
> 
> 
> You know why Blaze went on a 13-0 streak? Because Blaze made a strategy specifically designed to counter fast push. And you knew it was coming, but you still couldn't stop it, because they execute it near flawlessly.
> ...



Not to mention the difference in mechanical skill and C9's occasional weak early game.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

The NA All Stars said he's a dick. They said the only good ones out of them were Edward, Alex, and Yellowpete.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The NA All Stars said he's a dick. They said the only good ones out of them were Edward, Alex, and Yellowpete.



i got the feeling that he didn't want to be there at all, same with diamond


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

edward, alex and pete come across as nice too

diamond is always a dick face. remember when gambit beat frost? he made the "up yours" elbow thrust to them (which is gigantic disrespect to koreans). he did it because a poorly translated interview made it seem like frost was sayin gambit would be easy. even if they did, you don't need to be a jackass

then when they lost against frost in another IEM, he didn't even get up to shake hands (which is even more disrespectful, not to mention he's a sore fucking loser). 


reminds me when in the all star game, ambition went up to PDD to shake his hand after he denied shy a hug and you can see he was caught off guard when he simply ignored him and just politely patted him on the back and walked away. the rest simply walked by him because its too disrespectful. props to misaya and the rest for not being dicks.


and soaz is french


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

> i got the feeling that he didn't want to be there at all, same with diamond



diamond didn't
but soaz 1v1'd wickd for all stars, so im pretty sure he wanted to be there


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2013)

So apparently melee bruisers are more shit against ranged than i thought

Even though i was outplaying all my opponents, when ganks happened, despite surviving most of them, it was really hard doing so.

And while i got 0 ganks in 3 games, even if my junglers ganked it would've been much easier for the enemy Liss or Nidalee to escape. Guess Darius is that shit eh.

Since playing against Lsssandra top is a bitch, and that neither Darius or Jax work against  that bitch, i decided to play some of the more OP Fotm picks. I understood why they are so much more preferred to the "other" picks. So i'll buy Kennen, practice him considering that he is both a lane bully and a great teamfighter. Why that isn't allowed for Darius or Jax or fuck it almost all if not all melee bruisers is beyond me. 

I don't like Rumble, and with the changes to his numbers controlling his "heat" seems even more troublesome. Hmph, and i was saving up for Volibear.

I had a multiple 1v1's with a friend who mains Jayce, and one game i played Jarvan. What happened is the following, in a brush we had an all-in battle. I had 2 long swords, he had 2 dorans (both level 3). He missed his E-Q in ranged, yet still completely owned me even though i hit both my E and my Q.  Sure, he had 160 HP from Doran Blades, but, but, he ended the fight with more than half his HP - meaning that even if he had longswords he would've lived with decent amount of HP. Why a Ranged is supposed to shit on a melee IN MELEE RANGE is beyond me.

Meh. And i was saving up for Voli


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

people carry solo q bm into professional scene too much.

fcking man up and show that good sportsmanship.

and then everyone gets offended when people don't wanna acknowledge LoL as a sport. 

In professional sports, good sportsmanship is always encouraged and if you dn't have it, you can earn penalties. 

These guys need realize they aren't behind a computer on the internet in their privates homes 100,000 miles in between the guy he is playing against anymore and just simply do what they want. They represent something bigger than themselves now and need to present themselves accordingly, on behalf of their sponsors, their team and for those watching in the audience.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

Soaz comes off as less of a dick though. 

Also, in All Stars I don't think Diamond treated Insec with that much respect either and I am saying this because in the 1v1 he requested he used a rune page called "troll".


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

αce said:


> diamond didn't
> but soaz 1v1'd wickd for all stars, so im pretty sure he wanted to be there



i dunno, he did, but he still didn't seem excited about it?  maybe just that french attitude which gave me that impression

and then he went there and acted like a cunt, if he wanted to be there he'd have brought a better attitude with him.

who fights for the right to go somewhere then acts like it's a chore to do so?


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

french people op


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

He actually said after All stars that he didn't feel motivated with the game lately. Usually happens when it is all you play.


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

i hope fnatic goes to worlds and gets absolutely crushed by an NA team


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

i don't see why all the teams can't be as nice as EG


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not a fan of EG, but I can agree that those guys are the standards for class.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

αce said:


> i hope fnatic goes to worlds and gets absolutely crushed by an NA team


no fuck you



Chausie said:


> i don't see why all the teams can't be as nice as EG



Because they don't wanna suck.


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

> no fuck you



Yes. By CLG. These EU adc's need to learn their place.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2013)

I hope Alternate wins because Fizz is an asshole and I want to see Vi do well.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

I want C9 to play Gambit and Meteos to wreck Diamond. 

Oh that would be a glorious day, considering he thinks nothing of NA when it comes to jungling. I know it would hit such a fickle spot in his being.


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

in general NA junglers are pretty trash


also youtube comments never disappoint:
"I feel like the EU LCS is a slow buildup to Xpeke just having sex with everyone."


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

αce said:


> Yes. By CLG. These EU adc's need to learn their place.


Meanwhile EU shows NA how to do everything else. 


> I want C9 to play Gambit and Meteos to wreck Diamond.
> 
> Oh that would be a glorious day, considering he thinks nothing of NA when it comes to jungling. I know it would hit such a fickle spot in his being.


Tbf, NA junglers know NA sucks at jungling.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

αce said:


> in general NA junglers are pretty trash
> 
> 
> also youtube comments never disappoint:
> "I feel like the EU LCS is a slow buildup to Xpeke just having sex with everyone."



Even then, the sheer cockiness of it all... I want him to suffer.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

αce said:


> in general NA junglers are pretty trash
> 
> 
> also youtube comments never disappoint:
> "I feel like the EU LCS is a slow buildup to Xpeke just having sex with everyone."



i do like that statement.

it's funny, as i myself don't find him overly attractive in looks, but the way he is so sure of himself and very cocky with all that confidence just works somehow.

just seeing the end of the current game, wish i saw more,  i do like vi a lot


----------



## Maerala (Jul 27, 2013)

I tuned in just as the game was ending. Really wanted to see Vi. 

How did Araneae do?


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

Vayne is getting a buff


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

It says in that link "not a buff"


----------



## Maerala (Jul 27, 2013)

This French hate in the last page is giving me hepatitis.


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

That's not a vayne buff 4n. The range on her condemn is still 550. AKA nerfed.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2013)

Team seems fairly even, but Sk has much better poke.


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

stop torturing yourself with shitty eu and go watch the ogn rebroadcast from this morning
the game currently about to start is the funniest shit ever

godlife on thresh


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

Gonna go practice Lee sin.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

αce said:


> That's not a vayne buff 4n. The range on her condemn is still 550. AKA nerfed.



ah. i read it now. 

best reading comprehension NA


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

Maerala said:


> This French hate in the last page is giving me hepatitis.



it is ingrained into me as a british person to make fun of the french


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

madlife is the best bot lane in the world
the AD carry is irrelevant


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2013)

I am the best Kennen in the world

So how do i build him

I've seen 2 Dorans > Sorc > Zhonyas > W/E

I've also seen BotRK > Zhonyas, i think Rylais too.

Runes. Hybrid Marks? AD marks? LS quints? Spellvamp Quints? Flat AP quints?


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

My team got mad at me for going AP nunu bot and reported me for verbal abuse. I will like to see the tribunal see what they did.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

pretty sure the tribunal just clicks punish most the time without actually looking at the report


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 27, 2013)

αce said:


> madlife is the best bot lane in the world
> the AD carry is irrelevant



Didn't Doublelift say something similar about Madlife when someone told him Madlife could make a bronze v adc can be the best and Doublelift said he did at the season 2 championship with Woong. 

Lol'd. 

I feel like I should subscribe for the OGN vods, or is it free now?


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

They show reports all the time on 4chan


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am the best Kennen in the world
> 
> So how do i build him
> 
> ...



Before the nerf, and after the nerf I still ran this:

Runes: Hybrid marks, Armor, MR, and AD Quints. Good for poking, early damage, and harassing with your AA.

Alternatively standard ap runes: Magic Penetration, Armor, MR, and Flat AP. This means your early < their early. Can't really poke them that well with your AA's and rely on your q's to poke and farm instead. 

Depending on matchups:

Doran's blade. Got to run the hybrid + AD quints for this though. Good against champs you counter and you can bully against (Aka Darius, Riven, Singed, Renek)

1 rejuv, 5 pots, 1 ward because they can probably outpoke you (Aka jayce, Yorick), and most likely the enemy jungler will come and gank.

Cloth + 5 pots if you're against AD heavy like Pantheon, Fiora, and such. And turn that into seeker's. 

I see people do doran's shield sometimes. I don't know about that, and I haven't tried it.

You want to go back and get (depending on matchups again) -> 1 doran -> boots -> seeker's -> hourglass. Or you can skip the dorans. You can also go 1 doran -> boots -> haunting guise -> seeker's -> hourglass. 

You generally want to rush that hourglass. After that you can get more magic pen if you like (Haunting guise maybe) or you can get Rylais.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

It's not easy to do a Insec mechanic on Lee sin.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

> When Madlife predicted my Arcane Shift twice at Allstars I knew he was a god. That hook on reddit was tame compared those ones



From his faceboook.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2013)

I hate Udyr.

All he does is run the fuck away and you can't catch him.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Before the nerf, and after the nerf I still ran this:
> 
> Runes: Hybrid marks, Armor, MR, and AD Quints. Good for poking, early damage, and harassing with your AA.
> 
> ...



I see, thanks a bunch for all the help.

I took Hybrid Red and LS quints at my first game against Rinuhktun, and i got really shit CS (120 at 20 minutes in), but the LS from the Quints and Doran's blade actually helped me out a lot, i was back to high HP in no time.

What about BotRK? Have you gotten it? Thoughts? How often should i harass? 
I have more trouble with Kennen's Passive and W's passive. I don't pay attention to the W passive  at all 

EDIT : i see some people maxing Q, others maxing W. Whatdo?


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> [youtube]ERhNvjB6IkA[/youtube]
> 
> I'm fucking dying


This is amazing....!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2013)

THAT RAMMUS VIDEO

I'M IN TEARS


----------



## Didi (Jul 27, 2013)

EG WHY



;_________________;



luckily the gambit - fnatic game was a cheer-up cuz it was really fun to watch


didn't watch any of the other matches but I see, reading this thread, that Alternate ran Vi? I hope they won


----------



## Chausie (Jul 27, 2013)

ikr didi, wtf were they thinking when that happened!

karma game was hilariously wtf, and ye, vi won!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9qN-Ean9YI[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Jul 27, 2013)

what are the hooks he speaks of?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2013)

Probably madlife beasting on some poor soul.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2013)

Brolaf's Voice is also pretty damn funny

[YOUTUBE]d-sbgXOX_OM[/YOUTUBE]


Rengar's voice is quite good however, although it does have more effects, the original English voice was almost purely voice acting (and pretty fucking good one at that)

[YOUTUBE]B1MCXTfrJ7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2013)

@4n

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDpQpZGX5J0[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2013)

Been taking a break, decided to play a rank quickie.

this happened. 



> wisniewski20: yes
> whachyo self39: PROMOTED YAYAYAYAYAY
> wisniewski20: gg everyone
> wisniewski20:
> ...



playing smarter, not harder 
gewd stuff


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I see, thanks a bunch for all the help.
> 
> I took Hybrid Red and LS quints at my first game against Rinuhktun, and i got really shit CS (120 at 20 minutes in), but the LS from the Quints and Doran's blade actually helped me out a lot, i was back to high HP in no time.
> 
> ...



I normally would not go Life Steal Quints because you aren't generally going to lose that much health against top laners much if you're careful. I like the AD to farm and to harass. 

Never gotten Botrk, don't see the point of going Hybrid Kennen (I'm assuming AD/AP Kennen here). You want that hourglass for the damage and for the teamfight capability. You want to harass every time they go for a CS. Try to zone them out as much as possible and you kind of have to get used to the passive. Think of it like Jax's ultimate. 1, 2, leap. Kennen is 1,2,3,4 AA. I didn't get used to it until I played more of Kennen so yeah it's just practice in that sense. 

Depending on the matchup from above. I max W if I'm harassing well. I max Q if I'm not doing well and i have to play defensively.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I normally would not go Life Steal Quints because you aren't generally going to lose that much health against top laners much if you're careful. I like the AD to farm and to harass.
> 
> Never gotten Botrk, don't see the point of going Hybrid Kennen (I'm assuming AD/AP Kennen here). You want that hourglass for the damage and for the teamfight capability. You want to harass every time they go for a CS. Try to zone them out as much as possible and you kind of have to get used to the passive. Think of it like Jax's ultimate. 1, 2, leap. Kennen is 1,2,3,4 AA. I didn't get used to it until I played more of Kennen so yeah it's just practice in that sense.
> 
> Depending on the matchup from above. I max W if I'm harassing well. I max Q if I'm not doing well and i have to play defensively.



Indeed, as ranged with an escape like Kennen, you wouldn't lose much HP
But you forgot one crucial fact, i suck.

Yeah, i like Hourglass a lot, however i've seen most people who play him top build him tanky AP (Rylais, Hourglass, Abyssal) rather than straight damage after Hourglass. Is it because of playstyle, is it because they are filling such a role (where just pure damage isn't very needed), or simply because they aren't as fed?

I'll look more into Kennen and all that, but so far i've auto attacked minions till my W passive has been up, then used W and Q if i could hit it. Didn't realize that combo has actually granted me a stun, nor that Q > W > E away actually stunned either until i just tested it in a bot game LOL.
I mean he isn't mechanically that demanding, i guessed it will be all just practicing up the combos (like you said), hopefully ill pick them up soon.

Oh, one last thing. I was against Lissandra in lane, and Panth was their jungler. I had Lissandra on around 60 pct HP, and Panth was on 100 pct HP. I didn't have Hourglass yet, however, they dived me and easily 100-0 me, and Panth got out with like 30 pct HP (he tanked all the turret shots). I used Ult, E, W, Q. I probably messed up the combo order, but i still stunned him and they bursted me down like nothing. 
So basically, the same problem i've had with Vayne top - You can easily take on the opponent, but they can easily dive you 2 vs 1 at any stage of the game except very early on unless played really well. AKA, squishy as fuck. Tips/help?


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2013)

Aatrox is going to become a thing. Saint is jungling him now because he likes it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 27, 2013)

Just finished a tournament game.

I was highest elo on my team.

Lowest on the enemy was Diamond 3, highest was Challenger(YamatoCannon)

At least we managed to get 13 kills before we lost


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gogeta_ 





Gogeta said:


> Indeed, as ranged with an escape like Kennen, you wouldn't lose much HP
> But you forgot one crucial fact, i suck.
> 
> Yeah, i like Hourglass a lot, however i've seen most people who play him top build him tanky AP (Rylais, Hourglass, Abyssal) rather than straight damage after Hourglass. Is it because of playstyle, is it because they are filling such a role (where just pure damage isn't very needed), or simply because they aren't as fed?
> ...






These wall of texts will be the death of this thread someday. 

I've seen Kennen go straight Deathcap after Hourglass. And I've seen people go Rylais. If your team needs damage, go Deathcap. If you're getting blown up, get Rylais/Abysall (if they're going double ap, Abysal would be great). It's the same with any top laner. You can go defensive if you want, or you can go damage. Up to you. I prefer the Rylais route because I just like to be tanky. I think Kennen does enough damage alone with Hourglass but that's just me. 

If they can dive you 2 v 1 at any stage of the game, you do two things: Ask the jungler to come help. Or Run. Not worth dying under turret. You can try to out play them but you would generally want the safer route. 

And if they're planning to take top lane, tell your jungler to do dragon (if possible) or take bot lane (if possible). Make your jungler do something.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> These wall of texts will be the death of this thread someday.
> 
> I've seen Kennen go straight Deathcap after Hourglass. And I've seen people go Rylais. If your team needs damage, go Deathcap. If you're getting blown up, get Rylais/Abysall (if they're going double ap, Abysal would be great). It's the same with any top laner. You can go defensive if you want, or you can go damage. Up to you. I prefer the Rylais route because I just like to be tanky. I think Kennen does enough damage alone with Hourglass but that's just me.
> 
> ...



DONT YOU WANT MY LOVE

Tbh if you play Darius with full damage even if you are 20-0 if you get 2 enemies to focus you bam you'll die. While Renekton can be built offensively with BT, BC and LW, if you wanted an offensive bruiser you could've picked others much better for that role. 

AKA, i was asking if there is a certain role that Kennen should usually fill or if his builds are versatile - guess they are.

What if i leave lane and they just take turret? Like, 100-0 it? In one of my latest games i've had the enemy jungle Shyvana take my turret 100-0 early on, she had no offensive items, and my jungler just gave no fucks, so even from before i've learned not to rely on junglers at all. But i see your point, thanks for all the help.

Best worst Kennen EU


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2013)

I think if I win one more game, I'll qualify for Plat.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gogeta said:


> DONT YOU WANT MY LOVE
> 
> Tbh if you play Darius with full damage even if you are 20-0 if you get 2 enemies to focus you bam you'll die. While Renekton can be built offensively with BT, BC and LW, if you wanted an offensive bruiser you could've picked others much better for that role.
> 
> ...






THESE POSTS ARE GETTING LONG THOUGH.

It's honestly up to the person. Well I mean for any bruisers you don't want to go glass cannon or full tank. You want a mixture of both. So for Darius and Renek, it's good to have one damage + one tank item (Black Cleaver + Sunfire Cape for example). I'm saying it's the same for Kennen, Hourglass gives both damage/defense, and whatever afterwards is up to the player. They can go the defense route or damage route.  

If your junglers give no fucks, and your turret goes down try to apply pressure somewhere or farm up your lane. Say you can meet up for dragon or you can try to gank mid/bottom. Or you can stay in your lane and farm up the lane and try to kill their turret. Depends on you. I don't rely on my junglers to win my lane, but I expect them to do something. 

I expect if they're taking the jungle role, they know how to take objectives and secure buffs. They don't have to gank every lane, but they can try to help snowball someone whether it's a laner or themselves. Just at least do something.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2013)

WTF THEN COLLECT ALL THE DATA THROUGHOUT THE WEEK WTF LAZY SHIT

I was getting camped one game as Darius (7-8 mins constant camping), so i wasn't doing well, i couldn't get any kills cause of constant pressure. Later in the game, i told my jungler that he could've come and help me out because we could've gotten double kills, so he just flamed me, called me a noob and said he couldn't jungle at all.

He didn't say anything in champ select and told me to deal with the constant camping top.
That's the thing, he did nothing useful while the enemy jungler wasted time.

ANYWAY MY KENNEN IS SUPREME
ILL RUSH SHEEN CAUSE HE ALREADY USES AUTO ATTACKS
SO WHY NOT MORE DMG

RUSH MANA CRYSTAL TOO

/leavingthisthreadnow


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Aatrox is going to become a thing. Saint is jungling him now because he likes it.


He is Tryndamere 2.0
of course he is a thing.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2013)

Decent day of League today.

Got into my promos and knocked 1 win down.

Get the other tomorrow.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2013)

Gogeta is right about renekton

black clever, bt, last whisper, ult and dive in Smash the keys.

ACE, nice and easy.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2013)

Just watched a Diana jungle rush statikk shiv into a recurve bow.

That's enough league for today.

That game was so fucking lulzy 

Maokai DDoS'd himself.
Graves disconnected at level 5.
Gragas wouldn't shut the fuck up.
I killed diana in her jungle like twice.
Diana rushed statikk shiv.
Akali got fed somehow.

I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 28, 2013)

Wonder if should permaban Teeto.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

So playing against some Diamond 1 players really showed me the improvement I need to make, even though playing with a Bronze 1 support who hid behind me didn't help.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 28, 2013)

aphro goes nunu jungle. ganks an overextended bot lane cait. she places a trap in his path. he sidesteps it. he kills her.

"I  DON'T EAT CUPCAKES"

 

dammit aphro, just damn.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2013)

Gambit playing jungle Karma again.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 28, 2013)

in diamond i will believe.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2013)

Blitz is op.  Alternate will win.


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2013)

Wondering why people don't pick blitz as much.

Gambit is being caught out to much.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 28, 2013)

jungle karma again?! and i've been missing it, too busy watching the olympics again D:


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2013)

It's still going.

Nevermind. They just ended it.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 28, 2013)

saw the end. how'd the jungle karma go throughout the game this time?


----------



## Guiness (Jul 28, 2013)

wait

i stopped watching

but how did gambit win that match? 0_0


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2013)

Chausie said:


> saw the end. how'd the jungle karma go throughout the game this time?





4N said:


> wait
> 
> i stopped watching
> 
> but how did gambit win that match? 0_0



It was more like they did good as a team. Can't say Karma jungle carried but since she bring a lot to team fights she helped. Along with Darien getting fed so he would jump into the enemy team wrecking shit and then Sona and Varus followed with their ults.

also,

[YOUTUBE]zaclEMABm8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Jul 28, 2013)

easy to apologize when you won


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2013)

Wondering now why people talked shit about talon.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

Because Talon is only a counter to AP Assassins mid, other than that he's pretty damn bad.


----------



## αce (Jul 28, 2013)

apparently
you haven't experienced
the top talon


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2013)

Top Talon is bad compared to melee bruisers

Oh wait

No melee bruisers are played anymore


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

αce said:


> apparently
> you haven't experienced
> the top talon



I heard about it from WAD.

Pls Ace.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2013)

21/9/18 on Vayne just now.

I can see why doublelift said what he said about Vayne + Botrk.


----------



## nore (Jul 28, 2013)

Just won as Varus 16-5-10, Again qualified for trying gold 3.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> 21/9/18 on Vayne just now.
> 
> I can see why doublelift said what he said about Vayne + Botrk.



Going 21-9 in Bronze has nothing to do with Vayne + Botrk being OP.

Dying 9 times is sad though.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2013)

Though dying 9+ times in like 35+ minute games is not THAT bad. 

Though if you have 20 kills it is weird alright, unless you got fed later in the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

....Dying 9+ times in ANY game of ANY time is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2013)

Well i respectfully disagree, if you are the only initiator for your team and you are not very tanky and if you CAN'T use Zhonyas, you will often die after initiating. Example, Darius. For some reason your team decided to play only damage champions after you've picked him. 

You are the only one remotely tanky, but you still can't compare to a true tank in that regard. So if/when you flash Pull 3-4 people, you might still get blown up very quickly. 

Is dying 9 times good? No. But if you've gotten camped and/or made early mistakes, and yet you are a person like the initiator for the team, you are going to die as much, especially if the game prolongs.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

Dying 9 times in any game is unacceptable.

I don't care what excuses you make, you shouldn't die 9 times or more.

I had a game with Graves recently where I died 10 times, I just quit playing after that, it's just fucking bad.

If you're the initiator and you aren't tanky, you're doing it wrong.

If you're Darius and no one else can initiate, don't initiate.
You don't have to initiate team fights 5v5 if you don't have a good initiator, either you catch someone out, make them engage and counter-engage or just push all day long.

Hard initiate without a real initiator is a terrible idea.


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2013)

Woah, Alternate played so fucking bad. That teamfight at top after which Gambit got baron and full control of the game, especially. 

>Forellenlord not using his ultimate
>Vi diving backline by herself but being unable to do anything except get karma low
>WhiteKnight then walking into the enemy team just to try and kill the low karma (and getting blown up ofc)


step it up Alternate 


As for the other matches, yeay LemonDogs!
Yeay EG!

Didn't see MYM vs NiP, except for a few excerpts skipping ahead to see if anything interesting happened, but looked like quite the boring match


----------



## nore (Jul 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dying 9 times in any game is unacceptable.
> 
> I don't care what excuses you make, you shouldn't die 9 times or more.
> 
> ...



There can be diffrent reason why you die.
If you get with your team trade your death as carry for 3 of the enemy team,mostly your team can take dragon or maybe even baron after that.
Last game when i was varus i traded my life for the inhib.
You should not look just at deaths but what brings it forth. Even more deaths or a turret,dragon etc.


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2013)

I am best Nami Bronze.


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2013)

rekd city, bitch. rekd rekd city, bitch.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 28, 2013)

i was just told that i should use my bombs as zilean in an aram

clearly i got the most kills only from auto attacking the enemies

think they were french. and blind. 'zilean use BOMBE!!!' looks french to me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wondering now why people talked shit about talon.



Who talked shit about Talon?

Also Talon's only good if he gets ahead. If not, then he's useless.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

Sant? said:


> rekd city, bitch. rekd rekd city, bitch.



''Rekd city''

Looks to me like you guys were struggling like fuck against a troll pick in a comp with so synergy


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2013)

You can blame Teeto for that. Fucking bastard little Yordle.

We also threw a solid 4 times in that game and walked in one person at a time into their entire team while they were doing Baron. Best throws.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

Then it's not really rekd city, is it?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dying 9 times in any game is unacceptable.
> 
> I don't care what excuses you make, you shouldn't die 9 times or more.
> 
> ...



Never said it's good. I had a 50+ minute game as Rammus, and died 7 times. Only 1 or maybe 2 kills were because of my own foolish mistakes, the other ones were because i had to tank for my team to keep the enemy off my own team. 

If i could do that through repeated taunts, i can say i've done my job. If i've kept that 6 item Jax off of my Kha Zix and Ezreal long enough for them to kill him, and then keep off the enemy Kha/Kassadin, even if i were to die afterwards, i personally think it's worth, cause that's how we won TF's. 

Just because we don't have a good initiation doesn't mean we can split push. And they can counter-ward just as well as we can ward, so maybe catching someone off randomly isn't an option either.

If i can grab 4 people as Darius, for that Ori/Cass Ultimate, but die afterwards due to blocking skillshots/aoe/focus fire, it's the best i could've done for the team at that point. I'd rather chose sacrificing myself by catching 4 people for a possible follow up than die when they are sieging turret.

Don't get me wrong, in that very same Rammus game our Janna had 13 deaths, and most of them were by doing stupid shit by split pushing alone top (or rather she was trying to farm but minions proved too strong so she left after like 10-15 seconds), or going off alone in unwarded areas with enemies missing. 
But about 5 of her deaths could've been to save her teammates. I am not saying 15 deaths is fine. IMO, no more than 10 deaths should happen in 99 pct of the games. But sometimes it's inevitable, and it might not always be cause you went rambo.



Vae said:


> Then it's not really rekd city, is it?



Let the man have his glory


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoever was Elise did a tiny throw. Everyone was leaving and she stayed too long.

Final fight was easy. Santi stayed in the front spinning to win and I was just bubbling their asses.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 28, 2013)

dw, i still did my part by catching out teemo with oracles and dealing the 2nd most damage behind Vayne.

that was a bad decision on my part. I wanted to smite the cannon minion


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Then it's not really rekd city, is it?



Of course it was. I rekd. I at no time felt that the game was close or in danger of being lost since the enemy team only took like two towers (the first turret at my top was never taken), never aced us, or did anything except lose a teamfight near their base while they had Baron.

They picked a troll comp, we made basically stomped in lane and made troll plays. rekd.



Original Sin said:


> Whoever was Elise did a tiny throw. Everyone was leaving and she stayed too long.
> 
> Final fight was easy. Santi stayed in the front spinning to win and I was just bubbling their asses.



LolKyle. 4N so funny.

They were all in that little bush outside of their base near bot lane and and I Q'd then E'd in there on all of them, took them longer than my full spin animation to melt me when all 5 were focusing me. Then Ace on Vayne and that Akali happened and cleaned up.


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2013)

That Nasus dough.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

Stomped?

If you stomped you would have better stats than 9-4 and 200 cs at FOURTY MINUTES.

Also, for future reference, Atma's Impaler is a terrible item.


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Stomped?
> 
> If you stomped you would have better stats than 9-4 and 200 cs at FOURTY MINUTES.
> 
> Also, for future reference, Atma's Impaler is a terrible item.



Oh Vae, you make it far too obvious when you say things for the sole purpose of getting to me <3 You should know by now that I know you and how you operate far too well for this to work. Do I look like Jiyeon to you? Try a new trick, I just feel disrespected right now.

Also, that "if you stomped you would have done better than 9-4" is a retarded thing to say even when trolling. Keep in mind that I'm the tank and 3 of those 4 deaths were in teamfights because I was positioned into all of them and absorbing damage. If I have to got from 9-1 to 9-4 because the enemy team wants to focus me, then I did my job well.

Ace said the same thing when I got it and I was just like "idk what to buy. fck it, baylife"


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone who dies with Garen should just hang themselves.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 28, 2013)

oh vae

i think you need to find another thread to use to try and get a rise out of people now days


----------



## Maerala (Jul 28, 2013)

He's been trying to quit but temptation 2 stronk.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2013)

Why do people flame me for playing passive as Vayne against hyper aggressive lanes like Quinn Leona?


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2013)

qualified for series, moving to bronze 2....
that was fast.
felt like i played 3 games...wtf

was laning top nasus vs cho, was behind in cs, came back late game and just owned with the cc and shit. 
iceborn, iron solaire and spirit visage.
sooooooo goood


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't personally like that build. Solari is kinda weak, not to mention soon going to get changed.

Iceborn is pretty good but honestly not really needed. 

I take FH and SV instead as core CDR items. Instead of using Iceborn or Trinity for an offensive items, i use Last Whisper as it helps *greatly* with dealing all that delicious Q damage late game, since everyone gets at least 1 armor item. 4th big item is Omen, and i take Mercs as boots most of the time. Last item can be something like Warmogs, something like GA or even TF. Haven't gotten to that stage yet.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

Last Whisper is the only thing I'd disagree about with that build, and maybe Iceborn instead of FH in some situations where FH is a waste.

LW is stupid though.

Also Boots of Swiftness are better than Merc Treads in a lot of situations.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2013)

What is FH and SV? 
I will try that build out next time i play the dog and last whisp +q makes sense, I should have thought of that. 



Vae said:


> Also Boots of Swiftness are better than Merc Treads in a lot of situations.



yeah I usually run swift boots for the chase.


----------



## Darth (Jul 28, 2013)

go watch pro dominion play and learn the mode so we can actually play it fools.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 28, 2013)

i love dominion!

people rarely wanna play it with me when i ask them though, they say it's real bad :/


----------



## Guiness (Jul 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> What is FH and SV?



Frozen Heart and Spirit Visage.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2013)

Promoted once again.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 28, 2013)

lost my first ranked, ugly as fuck. I played the good guy and told they i fill any spot cause they went first call first get. I could have went top but i was being cool and choos Taric as support with Draven.

The moment i saw it was a Cait + Nami combo i knew they were going to rape us. Anyway, Top (Aatrox) and mid (Kayle) were mocking a Morde and Ryze in draft and even said at the start of the game to Ryze and Morde to report them for the incoming rape. Our jungle was a Nocturne and couldn't help much after the rape but he was Dqing back and for so that didn't help a lot too.

all in all, good exp. for me. Only thing i didn't like was that everyone in the game had like 5 matchs or less in ranked excpet the Cait and the Nami. They had like +200 wins.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> What is FH and SV?
> I will try that build out next time i play the dog and last whisp +q makes sense, I should have thought of that.
> 
> 
> ...



Frozen Heart and Spirit Visage.

I don't wanna say just how much the damage increase is - you'll have to see it for yourself.
Plus, with this build you only get MR from SV, so the MR from mercs is also appreciated, because even with MR/lvl glyphs, Mages might hurt. Then again, itemize to counter the enemy. If you see none of them running any armor, don't get LW.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Last Whisper is the only thing I'd disagree about with that build, and maybe Iceborn instead of FH in some situations where FH is a waste.
> 
> LW is stupid though.
> 
> Also Boots of Swiftness are better than Merc Treads in a lot of situations.



It isn't stupid. Your Q does physical damage, so it's countered by armor. Your E does give armor reduction, but it's not always going to be up nor are the enemies always going to be in it's circle.

LW is completely fine, amplifies his damage (especially if his Q is farmed) more than Sheen.

Fuck, even Hyfe suggests it. You gave no explanation of why it's bad. Unless your Q damage is pitiful you'll do much more damage with LW. True, if they don't have auto attackers you shouldn't really build FH, but even if their mid is someone like Zed/Diana, and their top someone like Darius/GP, i'd still get it. It's partly personal preference - don't yank my chain


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2013)

Shozan said:


> lost my first ranked, ugly as fuck. *I played the good guy *and told they i fill any spot cause they went first call first get. I could have went top but i was being cool and choos Taric as support with Draven.
> 
> The moment i saw it was a Cait + Nami combo i knew they were going to rape us. Anyway, Top (Aatrox) and mid (Kayle) were mocking a Morde and Ryze in draft and even said at the start of the game to Ryze and Morde to report them for the incoming rape. Our jungle was a Nocturne and couldn't help much after the rape but he was Dqing back and for so that didn't help a lot too.
> 
> all in all, good exp. for me. Only thing i didn't like was that everyone in the game had like 5 matchs or less in ranked excpet the Cait and the Nami. They had like +200 wins.



Always go by pick order.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 28, 2013)

I know that, and i don't want to sound like i'm a beast in the game or wtvr but in LAN they don't give a darn. It's like i knew that they will go with call order and i didn't wanted to start my ranked games with flaming anywhere so wtvr.


----------



## Darth (Jul 28, 2013)

You don't always need to go by pick order. If one of your teammates is extremely confident in specific role or champ and asks politely, then use your own judgement when you're given the choice between filling and picking your preference. 

If my last pick has a 100% win ratio with Vayne over 15 games I'm gonna let him play Vayne. 

Bit of an extreme example, but you get the idea. 

Of course if you yourself are more confident, then by all means pick the role or champion you feel you should play first. At that point, yes pick order does matter.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 28, 2013)

yeah, thx. I'm going to try to talk to them and and try to make them go by pick order or call top first :rofl


----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2013)

not sure if i just got trolled or not


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2013)

I tried to help bot, but Kat came to camp.....


----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2013)

there's only so much you can do as a jungler


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a 100% win rate with Vayne over the last 4 or so games.

You didn't Duo with your friend Darth?


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't personally like that build. Solari is kinda weak



wait,

wat.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

Duo tomorrow ?

Kinda burnt out.


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

BUT WHO WILL DUO WITH ME? HMMMMMMM?????????


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

This guy...

Tells me he wants my account to duo with a friend and apologizes if he gets me to silver.

This guy doesn't even use it  x 1000000


----------



## Guiness (Jul 29, 2013)

αce said:


> not sure if i just got trolled or not



prolly

I honestly just went on tilt that game not to mention i really hate playing support nowadays, not because of the role but because of the same champs associate with said role. I only play Janna, Leona and Taric in that role and i just don't get anything from playing them.

i find j4 just fun to play and i have done it before and we rekt'd. ask terry. and that game was hilarious as fck. not because we were winning but because we were having actual FUN. one of the rare times where i had fun playing the game regardless of the result.

i prolly could get another support to play with but as i just mentioned, i really have no interest in the role. i'll play the role if i have to(proper champ and all) and if i really want to increase my chances of winning. i'm aware its a gamble to choose non-support champs to play in the support role.

that particular game i just wanted to try it again and it obviously didn't work out. sorry if u feel like u got trolled.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

Play Sona.

Sona is fun.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 29, 2013)

now that you were talking about how Sivir sucks (when i came bragging about the Penta), I'm watching DL playing Sivir bot and even tho he's playing with a Kog as support and now in gold, it's like 15 minutes in the game and he's 0 - 1 - 0.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

Double is streaming on his Peng Yiliang account?


----------



## Shozan (Jul 29, 2013)

it's a vod, but yeah. I'm watching when he got trolled by an fake Aphromoo in his gold 1 prom. i think


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm Plat now.  It was so much easier than Gold.  Might have gotten lucky, but the sheer grief and disappointment wasn't there.  It was...much less stressful.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats Wes! Knew you'd get there soon enough!

edit: holy shit your match history wtf


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> Congrats Wes! Knew you'd get there soon enough!
> 
> edit: holy shit your match history wtf



Your turn, hurry the fuck up Darth and join the Plat party.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

90% of my games are being played on various EUW/EUNE accounts. 

Maybe I should just say "fuck the other servers" and just dedicate my time to playing on NA.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> Congrats Wes! Knew you'd get there soon enough!
> 
> edit: holy shit your match history wtf



One more win and I'll have 10 in a row.  

Some advice I suppose, uh...

You don't have to stay positive, but at the very least if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all.  Alot of those games were really messy, I had adcs that had no clue, and sometimes I just played plain terrible, but I didn't say anything and kept pushing for the team to focus on objectives.

I'd tell them to go back and heal after winning a team fight and taking a tower, because if you run off into the jungle to steal a few mobs, you're going to be left exhausted and when they revive and are completely fresh, they WILL Baron.

So often has my team given up map control because they wanted to kill wraiths or collect rune buffs.


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> BUT WHO WILL DUO WITH ME? HMMMMMMM?????????



I will on EUW


it's about time I finally grab gold


but couldn't play last week cuz I was at my parent's house and I get like 20 fps on my laptop so I don't wanna do ranked on it


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 29, 2013)

Shozan said:


> now that you were talking about how Sivir sucks (when i came bragging about the Penta), I'm watching DL playing Sivir bot and even tho he's playing with a Kog as support and now in gold, it's like 15 minutes in the game and he's 0 - 1 - 0.



He's Diamond MMR on his smurf already, so he's facing Diamond 3 and above mainly.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Your turn, hurry the fuck up Darth and join the Plat party.




My turn first


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait,
> 
> wat.



Since it's HP nerfs i don't think it's that good on top laners. Junglers, sure.
It's just not slot efficient IMO if you've had a decent laning phase as Nasus.

Compare Solari Iceborn to FH Omen.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 29, 2013)

Janna, Nidalee, Ryze, Nunu and Vayne.

That was our team comp.

Enemy team picks Udyr as LAST PICK.

Proceeds to cry about how bad his team is


----------



## Chausie (Jul 29, 2013)

has anyone got tips for singed top? like what to build first

also when to split push, generally. i'm asked to do it, do so pretty successfully, but then the rest of my team engages on the other side of the map and all die, and im all confused and lost

was told i did a good job though, which was very surprising and a confidence boost!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 29, 2013)

Some Singed pros like InvertedComposer build him more on the damage side, getting stuff like Rylais, Seraphs, RoA, Thornmail and Abyssal.

I've personally found this build squishy and not for my playstyle - i like playing Singed more tanky and using him as a constant disruptor with his Slow and Fling rather than damage from his Poison, so, in no particular order, i'd get

FH, Omen, Rylais, Liyandris and a situational item (ranging from HP like Warmog, to MR like Bulwark/Banshees to damage like Seraphs)


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> has anyone got tips for singed top? like what to build first
> 
> also when to split push, generally. i'm asked to do it, do so pretty successfully, but then the rest of my team engages on the other side of the map and all die, and im all confused and lost
> 
> was told i did a good job though, which was very surprising and a confidence boost!



You need 2 major things to make a splitpush strategy work

1. A splitpusher. This champ must either be a good duelist, or good at escaping and reengaging (or both ofc). If you're a good strong duelist, they can't send just 1 person to stop you because you'll kill them. Then when they send multiple people to stop you, your team can capitalize because they'll have a numbers advantage somewhere else. Singed falls a bit more in the latter category though, he's not a particularly strong duelist, however he does get fairly tanky meaning he's tough to stop with one person, but if he's outmatched he can just use his ult and run away. And then go for it again once they've backed off, being a constant pest.
Good waveclear is important on both, but way more so on the non-duelist. Strong duelist can after all force multiple people to come, whereas the non-duelist can sometimes be scared away by one person, meaning they need to do their job fast and efficient, so good waveclear is especially required (something that Singed has, which is why he works as splitpusher). 
It's also nice if they can actually damage turrets fast and hard, but not required. Compare Zed, who does a fair chunk of damage to turrets with his standardbuild, and is an amazing duelist, to Singed, who does not much damage to turrets himself but can quickly stack up loads of minion waves with his excellent waveclear and can just run away without a problem if people come for him, to AD master Yi, who clears waves really fast and does massive damage to turrets but if they send someone with cc or enough mobility his way he just runs away


2. So you have a splitpushchamp and you know what to do and go to push down something by yourself. But alas, your team gets engaged on 4v5, and you're not Shen (or have TP), and gets demolished and their team uses that to push more down than you could on your own. Well that's a bummer. How do you prevent that from happening? Well it's fairly simple: you need good disengage. Your team needs a way (or preferably, multiple ways) to stop the other team from engaging on them with a numbers advantage. Champs like Zyra, Janna, Anivia, Tristana, et cetera. Your 4-man team also needs good waveclear for if the enemy tries to push down hard on them, so Varus, Caitlyn, Cho'Gath, Ahri, et cetera. All in all this means you need champs that can turtle well while you're off splitpushing.



Well that's about all I can think of atm, I'm hungry. Hope I was of help and not too much tl;dr


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2013)

Get that green upgrade  on your boots for the movement boost and a static shiv for faster creep clearing. Didi covered everything else.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, didi! that's a big help, thank you loads for typing that out. i only did it as i was told to, but now i will look out and decide for myself if i ought to do it. 

I suppose taking TP would be a safer way also, for when things like last game happen, and people try to fight whilst i'm splitting? thinking about it, last game the rest of the team had wave clear and a way to disengage, i have no idea what happened there.

Gonna try get top more often now and swap between that and support and slowly learn it more

anyone got a specific champ they can suggest for me top who is safe to play? as in can get away well if needed


----------



## Chausie (Jul 29, 2013)

i swear i attract horrible people in this game. i mean, they don't even flame at me, they just go at each other 24/7. last game, udyr jungle spent the whole time blaming everyone else and insulting their ability to play the game, culminating in a shouting match between the caitlyn and udyr.

the game i had on singed was the nicest game on EUW i have had in ages. we lost, but no one went off on one about how it was so-and-so's fault.

it seems like no one else has this issue? i mean, it's all but like one game every few days which is like this. it's excessive, annoying, and kinda depressing. 

i mean, i mute people and just continue to play, but it's hardly going to work if the rest of the team is having a shouting match.


----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2013)

lol euw



also this is pretty helpful for people that jungle
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BDUQHdVT_c[/youtube]


turn on close caption 
also for the first time in years i understood a sentence in korean
op


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Wow, didi! that's a big help, thank you loads for typing that out. i only did it as i was told to, but now i will look out and decide for myself if i ought to do it.
> 
> I suppose taking TP would be a safer way also, for when things like last game happen, and people try to fight whilst i'm splitting? thinking about it, last game the rest of the team had wave clear and a way to disengage, i have no idea what happened there.
> 
> ...



np!

Kennen is really safe, just E away
Elise is pretty safe too cuz Rappel OP
Vlad is really safe from ganks but extremely vulnerable in lane pre-7 or 9
Riven can escape well with OP mobility
Lissandra also has an easy escape with ice claw
Jax and Katarina also can jump away to minions or wards

that's all I can think of from the top of my head

out of those Kennen is the safest I think



Chausie said:


> i swear i attract horrible people in this game. i mean, they don't even flame at me, they just go at each other 24/7. last game, udyr jungle spent the whole time blaming everyone else and insulting their ability to play the game, culminating in a shouting match between the caitlyn and udyr.
> 
> the game i had on singed was the nicest game on EUW i have had in ages. we lost, but no one went off on one about how it was so-and-so's fault.
> 
> ...




yeah EUW is fucking horrible in the summer
nothing you can do about it, just ignore them if they're tantrum throwing kids


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

So confident on Vayne rn.

No one man should have all that power !

Or woman since it's vayne


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2013)

I got nami, since you know thresh is always banned now. =[


----------



## Chausie (Jul 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> np!
> 
> Kennen is really safe, just E away
> Elise is pretty safe too cuz Rappel OP
> ...




well i already have elise so i could try her out next time, then see about saving up for kennen! 

and ye, i guess, i just wish i could personally ban some people from this game. i don't even see why they bother playing



RemChu said:


> I got nami, since you know thresh is always banned now. =[



She is fun! but she herself will be banned all the time soon enough


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2013)

Won the tenth game in a row.  I feel like things are looking up for me.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

I once won ten ranked games in a row...

That was in Gold III-II though.

Good times...

edit: won 16 in a row on my friend's euw account like last week but i'm not counting that cause bronze III->silver I is easymodo as fuck.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 29, 2013)

Fuck Gogeta's advice completely useless
He just plays Jax, fucking noob.

I've wanted to buy and actively play Cho Gath but his Classic skin sucks so much dick, Taric would get mad jealous. 
The battlecast one is boss though. Cho needs a VU  Also, how is Corki after the mana buffs?


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

Get Gentleman Cho


It's the best skin in the game


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Also, how is Corki after the mana buffs?



AP or bust.


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

Fuck you Darth.

You could've done that for me.

Now I gotta grind


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

Got cheesed by a fucking Zed nid bot lane.

Fuck this game.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Fuck you Darth.
> 
> You could've done that for me.
> 
> Now I gotta grind



what the fuck are you even talking about?


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

αce said:


> lol euw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh god that was painful.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> what the fuck are you even talking about?



Didn't you ask me to use my account to duo?


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

uhm yes. yes i did. I required a bronze V'ish account to duo with another Bronze V friend who never ended up logging on lol. 

I'm not gonna boost your account tho dude. Never promised that.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

Didn't say dat doe.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Didn't say dat doe.





Jiyeon said:


> Fuck you Darth.
> 
> You could've done that for me.
> 
> Now I gotta grind





Jiyeon said:


> This guy...
> 
> Tells me he wants my account to duo with a friend and apologizes if he gets me to silver.
> 
> This guy doesn't even use it  x 1000000


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2013)

Late game ashe is scary.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

Honestly, the only reason I was harrying you like that Darth was to make sure it was actually you who asked me for my account to use.

I got a bit paranoid.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 29, 2013)

A boost might help just so you get something before the season ends


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't the rewards start at like Gold


----------



## Bioness (Jul 29, 2013)

I think you get an avatar for Silver...actually I don't think they revealed any of the rewards.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Late game ashe is scary.



full build ashe is indeed fucking crazy and scary. 1 shot (half life) + slow + 2 shotted = repeat 4 times for the penta.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I think you get an avatar for Silver...actually I don't think they revealed any of the rewards.



sI-II rewards included summoner icons for Bronze-Diamond (Bronze-Platinum S1) and Silver borders for S2. 

So technically there were rewards for every League.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh yeah I have seen bronze trophy avatars...just not sure why people would want those though...


----------



## Guiness (Jul 29, 2013)

I landed in Washington and am on my way to my new base. I hope its way better than basic training and ait.


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2013)

Anywhere I can see the reports against me?


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2013)

When does the season end?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 29, 2013)

December this year or January next year


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok, plenty of time.

hate playing ranked duo btw, it's like way less work playing solo.....


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Oh yeah I have seen bronze trophy avatars...just not sure why people would want those though...



Well, in season 1 anything under 1250 elo was unranked
so getting bronze was actually somewhat of an achievement


(for comparison, that means bronze then was about silver 1 - gold IV)


however when leagues and stuff got introduced with suddenly the lowest you could get was bronze, everything got switched up somewhat

so yeah, nowadays bronze is trash
but it used to mean you were better than ~75% of the community


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> but it used to mean you were better than ~75% of the community



*FALLACY AHOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Disclaimer: The above quoted statement is untrue and should be disregarded by the public. It is simply a mistaken attempt at justification for Didi to make himself feel better about being in Bronze for a ridiculously long time.


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

Uh what Darth? It didn't mean that in S2 and there's no excuse for me being it then lol (I don't know why but I honestly fucking sucked then lol)



but in s1 it actually meant that, look up the numbers yo
bronze was top 25%


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

Silver was top 10%
Gold top 2%
Platinum really small (like Diamond 1 now)


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

brb getting a better TTGL set than you so I can crush your spirit aesthetically before destroying your argument with numbers and cold hard facts.


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

So yeah fucking fuck you Darth, you can talk shit about my abysmal season 2 all you like, but don't you fucking dare slander me by just going in and throwing in lies to discredit an honest statement of me AND then fucking DARING to also state I am trying to make myself good by lying


that's fucking low yo



I will fucking NOT have you call me a liar


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

I am actually fucking mad because that was fucking ridiculous


There's some things I have very low tolerance for


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

and pls dont tell me you're basing this off of the league wiki because that page was debunked on the league forums like two years ago.


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> [It is simply a mistaken attempt at justification for Didi to make himself feel better about being in Bronze for a ridiculously long time.



Like I am fucking fuming about this


Why the fuck would you even say something like this when you yourself got the facts wrong



Fuck you mate


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> So yeah fucking fuck you Darth, you can talk shit about my abysmal season 2 all you like, but don't you fucking dare slander me by just going in and throwing in lies to discredit an honest statement of me AND then fucking DARING to also state I am trying to make myself good by lying
> 
> 
> that's fucking low yo
> ...



[YOUTUBE]xzpndHtdl9A[/YOUTUBE]

Nah i'm not calling you a liar Didi. 

Just horridly misinformed.


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol darth


go look it up


every source I've found so far says bronze was about top 25%
silver was top 10%
gold top 3%
platinum top 0.2%


----------



## Didi (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm also quite sure at the time there were Riot posts about it


Because of course sometimes people asked them 'hey riot, what's the elo distribution'

and they answered



no more reliable source than the source that has the database




also yeah, you said I was just saying that to try and justify my own rating then, that heavily implies that I was intentionally concealing the 'truth', so you definitely implied me to be a liar of sorts, don't be a bitch now and paddle back


----------



## Didi (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm fucking tired and drunk and will probably not be mad as much anymore in the morning


but paddling back only makes you seem like more of a bitch

keep to your point or say sorry are the only options in my eyes





idk I'm just rambling now


I just don't take kindly to being called a liar in such a way

so ignore me maybe cuz I'll surely feel better in the morning


or get on skype so I can insult you and then feel better lol


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

didi fight me irl


----------



## Didi (Jul 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> didi fight me irl



I don't know at all how you are irl


but I'm pretty sure I would lose

I'm 5' 8,5'' (is that the correct notation for foot/inches? I'm 174 cm fuck imperial system metric all day erryda) and pretty much no muscle lol


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2013)

rofl so im watching montecristo's grilled interview and apparently he considers nrated the second best support in NA/EU


good job fnatic


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

Well obv you wont win with THAT attitude.

pft.


----------



## Didi (Jul 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well obv you wont win with THAT attitude.
> 
> pft.



OKAY DARTH


I'LL FOOK YOU UP M9



I SWER BY ME MUM ILL HOOK YA IN THE GABBER


U WAN' GO?
U WAN' GO?!








(is that more like it?) (a)


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

This thread is now a review of 600 ELO chat log


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> I don't know at all how you are irl
> 
> 
> but I'm pretty sure I would lose
> ...



That's why I use poisons when people aren't looking.


----------



## Nim (Jul 30, 2013)

When does this season end?
I really want to get gold this time. Last season I just started ranked. So jealous of the Janna Skin. Don't want to miss something if an awesome Skin will be distributed.
But I'm sooo bad. I don't fit in gold. So I'm practicing in normals right now. How much time do I have left to do this ._. Silver IV at the moment.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok.

Fort lewis is awesome. Got this place with at least 30 alienware comps that all have league on it. 

Im definitely not playing league on my laptop again lol.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 30, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> When does this season end?
> I really want to get gold this time. Last season I just started ranked. So jealous of the Janna Skin. Don't want to miss something if an awesome Skin will be distributed.
> But I'm sooo bad. I don't fit in gold. So I'm practicing in normals right now. How much time do I have left to do this ._. Silver IV at the moment.



Around Oct - November I believe.


----------



## Nim (Jul 30, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Around Oct - November I believe.



Mhm okay, then no gold for me. I spent so much time to get silver. I guess I need even more for gold. Sigh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Mhm okay, then no gold for me. I spent so much time to get silver. I guess I need even more for gold. Sigh



I think you can still do it. Hell last season I was around 1000 elo (This would be "unranked", not even Bronze) and I grind up to 1500 (where Gold was?) in a month. Anything can happen. 

And I was a terrible player last year, not knowing my lane mechanics, didn't how to jungle, didn't know how to support/ward. Didn't know what to do after laning phase, didn't know shit about this game.

But I did know how to abuse overpowered champions such as Darius, Taric, Nunu, and Jayce (Released Jayce was insane compare to now). Basically practice and spam flavor of the month champions. .. 

Or do what many people do and play that one champion that you're reallllly good in ranked only.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyways, I'm taking a break from league meaning I will not sign in on my account for a while but I'll lurk around the forums and watch LCS. I've been having major slumps and I kind of find this game boring to play. I basically have no motivation to rank or to play any champions.

If you see me online, it's probably not me. I let other people borrow my account sometimes because I have all the champions, runes + 2 free rune pages for them, and shit for them to practice on.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Mhm okay, then no gold for me. I spent so much time to get silver. I guess I need even more for gold. Sigh



It took me months to clear silver and gold.  You got time.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 30, 2013)

Nami E, increased damage depending on Namis AP, yet does it go by namis magic penetration or by the person who she put it on?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

I am pretty sure it's decided of the Magic Pen of whoever she casts it on


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 30, 2013)

''If all homeless people had a home there would be no homelessness''

Some youtube comment on a video helping a homeless man.

This guy solved the problem, teach me master.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

i thought adrian said that

On-topic, weren't Vayne/Fiora free few weeks ago? Whats up with that


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 30, 2013)

Graves used to be free every 2 week in season 2.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 30, 2013)

Chobra and Maknoon casting english OGN tommorow, this is gonna be hilarious


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL MAKNOOB IS CASTING GG


----------



## Guiness (Jul 30, 2013)

Noooooooooo

I won't be able to see it. Dammit!

Need to get internet in my barracks room. I swear its like im in at college


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2013)

froggen stream
314 cs at 21 minutes


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2013)

400 cs at 26:10


----------



## Guiness (Jul 30, 2013)

Is Froggen is practicing last hitting or something? Cuz that doesn't sound possible in a normal solo q game lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 30, 2013)

Considering he hit 300CS at 23 minutes during a pro game, doing something similar in Solo queue isn't very hard.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 30, 2013)

the nocturne DCd, he pretty much farmed non stop without going back to base. His lane, jungle, someone elses lane, back through jungle to his lane


----------



## Chausie (Jul 30, 2013)

also, adrian is right, fiora is cool

idk how to play her, but she's cool


----------



## Maerala (Jul 30, 2013)

Based Chausie.

I think Ace has similar thoughts after an interesting game today.


----------



## OS (Jul 30, 2013)

I am not looking forward to these jungle changes later tonight.


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also, adrian is right, fiora is cool
> 
> idk how to play her, but she's cool





was vs an AD Nidalee. 

lol wat a joke. apnid4lyfe.

also, randomlock Fiora op. Literally just clicked the first champ my mouse rested on cause i only had .5 seconds left lol.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 30, 2013)

your image is real small

but i presume it is of you owning with fiora

in which case, nice one!


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

the hell. it looks really big on my screen...


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 30, 2013)

MSN smiliey


----------



## Chausie (Jul 30, 2013)

it's supa tiny on mine, can barely read it.

idk why, if it's big on yours


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

Just had a 4v5 where it was very possible for us to win.

Me and Fizz were like 2v5ing them and couldn't die cause of Zilean ult.

We had more kills than them and everything.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Hope Ranged ADC get gutted in S4. 


Barrier/ Botrk and every bruiser nerfed into the ground. 


I prefer 5k hp cheesynes hitting themselves for 30 mins (a teamfight) wiith bases damages, 

That a Vayne that reaches late game with only Botrk


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

fedecala said:


> Hope Ranged ADC get gutted in S4.
> 
> 
> Barrier/ Bortk and every bruiser nerfed into the ground. Lbk
> ...



agreed on the point that adc's are overpowered. 

disagree on them getting gutted though. 

slight nerfs to their damage output would be good enough. As it is they're still high priority targets and assassins are definitely viable right now so they're not as big of an issue as they were in s2. 

Welcome to the thread btw. What server do you play on and what's your summoner name?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

I had a Morde in my last game that laned against TF

After Revolver and the GP10 AP item, he rushed Thornmail

WHY MORDE WHY


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also, adrian is right, fiora is cool
> 
> idk how to play her, but she's cool


trannies are cool


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> agreed on the point that adc's are overpowered.
> 
> disagree on them getting gutted though.
> 
> ...



im joking with getting gutted. they should be good, or at least melee champs need buffs in their items

im just mad that quinn/ vayne can go to top and outlane almost everyone. Jayce ,Elise are other problems.


.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

I love Fiora.

But Riot designed her in a terrible way, the guise kinda suck when doing melee adc.


Is either FIora (meh)

or Tryndamere (i play him, and is really good splitpushing, manaless, sustain all day, outscale everyone, teamfight sucks mid game tho.)

I hope they get feedback from Yi`s rework.


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2013)

They need to make a kenshin champ and give him Fiora's ult as his q or some shit.

Would main that.

or give Yi a kenshin skin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

Also, i keep getting "it broke - come back later" messages on a lot of NA forum threads. Doesn't happen in other regions, and hasn't happened until today. Any clue what's going on?


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> agreed on the point that adc's are overpowered.
> 
> disagree on them getting gutted though.
> 
> ...



I got transfered to LA server. But i want to return to NA.


lPollolocol


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> They need to make a kenshin champ and give him Fiora's ult as his q or some shit.
> 
> Would main that.
> 
> or give Yi a kenshin skin



There`s a ichigo mod.


But i will seach for kenshin one, buuut only you can see it. (the other players can`t)


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 30, 2013)

I miss Season 2 ADC, specifically Graves 

That shit was unstoppable.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

I miss Season 2

I miss Heart of Gold

I miss FoN

I partially miss Leviathan

I miss Green Pot

I MISS MY KIND


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

well riku yi.


SInce Yi is getting a visual upgrade tomorrow, don`t know if this will work.

Probably not.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I miss Season 2
> 
> *I miss Heart of Gold*
> 
> ...



Never forget.

1000 rp Riot

Skarner buffs announced  Im a happy crystal scorpion 


flash + R that fucking Cait


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

lol you losers still agonizing over s2?

that shit was lame fuck that season. S3 way better so far imo.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

I know that he is getting reworked/buffed BUT IT'S NOT THE SAME

Remember Philo HoG items for tanks when they jungled?
Good times.



Darth said:


> lol you losers *still agonizing over s2*?
> 
> that shit was lame fuck that season. S3 way better so far *imo.*



There is your problem


Meta is far more stale in S3. A whole class of champions is unviable. 
Rotation of item metas (BC, Warmog/HP, and to a lesser extent, BotRK now).
Overall shit itemization.
Many more bugs/balance issues in need of being fixed.

Yeah S3 is so much better


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol you losers still agonizing over s2?
> 
> that shit was lame fuck that season. S3 way better so far imo.




earlyt S1 nostalgia, Sion Taric bot.


No defined Meta.  just magic


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

i've been getting away with playing lee sin/riven bot lane vs plat players on the EU ladder.

Neither of those champions were in Season 1 and they're individually more fun than Taric or Sion combined.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I know that he is getting reworked/buffed BUT IT'S NOT THE SAME
> 
> Remember Philo HoG items for tanks when they jungled?
> Good times.



It was better than gold starved junglers of S3, that have to build spirit item +Bulwark (rip) because is the only cheap cost effective thing.



I remember S1 when you get enough gold to CARRY from the jungle, and Warwick was jebus


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> i've been getting away with playing lee sin/riven bot lane vs plat players on the EU ladder.
> 
> Neither of those champions were in Season 1 and they're individually more fun than Taric or Sion combined.



I also like Pantheon + Xin.


But if you dont wreck your lane you get outscaled hard. 


The tower buffs will help solo lanes against lane swap.-

Im hyped for tomorrows patch.


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

manaless bruisers with built in sustain are op as fuck imo.

oh hey Aatrox fits that description


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> manaless bruisers with built in sustain are op as fuck imo.
> 
> oh hey Aatrox fits that description



Tryn is in a good spot right now.  he is not a bruiser, but the lack of tanky threats top, lifesteal runes etc. He made a comeback.


Aatrox is better than most people think. I agree. He has sona base stats. but dat passive. He was even in LCS. 1 or 2 times.


Most people think that Aatrox is trash  or OP. No middle point.



Also Tu Strong, is rather good right now.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Better Nerf Irelia.


(but let`s be honest, when she has high numbers she has a rather problematic kit, build in sustain, true damage, stun /slow.. tenacity)


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

Free Tenacity IMO is a broken mechanic.

Remember when Zac's Ult has a 90 pct CC reduction?


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Meta is far more stale in S3. A whole class of champions is unviable.
> Rotation of item metas (BC, Warmog/HP, and to a lesser extent, BotRK now).
> Overall shit itemization.
> Many more bugs/balance issues in need of being fixed.
> ...



...

The meta is more stale in s3?

srsly?

we just saw a KARMA JUNGLE WIN IN THE LCS yeah this meta isn't stale dude.

And I fail to see how there are now more unviable champions than there were in s2. 
Especially with the massive slew of reworks and balance changes made to the game, making picks like Sejuani, Trundle, Udyr, Cait, Eve, j4, kayle, kennen, ryze, nasus, nunu (jungle), singed, shyvana, tryndamere, xin zhao, twitch, and even zilean have become respectable if not highly contested picks. All of these champions were at some point during season 2 considered troll picks or unviable. 

rotation of item meta's comes with any major change to an item, whether it be a direct buff, or an indirect buff gained by the nerf of another item.

and holy shit how could you say that s3's itemization is shit? Every single role has even more items to build now that do more, have more actives and passives, and encompass a wider range of stats. 

like, are you even paying attention to the game or are you just afraid of change?


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Buff/ QoL to  fiora. Speed up the heimer rework.

And im happy,  


Put back bruisers in top (anything not called Renekton. that is manaless, and has 2 gapcloser... so he can keep with ranged tops?


Relase the hounds.... i Mean the metagolem build. Bring back atma, reduce phage price. 



What is the general thought of Blue Ezreal? Cheesy? Manly?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2013)

Season 2's items were practically the same for every top laner :

Start boots + 3 pots. Get a dorans (or two). Rush HoG. Rush TF. Win game. Supports sucked dick in season 2 with no sightstone. Having to rush HoG basically + Philo stone and tons of wards. Yay wards >_> And Nunu + Taric dominated bot lane for solo que. (Sona + Lulu were bitches though :3) 

Season 2's problem was more of overpowered champions dominating the meta. Aka the Riven age, the Jayces, the Morganas, the holy trinity of ADCs (Ezreal, Corki, Graves), etc.

Season 3 has their problems too because of the age of different items (like Gogeta said, the age of Warmogs, Cleavers, and botrk). Each season has their problems but they have their strengths. Can't say which is better to be honest >_>


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2013)

fedecala said:


> We can agree in a thing.
> 
> 
> Jayce is dominant in S2 and S3 .  Dat overloaded kit.



I only learned Jayce to counter Darius when he was released lol. Actually after the nerf to his e, not many Jayces were seen and he didn't seem that strong because one of his core used to be Trinity Force. In Season 3 he wasn't seen that much because he wasn't that great with the items (Black Cleaver didn't benefit him as much as everyone else. Same goes for Warmogs). 

Then they changed the muramana to physical and that practically boosted him to overpowered.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I only learned Jayce to counter Darius when he was released lol. Actually after the nerf to his e, not many Jayces were seen and he didn't seem that strong because one of his core used to be Trinity Force. In Season 3 he wasn't seen that much because he wasn't that great with the items (Black Cleaver didn't benefit him as much as everyone else. Same goes for Warmogs).
> 
> Then they changed the muramana to physical and that practically boosted him to overpowered.



true jayce s2 dominance was gone, when they removed the % damage of the knocback.



then BC, and physical Muramana. then we know the rest of the story.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

"Ducking Sicks nerf Tu Strong 2013." Just doing some advertising.


I find it hilarious tho, i always played the monkey.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 30, 2013)

Max range buckshots, same damage as in the face buckshot now days 

Higher initial AS, 80% AS buff from E 

Graves was a god in Season 2.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 30, 2013)

Also, Green pot ADC late game with GA was fucking unkillable


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah all the seasons have some problems.


While bruisers are kinda meh now. They will come back some day, power shifts occur. The better idea is to adapt.


J4 and Lee Sin somehow survived.. utility helps.


I love playing J4.


----------



## OS (Jul 30, 2013)

[youtube]OT3iJPUDNr0[/youtube]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2013)

fedecala said:


> Yeah all the seasons have some problems.
> 
> 
> While bruisers are kinda meh now. They will come back some day, power shifts occur. The better idea is to adapt.
> ...



Probably why I'm in a bit of a slump. Almost all the champions I played in season 2 (Minus Jayce but he'll get that nerf hammer soon) are not that great in this current meta. And I don't have any motivation to play top lane anymore. 

Also what is your ign / username?


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2013)

Really hate this game sometimes.

Sigh


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

Grandmaster Jax goes in.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> ...
> 
> The meta is more stale in s3?
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh shit a new champ after 1000 matches having been played with the same 40ish champs.
NEW META NEW META. Like they'll keep playing Karma till she gets nerfed.

You fail to see how more champs are unviable? A whole section of champions is unviable. Yes, MELEE BRUISERS.
Their itemization was gutted and many of them were directly nerfed.


Shyvana, Singed, Nunu, Cait and Udyr were very viable in S2. Eve was also very strong. Just cause some champs weren't played nonstop in tournaments doesn't mean they were considered troll picks, AKA Sejuani, Jarvan, Kennen, Ryze, Nasus. I joined mid June S2, so i wouldn't know anything before that (i have heard of Metagolem spam, but of nothing else), but when i joined and throughout the season no one doubted those champs.

All i see in ranked is ranged after ranged champion. No one plays Riven. No one plays GP. No one plays Garen. No one plays Irelia.

And yes, it's cool that we got Statikk Shiv. Cool that we have Hydra. Liyandris is nice too. However, i am speaking of defensive stats. Armor is shit. HP is shit. Tanks and Bruisers are shit due to how much more squishier they are, however tanks have utility going for them.
Go look at how much Omen and Sunfire are bought and compare it to Frozen Heart and Warmog. If you get one without the other (HP and resistances) you are hopelessly outclassed and hard-fucked.

With every ADC getting BotRK, assassins just going Bruta into LW (BotRK if Zed), you have very few chances to legit defend yourself. 
Armor was gutted, HP is only thing left, but BotRK is present on multiple people in every single game.


And it's not just champion meta. Look at the strategies being used, 3 man push top/bot. Yeah so fucking fun. You wouldn't see such absurdity. _I'd rather have stale but balanced S2 than this batshit insanity going on_ and people using new cheese tactics every single patch.






Demonic Shaman said:


> Season 2's items were practically the same for every top laner :
> 
> Start boots + 3 pots. Get a dorans (or two). Rush HoG. Rush TF. Win game. Supports sucked dick in season 2 with no sightstone. Having to rush HoG basically + Philo stone and tons of wards. Yay wards >_> And Nunu + Taric dominated bot lane for solo que. (Sona + Lulu were bitches though :3)
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrong. HoG wasn't seen unless you were behind. If you were Riven you wouldn't get that when you were ahead. Just because Jax, Irelia and GP got Triforce doesn't mean it was a must on everyone. 

Riven didn't get it. Darius could get it but most of the time opt for FM + Maw.
Cho didn't use it. Garen didn't use it. Pantheon didn't use it. Renekton didn't use it.

A lot of the champions would be better off going Triforce > Tanky than something like LW > Tanky or BT > Tanky. Supports actually got items in S2. 
Tank junglers went HoG and Philo cause the items they upgraded to were extremely good. 

Bruiser junglers took Wriggles for better counterjungling/jungling and thus more ganks. That was at least diversity as in different paths for your goals. I see Vi, Lee, J4 (supposed Carry junglers) all take Ancient Golem instead of the other 2 items. Just one item is dominating the jungle ATM, and they are nerfing it as well.

And i have no idea how you can say supports sucked dick when we have these supports in S3. Sure, supports are overall in a bad position cause they have no income. However, that has always been the case. Putting that aside, they could actually buy items for the team in S2. 
"HoG, Philo and constant wards"
How the fuck is Sight Stone > Wards/Oracles all game any better?

The biggest problem i have is like it was said on a forum post on NA - Everyone gets nerfed and not many buffs (or at least significant ones, or at least without nerfs to compensate) are given, and thus what made each champion special suddenly is gone. Everyone has cookie-cutter kit.
You don't feel satisfied playing a champion cause others do pretty much the absolutely same thing.

The reason why champs like Nasus and Wukong weren't seen so often (unlike now, when they have much safer laning phase) Is because for their ridiculously strong late game, they had absolute horror early game. The reward was there but the risk wasn't often worth it.
Now, you get someone like Kennen/Lissandra top, you outharass, outcs, outrade the enemy melee bruiser who has no way to catch you due to your mobility and escape tools, and you are still 100 times more useful in teamfights due to AOE damage/CC. 

Was Trinity ADC bad? Yes. Was Jax/Olaf/Irelia (I've seen these champions more than others) top bad? Yes.
However a whole lot more champions were playable at pro level (I am going to mention Darius again, simply because he has interested me a lot more than other picks so i've followed him more), and whilst very few played Darius top, Dyrus knew he was legit and that because he was good enough with him he could play him at pro level. And for the love of god, a whole class of champions wasn't completely unviable and unplayable.
I am not saying S2 was perfect. Far from it. But, IN MY OPINION, more mistakes were done with S3.

Also Terry FU, you made me make this TL;DR


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a long ass essay but i feel like this needs to be addressed

As a top laner, who loves melee bruisers, it was a huge hit to me. 


They got nerfed indirectly and directly too much.
ADC's have self-peel tools now. Something that they never should've got. They have support, they have team defending them. Kiting still existed. Red buff and FM still existed.

You could argue that there are more items now, and that's cool, i was very excited for the jungle items, but they just got nerfed and nerfed. When you see those like Tryndamere and Nasus being so strong in lane despite having been so much weaker before (and it was completely reasonable considering their late game), you'll see what i mean when i say that Melee Bruisers were over-nerfed. Going to bed now. Peace.

EDIT : One last thing i remember as i posted this comment. Darth, if you browse the forums or even talk to people ingame about this, you'll see how many more agree how boring it is to watch LCS with the _same_ champs over and over again.


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

aphromoo said:
			
		

> i got sumtin in the works of getting back in the pro scene
> ? but
> ? you wont hear anything from me



he just typed this in the twitch chat on his stream.

hmmmmmmmmmm

glad to hear aphro's coming back to the pro scene, but where is he going to fit in?


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

welp, guess i figured out where aphro is going



			
				Vileroze said:
			
		

> Leaving Velocity esports, top just isn't for me Can't wait to see my wife n kid



VES APHROMOO TOP?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TL;DR ARE FUN

Okay I'll comment now.

Darius Trinity Force was a must for me. It was a lot of power spike and tankiness that you can't pass off (Unless you were behind as a Darius somehow). Yes you get it on Jax, Irelia, GP, I also got it on Wukong, Talon, Jayce, Yorick, Xin Zhao, Nasus, etc. The HoG was to provide GP10 and tankiness, it wasn't a must but it was nice to have. That being said, you're right not all top laners get trinity force but back in season 2, the ones that reign supreme were Jax, Irelia, Darius, and Jayce who had TF as a core. (Riven and Olaf were the exception. Basically you just had to build BT for Riven and your core was done. Olaf was just a big bully that can build health and it'll be okay). 

The other exception for top laners were Rumble / Vlad but that was when WOTA was insanely strong for them. Other than that, Renekton, Pantheon, and Garen were not good at all in season 2. Not until the black cleaver change happened. The reason for this is because TF didn't benefit them at all and they fail hard late game. 

And no supports didn't get that much items in season 2 as they did in season 3. The only item they often got was Shurelyas. We wouldn't even have any money for Aegis and locket was a shitty item in season 2. The burden of getting wards is bullshit because of oracles. Yes oracles would die out if the jungler dies but if the jungler is impossible to kill then it was essentially free wards to kill for them. IMO season 3 support is WAY better than season 2. No one would want to be the support in season 2 because it was just a boring role that requires you to only build ONE item, and a bunch of wards. Sightstone at least provides health and free wards while have some freedom in building items.

I'm not saying Season 2 was bad or Season 3 was better, but that's what happened in season 2. It was just as problematic as season 3.

EDIT: GOGETA I FEEL U KAY? I MISS THE TOP LANE MELEE BRUISERS (why I'm in a slump).


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjo1x7Y1v3s&list=UU95HhVrDqnFNFsJDT0Jn6-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2013)

> The meta is more stale in s3?
> 
> srsly?
> 
> we just saw a KARMA JUNGLE WIN IN THE LCS yeah this meta isn't stale dude.



Dude...really.

get real.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> welp, guess i figured out where aphro is going
> 
> 
> 
> VES APHROMOO TOP?



LOL hope so. But it doesn't seem like he's a good fit for it. Wasn't Vileroze the shot caller for VES? I srsly feel bad for them because they're going to have to go through relegation.

Also it could mean Cris is coming back in place of Vileroze. BUT APHROMOO TOP HMMM


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Dude...really.
> 
> get real.



YOU THINK I KID?

I NEVER KID.

I ONLY.

SKULL.

KID.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 30, 2013)

Aphro needs to stop quitting teams so soon. He has talent but he lacks patience. I would l9ve for him to go big in the pro scene.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 31, 2013)

Getting a lot better with Jax and Ashe. Soon i will add them to the pool of champions i can play decently with. The other 3 champs will be Garen, Teemo, Mundo and Ziggs.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

I...am not sure how s2 meta was in any way better than s3
but okay
what do i know


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

Especially in the competitive scene....
I don't know about NA and EU, since they are in the bronze ages, but China and Korea's meta became much deeper than it was in s2 when they would just push your tier 3 tower at 5 minutes


----------



## Guiness (Jul 31, 2013)

lol bronze ages

gonna upload some pics of this place. im really impressed. PLUS I GET AC IN MY OWN ROOM!!


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2013)

I need to play with you guys. Just got off a game with a grouped team who back up voli who was my support and did absolutely nothing and i complained about him. I then get reported for verbal abuse after the game.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 31, 2013)

lan centre on base. fcking awesome. top gradde computers and 20-35 ping? I'll take it. 

images were too big so i posted the links instead.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

Jax be killin shit.

Edit:
Please let the next patch with the ruined king and Vayne nerfs come out already.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2013)

aphro declined playing top for clg because he wants to only adc, not sure the point of going top for velocity


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm seeing patch 3.10 notes in my launcher, but I haven't been made to patch league yet...


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

> Wraiths
> 
> * Spawn time increased to 2:05 from 1:55*
> 
> ...



What the fuck are they thinking down there...


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 31, 2013)

_“The Patch Preview has been temporarily delayed due to technical difficulties and will arrive tomorrow! Thanks for your patience, Summoners – you can consider this a Patch (p)Review in spirit.”_

The BotRK and Vayne nerfs don't seem too bad though.  They can't keep that character down hahaha.

I'm just hoping Lucien is great but not nerf-worthy.  All my ADC mains get nerfed smh.  Well except Varus but he's been boring me lately.


----------



## Nim (Jul 31, 2013)

So.. I made a NA Account. Is League playable with a constant 180 ping?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

Vayne only being able to ulti every 70 seconds until she hits 16 is significant.

And I thought they were nerfing Ruined King's active 

Doublelift was so right when he said that item makes mediocre vaynes look good.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 31, 2013)

That just further emphasizes her "get me to late game and you win" mindset, so it makes sense.  There's hardly a reason she should just be able to ulti almost every minute, especially since she'll at least have Cutlass built by the time she hits 6.  Best case scenario she has BotRK.  

_"Active Haste/Slow duration reduced to 3 seconds from 4"_

It's a good nerf; doesn't cripple the item.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 31, 2013)

I mean that being said Vaynes could always build Elder Lizard for some CDR if they're that worried about not being able to kite and melt teams for free all the time.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

There's like no reason to build that item on Vayne imo.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 31, 2013)

Not in mine either, but it's like the only option you would have if you wanted CDR for your ult, which shows how little I'm going to care about that nerf.  *shrug*

But once that man Lucien comes out he's going to do the Grammaton Cleric 2-step on everyone so it really doesn't matter anyway.

On the jungle note, Vi didn't get touched so once I get used to how camps work in this patch I'll be doing my thing.  Probably put more time into Sej too because Vi is the only jungler I can carry with.

Edit: And for the record I think it is pretty fucking stupid that they're making jungle more passive.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

Vayne can't really be nerfed imo.

Like even though she has to wait until 16 to ulti every minute now, if the game gets to point where Vayne can ulti every minute her team should win.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 31, 2013)

I got 18 rune pages. I filled up only 15 of them (3 for Jungling, 3 for top lane, 3 for support, 1 Ryze Top, 1 Kennen top, 1 Rumble top, 1 standard AP page, 1 teemo page, and hybrid penetration page). I.... have no idea what I should fill the rest up with. Maybe troll pages like all crit chances or something.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 31, 2013)

I beat a Nunu top lane as Mordekaiser.  That smug, punchable face.  Felt good...


----------



## Didi (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm gonna have to agree with Darth and DS on this one, s3 is way more exciting than season 2, at least in terms of watchability. The fast tower pushing makes it so you have midgame teamfights much faster, which are in my opinion usually the most exciting teamfights since they can usually go either way and aren't dominated yet by adc's. The midgame is also the most exciting in terms of strategy, late game is usually really fucking obvious where you're gonna go, midgame you have choices and it's interesting to see which choices they make.

So yeah, I think that's way more exciting than the infinite laning phases of s2. 

s2 had some more stupid shit, metagolem spam was fucking stupid, holy trinity was rather stupid (and just look how many adc's are being used regularly this season, that's right, pretty much everyone except sivir lol) , and yeah just in general, less champions were picked (pretty sure about this)

All in all, I like season 3 much better for watching

And for playing too I think but that may just be cuz I love Vi and Kha'zix (yeah I know he was released end of s2 but I didn't have him them)



Wesley said:


> I beat a Nunu top lane as Mordekaiser.  That smug, punchable face.  Felt good...




you're doing god's work son
fuck nunu top


----------



## Cronos (Jul 31, 2013)

blaze vs. bullets and reapered vs. his old team i'm so fucking excited for this


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

blaze vs bullets
g fuckin g 


i believe in my sons


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

meh they need to just get rid of blade of ruined king and make vaynes actually go back to building BT and rely on mechanics instead of an auto-peel.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 31, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> So.. I made a NA Account. Is League playable with a constant 180 ping?



Yep! i play on there every so often with around 200 ping. there is a bit of a delay, as expected, but you get used it it after the first one or two games that day



4N said:


> lol bronze ages
> 
> gonna upload some pics of this place. im really impressed. PLUS I GET AC IN MY OWN ROOM!!



nice one! i've never been in a house with AC let along having it in my own room.


----------



## Nim (Jul 31, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Yep! i play on there every so often with around 200 ping. there is a bit of a delay, as expected, but you get used it it after the first one or two games that day



Okay thank you  just played some bot games so far. Ping wasn't a problem there.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

4N said:


> Aphro needs to stop quitting teams so soon. He has talent but he lacks patience. I would l9ve for him to go big in the pro scene.



He only quit CLG because they forced him out of support and would put him top, which he didn't want.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 31, 2013)

Wait wat

Did maknoon really call faker the messi of LoL?

I'll believe that when he wins multiple MVPs for a couple more years.


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2013)

When are the games for OGN?


----------



## Cronos (Jul 31, 2013)

blaze vs. bullets is next wednesday which is the first match of the quarterfinals


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> TL;DR ARE FUN
> 
> Okay I'll comment now.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I didn't like Triforce on Darius and i don't like it much now anyway. It was way more expensive, unless you got 5 stacks you wouldn't proc Sheen regularly and the AS/Crit aren't the most useful stats. Not to mention wasted AP.

I mean, Triforce works on a lot of champs but i just think there were/are much better champs for Darius.


I did see it on Wukong, Nasus and Jayce at the begining, but i've never seen it (or extremely little) on Talon and Xin. Yorick took it only if he was fed as fuck due to the fact that he needed Manamune and taking Triforce afterwards meant that he would have very little defences, which wouldn't be good to have each game.


When i watched Supports in S2 they actually got Shureliya/Aegis as you said, now in S3 ALL i see in tournament play is SightStone, Oracles/Wards and RARELY ever a god damn Kindlegem.
I don't want to bash you here, but dude, each time i even look at Supports's items, it's extremely rare for them to have anything beyond SightStone and wards/oracles.

And i am not saying problems didn't exist in S2, i am just saying the problems in S3 are IMO way more problematic. They are just nerfing everything, making everything that was special about a champion feel unrewarding and unintuitive. 
Top lane was about 1v1's, 2v1 weren't even that present due to the high risk.

You or anyone else can't tell me that was worse than what we have today. Is 3v1 pushing 2 turrets as fast as possible that cool? That exciting? That good?

A core mechanic, laning is just deleted like that.

Plus they are just changing the jungle each patch, and it's a bigger mess every time.




> So yeah, I think that's way more exciting than the infinite laning phases of s2.



How the fuck is taking 2 turrets like 6 minutes into the game a good thing? I don't care how interesting it is to watch, that's not how this game was designed and meant to be. They are


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

aphro continuously said in VOD's near the end of summer split that he started to dislike support
the team said that they would be happy if he played top, which is why he spammed it in solo queue for like a month, but then he decided that he only wanted to play adc

so gg


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

also maknoob is a genius
faker/messi comparison is spot on



> Wait wat
> 
> Did maknoon really call faker the messi of LoL?
> 
> I'll believe that when he wins multiple MVPs for a couple more years.



well....he is atop the mvp rankings right now


----------



## Chausie (Jul 31, 2013)

rebroadcast on now if anyone missed it this morning


----------



## Guiness (Jul 31, 2013)

αce said:


> also maknoob is a genius
> faker/messi comparison is spot on
> 
> 
> ...



Messi has a shit ton of awards including at least one fifa player of the year. 

Faker better get some more medals vefore he earns a comparison to the best footballer in the world.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

it's more a comparison of skill level...
faker just shits on entire teams by himself


----------



## Guiness (Jul 31, 2013)

I know you wqtch more ogn than I do but that sounds like an exaggeration. Not gonna say messi hasn't outplayed multiple players at once but with a team like he has on Barca, they just make him shine brighter than the other players.

Im sure its the same with faker if thats the case. Though im sure in a few months some new korean player will take the spotlight. Competition be tight between dem azns.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

Can he 1v5? No. But he dominates the game so hard that he has the potential to carry games himself and thus I consider it him shitting on teams on his own since he puts so much pressure on the map and has such good priorities when he plays assassins. He plays a heavy roam style (although the SKT management has tried to get him to play orianna and karthus).

For example, when he played Leblanc, he shut down the Karthus so hard that he was just annihilating the jungle elise and the support zyra from fights before they even began. It was basically a 3v5 because Karthus was useless and he would just snipe Zyra so they could just initiate without fear of being hit by Zyra ults.

Or the game where he played Ahri where he did the same thing.









riot nerf faker pls.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

I need not elaborate on how ballsy it is to pick Leblanc in the korean meta


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

It's not like it's anything new that Faker is a god either.

Multiple teams have been asking him to join them for a long time but he didn't accept until a massive fucking organization offered him a spot.

He's too good for anything else.
He's been at the top of the korean server for over a year now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I mained Darius in Season 2 (having played him 74 according to Lolking) and he was the reason I got to Gold with Jayce. When I was start learning him, I never went the triforce route until I watched the pros. And they would build Triforce on him.

It's terrible on him now but back then, the use of Mallet + Sheen proc on his w and AS wasn't bad and was easier to build  then than now. Back then Triforce provided everything. I've seen it on Talon and Xin because the sheen proc and the slow provided a lot for them. It would work great for Yorick too because that's all he basically he needed. He didn't need an early manamune (I didn't always spam my skills in lane. Sheen actually provided me enough mana to manage it as well) and Triforce was basically essential for my top laners. I never played renek, or panth, or garen because they were not the champs to carry in season 2 and they never benefit from Triforce. 

Like I said the only exceptions were the ap top laners rumble, vlad, and Riven and Olaf because Riven benefit from just building AD (with her shield), and Olaf can just build health. Darius can go the tanky route with Olaf but I never had that problem and I would just rush Triforce.

(Videos of me playing Darius in season 2. Every single time is rushing triforce:   ) To be honestly fair, I would get fed as Darius because his laning phase was just too easy (there is one case where I didn't get fed though). That made it much easier to get triforce as well.  

Triforce was a big item in season 2, (because of the mallet), and now since they made it harder to build and longer to take, there was a reason why it got nerfed. 

I'm not talking about competitive play. I'm talking about solo que. Support in season 2 was not fun. Not at all. An oracle that will never die out essentially making your wards useless, only building philo stone and HoG and maybe only getting shurelyas for one game. If you're really fed, maybe you can get the HoG upgrade as well (Randuins). 

Yeah in season 3, I feel the sightstone is a great item for support because it lessens the burden of buying so much wards therefore some freedom in buying items. Plus they increase the gold per 5/10 passively for everyone, and the new masteries with generating gold per hit. I'm just saying for solo que, season 3 is much better than season 2. 

Competitive play? Ummm ... I can't exactly comment on that because I don't remember shit in season 2 about competitive play. 

Basically what is better, farming for 40 minutes (CLG, CLG.EU style) or killing the turrets in 6 minutes? 

Answer is, neither of them. I agree with you that it's not fun or exciting to see 2 turrets down in 6 minutes. But I'm answering for solo que, and not competitive play though

Edit: Okay I need to clarify this again. In no way I am saying Season 3 is better or season 2 is better. What I'm saying happened in Season 2 basically from my experience. I personally liked Season 2 as a top laner but I like supporting much more in season 3, and right now in season 3 top lane bruisers are essentially gone both in competitive play and solo que. What I mean for competitive is like what you said, the 3 v 1 situations. Right now the meta doesn't allow champions like Jax or Irelia to compete in a 1 v 2 or 1 v 3 situation. As far as solo que goes, they don't fit the meta right now either. Top lane now is about harassing bruisers and champions like Jayce, Kennen, Elise rule king as top lane.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I followed Dyrus a lot more in S2, and he did use to build Triforce GA but that's because he didn't really know what to build.


A guy he played one game with told him to go 2 Dorans > FH > GA and he played that for a while afterwards, 

I don't know everything about S2 and Triforce since i only joined mid season, and i can see how Triforce would've been so good, but personally didn't see it as much as you say. Or at least i didn't see all those champs that could use it every game.

On the other hand, BotRK is seen multiple times each game almost regardless of team comp.

SoloQ, fine, i do see items now in S3 in SoloQ, but in tournaments because of Sight Stone they buy all those Vision Wards and Elixirs, it's basically ward battle.

Just because CLG prolonged the games doesn't mean laning phase lasted 40 minutes. Infact for all i know 20 minutes was the average length. And yeah even if they were to last 40 minutes it'd be better because Laning Phase, Dragon, Baron, Teamfights all happen. Now, Laning phase, core element is completely being bypassed.

However, do excuse my bias because i rarely play support both in S2 and in S3, so having the change from Top laners being good to Supports being good is saddening. I do know you said you are in a slump but so am i, i really only love melee bruisers and not being able to play them gives me no incentive to play :/


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Triforce was such a big item for top lane (Definitely for Jax and Irelia). I wouldn't say for all top laners but it was for the majority of them. Its also one of the reasons Ezreal and Corki were so big too. (As part of the holy trinity of ADCs) Graves was just stupidly strong. ... 

Excuse my ignorance on my last post because I actually didn't follow the competitive scene in season 2 much. I wasn't a fan of any of the NA teams and I didn't know much about them other than Dignitas disappointed me. I only said 40 minutes long game because I'm going from Darth's post about that. 

I really shouldn't have comment anything about competitive play. But yeah I think right now the meta in competitive play is broken.

And yeah... even though supporting is good right now. All of my supports I played in season 2 has been nerfed l0l. I feel Riot is trying to emphasize on melee carries as well. By reworking Master Yi and the introduction to Aatrox (talked this with 4N too). Hopefully top lane bruisers come back because I hate this slump.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 31, 2013)

On another news, this new patch. I heard Aegis/Locket kind of blows now for junglers.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Terry

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't top lane supposed to be most snowbally lane of them all? So why increase CD's to reduce that snowball potential?

By doing that and ofcourse nerfing other parts of the kit of many bruisers, you basically made it so it's impossible to fight 1v2 whilst before it was really risky.

For a while it was take someone tanky with inbuilt sustain (Shen/Renekton), now it's take whoever and you still won't be able to do shit due to 3 vs 1's.
I don't know. I don't know. Whole section of Champions being completely outclassed in anything but melee sustained damage seems ridiculous by me.

--------

Kennen and Lissandra are biggest offenders top lane.
You have melee range, so very vulnerable to harass. You leap to Kennen as Jax, he not only stuns you (whilst dealing damage), but gets away with a free low CD ghost, and is 10 times more useful in team fights.

Lissandra has low CD poke which passes minions. You come in close, snare. You flash, she escapes with her E. You come in close again by magically having 80 pct CDR, she stuns you. You TP to a ward near to her and there is magically no channel. Boom, she flashes again.
I honestly think Lissandra is way more broken top lane than people give her credit. Melee-wise, Tryndamere is rising easily amongst other melee's. He is in the same situation Pre-Nerf Vayne was, supposed to have shit early game but due to other champions of the same role getting nerfed it's suddenly much easier.

After they nerf Kennen, Lissandra, and reduce 1v2/3's by a lot (hopefully new jungles does that), Jax/Trynd (maybe Irelia, Nasus and Wukong too*) will come on top. And only after they get nerfed, will the other currently shit bruisers come back in power.
They need to realize how those with godlike late game have easy early games. It used to be near impossible to lane with Nasus and Trynd. Not anymore.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

So I heard you guys play League in here.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Bullshit

This is a convo thread


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Terry
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Actually I think Riot has said they don't like the snowball effect top lane has. And therefore nerfing that. But because of that like you said, it made it impossible to fight 1 v 2. And now 1 v 3. I think this new patch is suppose to help it but we'll see.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh shit 4N and ace hang here, who woulda thunk


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Why the fuck not that's what made top lane top lane

That's what made people play it or not play it

The risk/reward was huge. You were afraid of the jungler but you knew that if you managed to get a kill despite all those "fears", that the lane was yours unless the enemy got ganks.

Now it's get a kill as a fucking Nasus early on and the enemy can't touch you since everyone else is so weak

Or be Ryze/Kennen and you just outscale hard despite going 0-5


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

We play league from time to time.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why the fuck not that's what made top lane top lane
> 
> That's what made people play it or not play it
> 
> ...



Yeah riot said they didn't like the risk/reward and the snowballing effect after getting a kill so they nerfed that. But then that indirectly make people do 1 v 2 and 1 v 3 l0l. 

In season 2 I remember they would do 1 v 2 because of the golems thing but bruisers manage to play 1 v 2 like Jax. Now they can't as much.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

> Oh shit 4N and ace hang here, who woulda thunk



hn you hoe


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

1v1 me bro


baron pit



lunch time


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

anytime nig





also just realized that
riot made teemo classified as a marksman
riot pls...what have you done...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

captain teemo reporting for duty


----------



## Shozan (Jul 31, 2013)

Elise fucked for competitive. Heavy nerf


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> On another news, this new patch. I heard Aegis/Locket kind of blows now for junglers.



I dunno, it gives pretty great stats for junglers imo

seems like a mandatory item on most junglers


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

Elise is still going to be picked for competitive. As long as she has high base damage in her kit while still being able to build tanky, she's going to get picked. That and her buff control/steal potential is still really high. They nerfed her spider lings, which as they said, was to just get rid of the frustrating part of her kit. She loses some skirmishing ability but I was just watching meteos play Elise in the jungle and his clear time was still ridiculous.

I don't see Elise leaving the competitive scene for a while. And honestly, I always thought that "descend beyond the circle" on rappel was a bug, not intended. Spiderlings don't make her retarded OP anymore, but she offers way too much to just give up on. Elise will drop from competitive if they nerf her % based damage.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

I just jungled yi in the jungle for the first time and locket was the first item I built, even before boots


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

I should probably get plat soon.

I need to play again if I want that though.

Ranked makes me sad.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

After my ranked win i lost 3 times in a row, once cause of my pick, the others cause of the enemy's/my jungler (8 ganks 20 minutes in by enemy? Camping top first 6-7 minutes? My jungler nowhere to be seen ever? Yeah, that), i decided to either stop playing ranked (What's happening ATM) or just give less of a fuck about winning and just go with it.

I've always had, even in those 4 ranked games a large amount of anxiety. Simply because i feel like in most games you have to carry the burden (of having to carry your teammates) to even win. I don't have the patience or the knowledge to do that every god damn game.

A friend told me to just try my best in lane, and see if there are opportunities to do anything else (Drake/Ganking mid for example), and if not, if you've done your best but your whole team has fed hard, nothing you can do about it, and that i should just move onto the next game.

But IDK. Every game i am up against ranged like Kennen/Lissandra. 
Just frustrating to play against.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

Ranked was designed to allow people who can carry and adapt flourish and climb the ladder.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't carry outside my own lane. I am just not fucking bothered enough to help my team, because whenever i want to win my team takes the advice from the 10-0 guy as personal insults and throws or feeds intentionally.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

Let's duo queue.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 31, 2013)

Syndra can kill her teammates in the latest patch.


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I can't carry outside my own lane. I am just not fucking bothered enough to help my team, because whenever i want to win my team takes the advice from the 10-0 guy as personal insults and throws or feeds intentionally.


It's like a majority of players do not want help. =[


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

RemChu said:


> It's like a majority of players do not want help. =[



Like, 3 people are top, and i am telling my mid laner to take the mid turret, and the guy just pushes the wave and recalls immediately, flaming me as he does as if i murdered his parents



Hidden Nin said:


> Let's duo queue.



Whats your EUNE Summoner Name


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

The problem isn't that I can't win ranked.

I can carry pretty easily when I play solo, it's just not fun and it gets annoying when you face little brats who flame for everything.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Like, 3 people are top, and i am telling my mid laner to take the mid turret, and the guy just pushes the wave and recalls immediately, flaming me as he does as if i murdered his parents
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your EUNE Summoner Name


*Nonity*.  I'm not sure what EUNE is though 

I'm on North America, and I have a feeling that stands for Europe servers or something.


Vae said:


> The problem isn't that I can't win ranked.
> 
> I can carry pretty easily when I play solo, it's just not fun and it gets annoying when you face little brats who flame for everything.


That's the problem my friend has with the difference between Ranked and Normal too.  Normal is too easy, Ranked is getting to be too demanding.  There's no middle ground.  Of course, I don't have that problem with either; I find winning in normal just as fun as long as its a sporting chance for either team, and I don't get too bummed when I lose ranked because I'm not that invested into the game.  I do resent losses, but not to the point of sadness or anger I see in a lot of other ranked players.

And I can't really bring myself to flame in either.  I'm pretty laid back as a player overall.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

EUNE is Europe North East.

There are two EU servers, EUNE and EUW.
The majority of the players are on EUW though.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like I'll play with most of you guys half past never, then.  

All I have are LG, ace, Rem, and 4N.  Woe is me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

Also, not to be mean but I think one of the reasons ranked doesn't frustrate you is because you haven't played it that much, you're in Bronze 1 so you don't have a lot of experience yet.

I'm currently sitting at Gold 1, and seeing people make the same mistakes over and over again when they should be able to play this game on a decent level is absolutely frustrating.
I don't rage at people in game, but I will get annoyed in real life and quit playing for a while.

EDIT: Don't worry about playing with most people, there are only like 5 people in this thread who play on EU with our mains.

Me, Chausie, Didi, Cronos and Gogeta.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

They make the same mistakes I've seen in normal.  I don't hold it against people; some people just want to have fun, and aren't that good.  Not to say that being in Bronze 1 is any indication of experience, people in Silver can be much less experienced than those in Bronze.  Granted, I haven't played much ranked, but I lose ranked for the same reason I lose normal.  The fact that they count for more is just like...well oh well, roll with the punches.

I also don't really play that often; perhaps five or six games a week at this point, so I never get to the point of quitting.  Cause I don't play regularly at this point, more like 1 to 3 games at once twice or thrice a week.  Though yea, I do get annoyed in game, but I've never been anything but encouraging even when attacked for making a mistake.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> The problem isn't that I can't win ranked.
> 
> I can carry pretty easily when I play solo, it's just not fun and it gets annoying when you face little brats who flame for everything.



i think i have said many times in this thread that i hate people who flame and blame all the time in game, bare minimum of ranked it is for me unless someone wants to queue with me. i will never get out of silver 5 for this reason, but i'm ok with that if it means i can avoid all the shit you have to put up with in there.



Hidden Nin said:


> Looks like I'll play with most of you guys half past never, then.
> 
> All I have are LG, ace, Rem, and 4N.  Woe is me.




i take it you're on NA then? i will add you when i can, i'm Chausie in game on both NA and EUW. my main is euw though as vae said


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

So Blaze has never won a game against KTB. They get first in groups and this is there prize. Fuck me dude. Blaze better make it to worlds.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

> im like that dog scraping the bottom of the barrel for something to salvage.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

αce said:


> So Blaze has never won a game against KTB. They get first in groups and this is there prize. Fuck me dude. Blaze better make it to worlds.



My favorite team shall prevail over Blaze


----------



## Guiness (Jul 31, 2013)

its fcking true.

im a bronzie. he is diamond ranked. the fuck is he behaving like that for. i dnt care if u got shit games in ranked but dn't transfer it over to normals, GAMES U PLAY WITH *FRIENDS*.

there was this image about queueing and friendships. seems worthy to post it now cuz WAD is taking this shit personally.

i have nothing against wad, everyone knows that including himself but until he can learn to be chill again or whenever i get better which will take 4ever literally, then we can't play together cuz im gonna keep doing stupid shit and he is gonna keep getting mad and im just gonna ignore him when he do so.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

> My favorite team shall prevail over Blaze



And the consequence is that Sword is probably going to end up at worlds unless Frost wins the whole thing.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

...who rages in ranked? 

You'll die that way 10 years early.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

I actually like KTB but just not as much as Blaze. kaKAO op.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

αce said:


> And the consequence is that Sword is probably going to end up at worlds unless Frost wins the whole thing.



Frost wins OGN.

Blaze or KTB wins the regionals.

Problem solved.

EDIT: If KTB wins OGN, they get to 600 points and will go instead of Sword if Sword doesn't get first place in NLB.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Looks like I'll play with most of you guys half past never, then.
> 
> All I have are LG, ace, Rem, and 4N.  Woe is me.



Make an EUW smurf

And do it just like me, reach a certain level and then like level it up a game/month


----------



## Wesley (Jul 31, 2013)

Plat IV.  I think people try harder the closer you get to a new division.  It was much easier than Gold I to Plat V.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

I need to think of a good name if I want to make a smurf.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd like to watch you guys play.  Maybe we could help each other (and show off).


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> I need to think of a good name if I want to make a smurf.



Just use whatever you use on NA



Wesley said:


> I'd like to watch you guys play.  Maybe we could help each other (and show off).



Show off what i suck

I assume you too don't have an EUW acc


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

I thought you were gonna switch your main over to EUW, Gogeta.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not all that great hahaha, I just don't make a ton of mistakes.  Carrying is mostly beyond me, accept for certain cases.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 31, 2013)

i'd say we should all try a 5v5 one night!

but then i'd worry people would get pissy at one another


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

No problems here.  Unless someone kills me, then they're going straight to my grudge list.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> I thought you were gonna switch your main over to EUW, Gogeta.



I am, eventually, but i am talking about my already existing account on EUW (which has been there for months)



Chausie said:


> i'd say we should all try a 5v5 one night!
> 
> but then i'd worry people would get pissy at one another



Well everyone was being angry at my farming 40 minutes straight with Nasus before sooooo

It's the same for me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 31, 2013)

Played rankeds with Jiyeon. Bronze/Silver players play.... very oddly. 

I would never expect a level 6 MF roaming from bot to mid ever lawl. Or them 3 man rushing baron when it's warded - TF using his ultimate to actually port to baron instead of walking there....  

No one raged at least, and everyone played okay, no hardcore feeding. No troll either when I said "I'm going top." Bronze/Silver isn't that bad but there's this thing of never pushing though. Everyone likes to farm.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

So Nasus erry game?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So Nasus erry game?



Sure. I like Nasus


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2013)

Not sure I like the new yi.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Nasus is so boss dude

His Voice is boss. His Ult, along with Vayne's Ult, when used, you know shit is about to go down.
Not a lot of champions give that feeling.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 31, 2013)

got this mix bag of biscuits for cheap, on the pack is stuff like custard creams and cookies and a few bourbons and even chocolate fingers

in the bag it's like 60% bourbons, 20% this horrible coconut tasting biscuit(Fucking hate coconut, ruins things!), 10% rich teas(who the fuck eats rich teas) then 10% misc other.

i feel so let down by this, idk what to do.



Gogeta said:


> Well everyone was being angry at my farming 40 minutes straight with Nasus before sooooo
> 
> It's the same for me



hey, i never said a word about that!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

Alright, so i created an Acc on NA

UndeadGothaX if anyone wishes to know.


----------



## Taha (Jul 31, 2013)

Hmmm .... Is tryndamere a viable pick for mid lane ?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

I've seen him a few times for mid, dominated most of the times.
Crits are even deadlier mid than top, but i am guessing most mid laners could kite him.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 31, 2013)

Taha said:


> Hmmm .... Is tryndamere a viable pick for mid lane ?



depends on who you face mid, i guess?

think he was played mid in the lcs by gambit once a while ago


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

[youtube]tctgUr147zA[/youtube]

Fucking yes


----------



## Darth (Jul 31, 2013)

aaand my winstreak sadly comes to an end

all good things must one day end.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

5 win streak.

mmm, I'm amazin.


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone know how to build yi now? I hate how useless his heal is late game.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

Yomuu's ghostblade.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 31, 2013)

New Yi seems good to me.  Played against a couple today.  No jungle yis yet though, just mids.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck yi.

Permabanned everytime I'm banning.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

at least until kids stop playing him


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

I played jungle yi twice; plenty of fun.  A lot like Jungle Riven without the early game power, and with more late game ability.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

also to whoever was doubting me when i told you yesterday that foxes were pretty much dogs...well here you go



> The Canidae /ˈk?nɨdiː/ [2] are the biological family of carnivorous and omnivorous mammals that includes domestic dogs, wolves, foxes, jackals, coyotes, and many other lesser known extant and extinct dog-like mammals. A member of this family is called a canid (/ˈkeɪnɨd/). The Canidae family is divided into two tribes: Canini (related to wolves) and Vulpini (related to foxes). The two species of the basal Caninae are more primitive and do not fit into either tribe.


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2013)

yi dies too easily. Especially to melees with CC. So Xin Xiao kicked my ass a lot.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

Also, adrian was trying to tell me that foxes looked more like cats
pls, don't have an opinion anymore
it's always wrong


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

in other words, ahri is not a cat
she's a dog


----------



## Santí (Jul 31, 2013)

Wonder if I'll have to transfer to the LAN server now that I'm moving to Dominican Republic on Saturday, Hispanics sucks so the competition and skillcap will probably be lol


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

Is...this the inevitable result of getting kicked out?


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't know why anyone questioned if she was a dog or a cat. It is literally naruto knowledge.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2013)

Because people feel the need to question me. I am always right.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

If Hispanics suck, then you suck too .


----------



## Santí (Jul 31, 2013)

αce said:


> Is...this the inevitable result of getting kicked out?



A combination of getting kicked out AND getting your car taken and thus losing both of your jobs because you have no way to get to them.

Too OP for me, time to leave the country and play LoL on Latin America North.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

Also, Foxes are part of the feline family aren't they?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

so i heard they got rid of AP Yi? What's the deelio with that?


----------



## Santí (Jul 31, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Hispanics suck, then you suck too .



I'm willing to admit that I'm not that great and that I'm aware of it, so I seek ways to improve myself and my game rather than raging in this thread constantly about how "my team sucks and they're useless" while being in Bronze fucking IV.


----------



## Santí (Jul 31, 2013)

Also, we're still better than Brazilians.



Jiyeon said:


> Also, Foxes are part of the feline family aren't they?



No, Stars... Just no...


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> Also, Foxes are part of the feline family aren't they?



no, canidae


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2013)

Foxes or not. I would be Ahri's summoner.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> so i heard they got rid of AP Yi? What's the deelio with that?



It was dumb, that's the deal.  Get blue buff once during laning phase -> become god and win lane.  Jungle yi was pretty useless though tbh.  Every jungle yi I played with was pretty much a liability.  I would beg for jungle after they picked Yi lol.  But nope, people just want to wuwuwuwuwuwuwuwuw errywhere.


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2013)

Pre nerf AP yi was god.

Lol, Sky (the gay black LoL player) got 1000+ dollars and just freaked.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

Whoever thought foxes were more similar to cats probably went off Naruto's whiskers


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> also to whoever was doubting me when i told you yesterday that foxes were pretty much dogs...well here you go


Thought this was common knowledge.....



Hidden Nin said:


> Whoever thought foxes were more similar to cats probably went off Naruto's whiskers


Probably a fucking retard too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2013)

fuck u kyle u just dont get it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2013)

also to whoever may or may not be interested

id like to try and host an inhouse on Friday (5v5 members of NF) from like 7-11 PM EST

add me on NA

Cynical Strike


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

so basically
adrian is retarded
yup


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd be down.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Foxes or not. I would be Ahri's summoner.



I'd be her philosophy and ethics professor.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd fuck her.


Too far?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> also to whoever may or may not be interested
> 
> id like to try and host an inhouse on Friday (5v5 members of NF) from like 7-11 PM EST
> 
> ...



I call dibs on WAD's team.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> fuck u kyle u just dont get it



explain to me how i don't get it exactly?

u get mad at me for being bad, even though u do say what i need to do, *you go on about it in a manner that makes me just smh, go on tilt and just do worse*? this has pretty much always been the case and  you do this almost every single time. when will u realize people react to things differently and grow at different rates? not everyone is a yung cynical strike who haz mad skillz and can just spurt from gold to diamond in a period of 2 months. 

i get it alot more than you know but feel free to explain yourself because i like to give others the benefit of the doubt in arguments.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Foxes or not. I would be Ahri's summoner.


your bottom bitch


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

9/1/3 ranked

playing as  jungle yi.

this shit is fucking retarded.

 attack speed yellow attack speed blue, ad red
movement quints


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2013)

idk wad


Lately you've been like

'OMG WHY AREN'T YOU GUYS DOING <x>'
'well wad we aren't as good as you, should've told us to do <x> cuz we're dumb'
'WTF WHY SHOULD I HAVE TO TELL YOU THAT, FUCK THAT I DONT WANNA'


like wtf lol, don't rage about us doing the wrong things (in your eyes) if you're not willing to tell us to do the right things, that's dumb



also you just seem superstressed out in general

not trying to attack you ilu man but you seem really really stressed out so idk, like what's up?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2013)

people generally rage

when u tell them what to do or give them good advice

then they blatantly disregard it

then yes they may raise the volume or become vulgar as a result of being irritated as a result of being ignored


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2013)

also im leaving nf, the internet, and my home in general as im going to rehab for 2 months on sunday

but i dont think that is whats making me more agitated than usual


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> people generally rage
> 
> when u tell them what to do or give them good advice
> 
> ...



I don't ignore you generally D:

Only sometimes when I disagree lol (though even then I don't ignore you I just argue with you huehuehue)


but lately it seemed more like you didn't give any advice at all, no first giving advice then getting ignored but just never starting

though I suppose that can be build up from over loads of games



WAD said:


> also im leaving nf, the internet, and my home in general as im going to rehab for 2 months on sunday
> 
> but i dont think that is whats making me more agitated than usual





oh shit good luck mate
wish you the best, hope it helps and shit


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

Hahaha is it rehab for you know what?

Man why were you doing that. 

will miss ya


----------



## Cronos (Aug 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> idk wad
> 
> 
> Lately you've been like
> ...



he just misses me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2013)

So I told this Master Yi, who was top lane, and he was level 3. Fizz is level 6. He comes to gank my lane because he was losing hard on his lane, and he fails the gank. And I told him don't gank my lane if you're level 3. And he called me toxic. 

....

In what way was that toxic? Maybe I should've been more polite and said, go away you fucking noob. report report. Because thats the language this community can understand or something.



WAD said:


> also im leaving nf, the internet, and my home in general as im going to rehab for 2 months on sunday
> 
> but i dont think that is whats making me more agitated than usual



Oh damn bro. Hope it goes well :/ and hopefully the agitation goes away too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2013)

thx pals

at least im getting laid tomorrow


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

Got my first penta just now.

Yi


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> thx pals
> 
> at least im getting laid tomorrow


Is she ghetto?


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

hahahah same game enemy tris got a penta.

hahahaha


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll play in the in house if Hady lends me one of his accounts.


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Is she ghetto?



I don't think you can really call his blow doll something like "ghetto"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

edit: 
taking a break form this shit game.
may come back to it in a week or two. just can't stand ranked, and after games I want to maim my teammates and opponents. 

fucking elo herpes.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> also to whoever was doubting me when i told you yesterday that foxes were pretty much dogs...well here you go



both being canidae doesn't make them 'pretty much' dogs though, i mean, both dogs and foxes fall into the family, but there's thousands of years of evolution and domestication between them, hence you saying she's a dog is still silly and inaccurate. A dog is a dog and a fox is a fox, they are related but not the same.



Hidden Nin said:


> Whoever thought foxes were more similar to cats probably went off Naruto's whiskers



a lot more animals have whiskers than just cats yanno


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> also to whoever may or may not be interested
> 
> id like to try and host an inhouse on Friday (5v5 members of NF) from like 7-11 PM EST
> 
> ...



i'll play, but people will have to go easy on me!

also i want support!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

Since i can only play Vayne from the free champs i'll just go Vayne top or sumthin.

Or Vayne adc

Or Feedora support
chausieyougotnothinonme


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll defend fountain.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Put me against WAD and we win, GG.

Easy prey.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

Thats what I mean Didi. He has been snapping way more often. 

And yeah WAD, like said, I do understand your issue with me is that I don't receive your advice or that it may seem like like I ignore it. I get it. What you need to get is that doing it in that manner accomplishes nothing. Imma go on tilt and imma doing worse. I understand, you repeat things to me too much. I'm a firm believer in asking qurstions if you don't know or aren't sure. My instructor used to sound exasperated whenever I raised my hand still didn't stop me from being his choice for promotion at the end of training.

So you gotta repeat things to me more of than not? I'm sure you aren't alone. May seem as if I do the same thing over wrong? Believe it or not, I always do something a bit different... sometimes it works, most of thr time it doesn't. 

When you aren't being all emotional and ragey, I do take in your wisdom. It might not show but it goes through my mind nonetheless. And as I said, everyone grows at different rate. At this pace, I may the only one be in bronze still by season end. Does it look like I care for it too much? At first I did then I realized I have important shit to take care of, like my career. That will take priority over any game I play so when I do play, I can't afford that emotional investment I once had with the game. It isn't worth it. God knows that days will come when my NCOs will make me want to kill myself. I can't handle that and the stress of LoL.

I'll improve. The silly most obvious mistakes will cease... but at my own rate. This may sound retarded to you but there is much more to live for than this game and as someone whose profession is pretty dangerous, you are made aware of that everyday.. I'm not even a good player anyway.

So yah.

And I wish u luck at rehab and im proud of u. Most would wait until it rly harms their life before getting help. The best action is preventive action, hooah. I still consider u a bud.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

These new item icons though.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

They really clash with the older themed icons. I like them but they stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

didi and 4n have a point waddles. you have been a lot quicker to snap at some people lately, esp when compared to back when we would play on euw.

i figured you're just going through some shit, i mean, we all do, and it always inevitably comes across in the way we act to others, if we try to hold it back or not.

we all still love you though! i've really been enjoying these games on NA lately, win or loss. 

i do hope rehab goes good for you, was months ago you first said to me you were gonna quit.





Cronos said:


> he just misses me



you don't talk to me no more! i feel offended and annoyed at this.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 1, 2013)

there's such a thing as initiating a conversation chausie, you should try it sometime, i've done it plenty


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

i do sometimes! i did the last time i spoke to you!

also you're not on often when i look at skype anyway


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

WAD is annoyed a lot lately because it's frustrating to play with the NA NF members on a daily basis.

That's why I calmed down when I went to EUW.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

No its just me vae.

Gonna go jump off a bridge and hope that cures the cancer. Brb.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol, he's a fucking rager when it comes to anyone.

Trust me, he's always raged like a little baby but it probably just got a bit worse recently.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

I loved his rants when we played on EUW

He is so mad, but trying to explain as calmly as possible who is making him mad and why (whilst failing to stay calm), while everyone else is just laughing at him.

Created one of the most lolz situations


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

as much as it pains me to agree with gogeta, he is right here.

he'd always try his best to remain calm with me cause of me being new and all that, which i always appreciated. i think he still does, which i am also very grateful for


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

i just used the past tense as though waddles isn't still with us here today

sorry wads


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> as much as it pains me to agree with gogeta, he is right here.



WTF you asshole i was right about Singed and the Mpen thing wtf

I don't love you either but don't say this shit


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol, Gogeta is mad again.

SHALL I START A FLAME WAR AND SCARE YOU AWAY?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

clearly because all i do is flame you


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

stop it, vae!


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

FIGHTOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, Gogeta is mad again.
> 
> SHALL I START A FLAME WAR AND SCARE YOU AWAY?



I wasn't mad i was agitated.
It's not my intention to flame her, i would've picked my words differently.

Actually, do w/e you want to


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

So can I threaten to hit you IRL again?

Or is that still not funny?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> So can I threaten to hit you IRL again?
> 
> Or is that still not funny?



Oh, that was indeed very funny, you can do that as much as possible.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

> Plus your threats of beating me through the internet... Bro, not even funny.



Wasn't funny last time, apparently


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

About to play scumbag teeto in ranked because fuck Irelia.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, I half expected it.  It's a thread centered around League, after all. (Theoretically, at least)


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> both being canidae* doesn't make them 'pretty much' dogs though,* i mean, both dogs and foxes fall into the family, but there's thousands of years of evolution and domestication between them, hence you saying she's a dog is still silly and inaccurate. A dog is a dog and a fox is a fox, they are related but not the same.



yes. yes it does.

in the same way that I can generalize a lion as being a cat, even though the feline family also has the same amount of evolutionary disparity between domesticated cats and lions

gg i win


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

actually that's not completely accurate because...felidae genus op
but still

foxes are dogs
i win


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

But a lion is to a cat what a wolf is to a dog

and where does eevee fit into all of this


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

Eevee is like a hybrid.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

eevee evolves into a fish hybrid 
im not exactly sure how that works
but ok


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

Vaporeon is like an otter more than a fish.

It can work.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

incoming chausie post
disagreeing with me


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

the correct answer was

eevee is the missing link

bone up on your pokemon facts


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

[1412]/1/

The computer advertisemeny,  limited clg ibuypoerr comps.

Plz just take my money.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> the correct answer was
> 
> eevee is the missing link
> 
> bone up on your pokemon facts



Wat r ju talking about?

I thought mew was the missing link.

Actually im not nearly the big pokemon I once was cuz fck that shit.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

son i took 3 years of evolutionary biology
im pretty sure eevee's evolutions are just artificially selected with magical rocks

also eevee is a reindeer
similarity to chopper is too much


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Discussing ancient politics and war tactics with my mum.

Lolwut.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

but foxes are vulpes and dogs are canis, their own subfamilies in canidae. i mean, you said originally that she is a dog, not that she's in the family of them 

like ye she is closer to a dog than a cat, but she isn't a dog per se

would be like calling an okapi a giraffe!


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

well, there are only 12 species of foxes that are vulpes
"true foxes"

those things are op



> like ye she is closer to a dog than a cat, but she isn't a dog per se
> 
> would be like calling an okapi a giraffe



WELL.....DOESN'T MATTER



my original point was that she wasn't a cat on skype anyways
adrian had to disagree with me
so i put him in his place









also the term "dog" can refer to like at least a dozen different species
domesticated dogs are basically wolves 
SO I USE THE TERM LIBERALLY


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

also obligatory korean wank

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duRM609pnWw[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

that syndra at 40 seconds
faker have my babies


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

THAT ZED AT 2 MINUTES
FAKER HAVE MY FIRST BORN


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

Why does the client say Bear Cavalry Sejuani is 28% off, but then it's not?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> well, there are only 12 species of foxes that are vulpes
> "true foxes"
> 
> those things are op
> ...




then make it clear that you are! else you come across as confusing as fuck 

i guess you were more referencing the south american foxes which aren't vulpes(I forgot what they are though) and i think closer to dogs, but she's based on japanese lore so i don't think it'd be them

but i agree. she is not a cat!


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

bronze 2
you're working your way up son


i remember in season 2 when i was like 700 elo
equivalent to bronze V if i am correct


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

top played champs

1. vayne
2. cait

the amout of right clicking
is too high


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

I just wanna win one more match in ranked and call it a day.

I don't like sitting at 0 lp.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> my original point was that she wasn't a cat on skype anyways
> adrian had to disagree with me
> so i put him in his place



Did I _say_ she was a cat? All I said was that foxes kinda look like both dogs _and_ cats at the same time.

You guys are responsible for all of my gray hairs.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

700 elo was worse than Bronze V.

Bronze V is like 800, which is where I was at when I first hit 30.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> top played champs
> 
> 1. vayne
> 2. cait
> ...



10000 clicks per minute son.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> 700 elo was worse than Bronze V.
> 
> Bronze V is like 800, which is where I was at when I first hit 30.



i played ranked as soon as i hit 30 and that's basically what happened
200 normal games later i pretty much carried myself to silver

then i stopped playing ranked as much as i used too
because people in silver are more toxic than bronze
they are out of bronze so they all think they are good



jiyeon, when you leave bronze, you will enter the worst bronze.
aka silver.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> i played ranked as soon as i hit 30 and that's basically what happened
> 200 normal games later i pretty much carried myself to silver
> 
> then i stopped playing ranked as much as i used too
> ...



And then you enter Gold and realise they are the worst


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

congrats jiyeon. i am proud.

original sin and jiyeon, make it to silver and carry on my dreams. ;_;

rem, where u at?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

and jiyeon, dnt play on tilt plz. im sure this isn't the first time u haven't been in bronze 2. take a break when needed.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 1, 2013)

My internet is running really slow.  I can't watch the LCS.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Actually Plat is worse than Bronze.

Not because they can't play, but because they have the worst attitude in the game.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

time to call internet company and get this shit in my barracks.

better get a discount too


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> i played ranked as soon as i hit 30 and that's basically what happened
> 200 normal games later i pretty much carried myself to silver
> 
> then i stopped playing ranked as much as i used too
> ...



so wait all you guys got bronze when you first started ranked at 30?

makes me surprised i got silver

and ye, +1 at people being toxic in silver. they are bloody awful, the way people act now compared to how they were during my placements is like im in a different game altogether.

it's one of the reasons i really don't like ranked


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> My internet is running really slow. I can't watch the LCS.




uh i can tell you the picks and bans for each game if you like


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> Actually Plat is worse than Bronze.
> 
> Not because they can't play, but because they have the worst attitude in the game.



i'd honestly rather play with bads that want to improve, than play with people that are somewhat decent but are toxic as fuck and think they are pro




> and ye, +1 at people being toxic in silver. they are bloody awful, the way people act now compared to how they were during my placements is like im in a different game altogether.
> 
> it's one of the reasons i really don't like ranked


'

amen sister


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

I believe the reason i got peaceful people in Silver was because i was owning them hard.

Now that i don't go 10-0 in Gold, toxicity rises, assuming from fear and stress of losing.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so wait all you guys got bronze when you first started ranked at 30?
> 
> makes me surprised i got silver
> 
> ...



We didn't start in bronze just because we played ranked, if we had played more normals we probably wouldn't have.

We hit bronze because we went in to ranked instantly as we hit level 30.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> uh i can tell you the picks and bans for each game if you like



Would you?  I'd appreciate that.

I don't really get it.  Some things work fine, like the message board, but I can't play LoL, some websites won't work at all., youtube is slow as shit.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

Should have cable internet in my barracks next week saturday.

shall be glorious. now i'll still be able to watch streams and so forth.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Fake Taxi porn so good


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

next sale: 

i like galactic nasus, but i don't play him, so i guess getting that would be pointless

anyone got defender leona? how would you rate it? i got iron solari already, but i like having a choice





Vae said:


> We didn't start in bronze just because we played ranked, if we had played more normals we probably wouldn't have.
> 
> We hit bronze because we went in to ranked instantly as we hit level 30.



i don't think i waited that long. not long enough anyway, i only did ranked as i thought i woudln't be able to play for a long time, so wanted to see where i would place


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> Would you? I'd appreciate that.
> 
> I don't really get it. Some things work fine, like the message board, but I can't play LoL, some websites won't work at all., youtube is slow as shit.



the woes of technology


well first match hasn't started yet but it's dig vs c9


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Ace, Chausie thinks she's so cool for being Silver.

What she doesn't know is that Silver V is below Bronze rank when we started, remember?

Bronze was 1250, Silver was 1400.

So she's not even Bronze by Season 2 standards


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

yes silver was 1400
fuck me son it took me forever


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

I capped at 1498 during season 2.

2 fucking elo away from Gold


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

as i just said to vae, what he says now makes more sense, i was just surprised i placed silver!

count on vae for trying to turn it into something it isn't ??


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

Yo Wesley. First Game.

Dig Bans - Rumble, Nasus, Ashe
C9 - Yi, Ryze, 


Dig Picks - Elise, Jarvan (Jungle), Kassadin, Graves, Fiddle
C9 Picks - Shen, Zac, Zed, Twitch, Zyra


----------



## Wesley (Aug 1, 2013)

So what's the roster?

Dig's comp is better.  Kass and Elise can take out their squishes pretty easily and Graves burst can clean up.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

4N said:


> congrats jiyeon. i am proud.
> 
> original sin and jiyeon, make it to silver and carry on my dreams. ;_;
> 
> rem, where u at?



I want to kill everything and summon demons.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

4N said:


> and jiyeon, dnt play on tilt plz. im sure this isn't the first time u haven't been in bronze 2. take a break when needed.


No, the highest I've been before is 50lp at bronze 3.



αce said:


> i played ranked as soon as i hit 30 and that's basically what happened
> 200 normal games later i pretty much carried myself to silver
> 
> then i stopped playing ranked as much as i used too
> ...



I mean, as long as silver is the same skill level I'm at I shouldn't have a problem just muting people who I think are going to distract me.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> No, the highest I've been before is 50lp at bronze 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, as long as silver is the same skill level I'm at I shouldn't have a problem just muting people who I think are going to distract me.



even if you mute them, people acting like that has a big affect on the game in their performance and of the people around them

i think i should really make a post on the forums seeing about a duo partner, but then i'd worry that i would end up with someone who also rages and flames


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

scarra
what the fuck are you doing


also c9's bot lane is definitely their weakness


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

Gambit replaced Darker with Voidle



Darker seemed like a legit, solid guy, i hope he finds something good


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Lemonnation is their main strategist, he makes all the calls too.

He's an amazing player, I don't see how either him or Sneaky are their weakness.

To me they're a more consistent version of Blaze bot lane.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2013)

Balls on Shen and Sneaky on Twitch? That's a first for me in the LCS. 

Also I just tuned for only Dig vs C9 cause I'm in class atm. Those are good bans from Dig, so I'm guessing it had been going back and forth?

Edit: From what I remember in their interviews, Lemmonation makes the calls in the champion select, Meteos makes the objective calls, but Hai is the shotcaller overall.

They got a top 2 guarantee now. Nice.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Well shit, but I think Lemon is the person who does most of the theory-crafting and analyzing of other teams though.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> Well shit, but I think Lemon is the person who does most of the theory-crafting and analyzing of other teams though.



Alex Penn does most of their analyzing.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Why does the client say Bear Cavalry Sejuani is 28% off, but then it's not?



What do you mean?  I got it for 975 RP, and its normal price is 1350.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Well shit, but I think Lemon is the person who does most of the theory-crafting and analyzing of other teams though.



Yeah he does. He studies every team and discuss them with the team. But that is why he makes the calls on picks and bans. He anticipates what the enemy bans and he tries to counter it with their ban and then make the team comp decision based on their picks and bans.

But in game, it's all up to Hai and Meteos to make the calls and plays. Balls and Sneaky are there to be pretty.

Edit: Oh yah with Alex Penn too.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

Lemon and Sneaky are amazing in team fights. But their laning phase isn't that great.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> Lemon and Sneaky are amazing in team fights. But their laning phase isn't that great.



Exactly why I compared them to Cpt Jack and Lustboy.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> Exactly why I compared them to Cpt Jack and Lustboy.



I suppose but the only difference is that Cpt Jack was a main shot caller for Blaze, but now it's mostly Ambition.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2013)

Hmm Meteos said they had more team comps they use in their scrims but they haven't been shown in the LCS. I'm curious as to what they are.

Also, super week is going to run this patch so I want to see how they play under those changes too.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

Every team is going to say they have cheese.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> Every team is going to say they have cheese.



I want more of that Xin and Annie please ...

Edit: Oh after that win against Dig, they now have the biggest winstreak. +10.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 1, 2013)

Ballista engage and box disengage ftw.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh shit I forgot. Welsey, Game 2.


CST - Trist, Jayce, Twisted Fate
CLG - Riven, Forgot, Forgot (lol)


CST Picks - Shen, Elise, Ahri, Twitch, Nami
CLG Picks - Jarvan, Zac, Orianna, Ezreal, Thresh


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Ace koon why no responding skajp?


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

because fuck you


----------



## Wesley (Aug 1, 2013)

The stream is working.  I can't load any webpages, but I can watch the stream.  How stupid.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Rude as fuck, Ace.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol, best internet


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

Jatt talking bout my hyung Flame


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

ACE PLEAAASE, TALK TO MEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

Wait, C9 does run a fast push strat !

Good luck at worlds, Korea already knows how to counter that.

*cough*flame the besto*cough*


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Inb4 Blaze doesn't even go to world.

Which is very likely.

First match against KTB, hasn't won a single game against KTB.

And someone else can win the regionals.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, there is fast push then there is Ozone. Blaze countered fast push. They couldn't counter Ozone.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

If Blaze doesn't go to worlds, I want SKT1 to go. Faker needs to put the peasants in their place.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

Blaze gonna go to worlds.

Another 13 win streak inc.

How many teams from 1 region can go to worlds?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

3 from NA, EU and Korea.

2 from every other region except the 1 wildcard from Brazil/Turkey/Russia/LAS/Whatever.

I wouldn't be surprised if Ozone wins OGN again and Blaze loses regionals.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

Korea gets 3 teams but unless Blaze wins the finals or the 3rd spot tournament they aren't going.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Personally I want Ozone, Frost and KTB to go to worlds.

But Ozone, Frost/Blaze and SKT T1 sounds more likely.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

It's gonna be Blaze, SKT T1 and Ozone definitely.
I don't see Frost beating blaze for a spot in worlds.

NA is gonna have C9, Vulcun/TSM(pls no), Curse/CLG.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

that's assuming frost and blaze get to the finals


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol, really?

Frost can beat Blaze and the other way around just as easily.

People said Blaze would go to worlds in season 2 too, but they didn't.
The only tournament that matters which Blaze has placed first in is IEM worlds recently.

And claiming Curse has a chance at worlds right now is very far-fetched.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2013)

I just want na to get past quarter finals cause last year sucked for them.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice a new sej skin

insta buyyyy


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, really?
> 
> Frost can beat Blaze and the other way around just as easily.
> 
> ...



Esentially, it's going to be a fight for 3rd between Curse and CLG and a fight for 2nd between TSM and Vulcun.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol, there's still a big chance of Dignitas AND Coast overtaking Curse.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> Lol, really?
> 
> Frost can beat Blaze and the other way around just as easily.



i think blaze>frost at this point but yeah



> People said Blaze would go to worlds in season 2 too, but they didn't.
> The only tournament that matters which Blaze has placed first in is IEM worlds recently.



By the end of the summer split in OGN most people considered Sword to be a stronger team than Blaze, which was later confirmed when they  of the world playoff bracket. Not sure who considered Blaze a top 2 in Korea at that point since Frost and Sword were widely regarded as the two strongest after Frost and Blaze lost their MIG sponsor but Frost won the Summer 2012 season. The conflicts between Repeared and the team were well known at that point.




edit: Najin Sword also  blaze in the Summer 2012 3rd place match


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

But yeah most people considered Blaze to be the strongest team to win the finals. And they lost. So they still might not make it, especially if they have to play SKT1 in the brackets for the 3rd seed.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't think Coast or dignitas are going to over take Curse.

Curse are good enough to get themselves a spot in worlds.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

No, they're really not.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 1, 2013)

My vote is for Leona.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

evelynn+shen is the stuff of nightmares


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> No, they're really not.



say tsm and c9 get 1st and 2nd


curse can beat any of the remaining teams for 3rd because throws op


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

I really doubt Curse will beat CLG or Vulcun to worlds.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

What the fuck was that Sona ult...


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> I really doubt Curse will beat CLG or Vulcun to worlds.



Same. But who knows, throws everywhere this season.


----------



## Darth (Aug 1, 2013)

this scumbag eve is taking every kill yo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2013)

adrian playing in the LCS?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

what leona skin is the support for velocity using in this game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2013)

reminder pals just under 24 hours from now im hosting that in-house 

make it a fun night as a going away gift for me :33


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll wreck you.


----------



## Darth (Aug 1, 2013)

oh 24 hours from now huh...

yeah guess i could get in that.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> reminder pals just under 24 hours from now im hosting that in-house
> 
> make it a fun night as a going away gift for me :33


whos playing?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> adrian playing in the LCS?



gg



WAD said:


> reminder pals just under 24 hours from now im hosting that in-house
> 
> make it a fun night as a going away gift for me :33



We should probably start signing up so there's no last minute drama and such.

Although I question the ability of most people to stop themselves from complaining when you're not on their team.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

OH
FUCKING
GOD

ADRIAN, YOU HAVE THE CREEPIEST SMILE.

FUCK THIS GAVE ME CANCER.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

why are u posting his picture on the forum


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

wow vae way to be a twat, there is nothing wrong with the way adrian smiles

and why post it on the forums


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Because I can.

Deal with it.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

Um, wat.

Also I was forced to pose for that 'cause they wanted a picture of me without my braces.

But srsly wat.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Now you can post a photo of me as revenge.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

adrian has some pretty teeth(nice smile overall). sucks your gay.  missing out on dem gals out there, hue 

and god, its a good thing i didnt show vae my fb. thats the reason why i havent showed u guys any pics of myself.

/inb4imajamaicanwithdreadlocks


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Now you can post a photo of me as revenge.



I care enough.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

You're a jamaican with dreadlocks.

Being scared of showing your face is just pathetic, you guys are all pussies.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 1, 2013)

well ofc people are scared, you just mocked adrian for no reason 

and posted it on the forums!

i barely like having my pic up on facebook, i wouldn't like to see any anywhere else


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Enjoy, I know I'm sexy but try not to fap to it pls.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> You're a jamaican with dreadlocks.
> 
> Being scared of showing your face is just pathetic, you guys are all pussies.






*Spoiler*: __ 








plz die. not jamaican.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Enjoy, I know I'm sexy but try not to fap to it pls.



you look just like i imagined.

except for the hair style. like real. 

take a proper pic, bish.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

That picture is like 3 years old.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Enjoy, I know I'm sexy but try not to fap to it pls.



Not embarrassing enough. You should've gone with the one of you half dead at temple or wherever the fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

You mean the one where I sleep?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

THIS OOOONE?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

Dear god this thread


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Dear god this Macedonian.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dear god this Macedonian.



What about it

I was giving compliments!


----------



## Darth (Aug 1, 2013)

report vae for looking like a retard imo tbh


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

Dah yhng vaenys


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Now post your picture pussy Jamaican.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

4N said:


> adrian has some pretty teeth(nice smile overall). sucks your gay.  missing out on dem gals out there, hue



You can have them all, Kyle. 



Chausie said:


> wow vae way to be a twat, there is nothing wrong with the way adrian smiles



My fair knight.



4N said:


> Dah yhng vaenys



Why did I think this was Dothraki for like two full minutes.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

''It's too bad you're gay, girls would love your teeth more than men will''

Basically what Kyle said.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2013)

αce said:


> Same. But who knows, throws everywhere this season.



Speaking of which... just got home. Tuned in to see Crs throwing with a baron buff.


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2013)

this game is god damn stupid. Too many throws from both sides.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''It's too bad you're gay, girls would love your teeth more than men will''
> 
> Basically what Kyle said.



maybe someday, someday.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2013)

ill join in on the pic fun

some people have actually not seen pics of me for sum raisin



WHO HAS THE SUPERIOR DUCKFACE?


----------



## Darth (Aug 1, 2013)

the     duck.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2013)

wad pls                          .


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

i instantly just thought of the dude who played that dude in Kings of Quenns. 

I think his name was Kevin James or some crap.


wad looks like him


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2013)

These pics are golden



Darth said:


> report vae for looking like a retard imo tbh



I laughed so hard at this


From LoL thread to Convo thread to Pic thread
Seems legit


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

Throwvicious strikes again...


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

uh
that wasn't st's fault
at all


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2013)

The real throws were Jacky and Cop being idiots and getting caught out in teamfights. Then again when cop got caught out they really should have gone for the turret.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

That last engage from Saint gave me cancer.

Goes in 1v5 like 10km away from his team, even Reginald wouldn't throw that bad.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)

Voy with 27 assists out of 28 kills tho.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

Another Ahri game.

Ace pls.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

> Another Ahri game.
> 
> Ace pls.



ahrii op
nerf


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

also when you left skype i recalled at least 5 different times she was picked in ogn by ambition and ryu
you win this round, cuban


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

I've won _several_ rounds, my victories are just never acknowledged. f u gais

Also I'm so done with this app. I'm just gonna go out tomorrow, buy a headset and use Skype on my computer.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh my God Doublelift is Jesus.

I'll stop questioning your judgment now Ace.


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2013)

I need to duo or play with you guys. I am on a loss streak because recently normals has given me the dumbest of people to play with.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2013)

5 people up
lets force baron


na logic is op


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2013)

not even monte can save them


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I need to duo or play with you guys. I am on a loss streak because recently normals has given me the dumbest of people to play with.



If you're on NA, give me a PM with your handle and I'll play with you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh so Cris is back in velocity now. Even though they are for sure in relegation...


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2013)

K so again I got shit players who were mad at me because I apparently took someones lane. Never got a gank and went 8/4/1. Won the lane by myself and could beat any of them 1 on 1. They were still mad and said they hope I change.

Reported their asses and hope they get something.

Oh and yeah we still won because our Katarina got kills.


----------



## Santí (Aug 1, 2013)

Also, WAD never has to worry about me not listening to what he says because he doesn't even bother, he knows damn well that anything other than "Santi go in" or "Santi, let's fight this" will go in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm tired of Master fucking Yi, I really am.


If he kills you once in lane you've effectively lost lane.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm tired of Master fucking Yi, I really am.
> 
> 
> If he kills you once in lane you've effectively lost lane.


Call the homies and jump him quick.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

Play grandmaster of arms

play the only blood brother left


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe I should start laning Yi.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm tired of Master fucking Yi, I really am.
> 
> 
> If he kills you once in lane you've effectively lost lane.



Well I fucked up my laning phase. 

So all I did was split push l0l


----------



## Santí (Aug 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm tired of Master fucking Yi, I really am.
> 
> 
> If he kills you once in lane you've effectively lost lane.



He's 450, so you're going to be seeing a lot of him for quite a while longer.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 2, 2013)

you gotta shut yi down before he gets ghostblade pretty much


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> you gotta shut yi down before he gets ghostblade pretty much



I'm still debating if ghostblade is better or Botrk for Master Yi cause I see Botrk sometimes on him.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 2, 2013)

they are quick fixing Yi in a week or max 10 days. That shit is broken if you build him as an AD Carry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

Hydra/botrk/shiv/IE/LW

it's just wrong


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

also always tp as summoner

Top/mid even jungle

1. because ur a split pusher so u need it

2. Turning even fights with ur ultimate is cleanup city even more than kat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

also ghost on him is fuckin retarded

get ghost on people like Nasus and Trynd and Olaf etc because they dont have any MS steroids 

yi has the best one in the game and a gap closer that refreshes


----------



## Shozan (Aug 2, 2013)

and you kill and it refresh, and you kill and it refresh... x infinity


----------



## Maerala (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy birthday, Tsunade.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 2, 2013)

hydra would depend on if you can activate it during alpha strike imo


----------



## Shozan (Aug 2, 2013)

Shiv/BotRK/LW/IE in that sequence, you clean up, GG


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Happy birthday, Tsunade.



fck dat hoe.

useless bitch. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

4N shut up


----------



## Cronos (Aug 2, 2013)

good day to be a clg fan

just kidding, it's never a good day to be a clg fan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

well the main reason


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

You look like my cousin brah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

maybe u r duder


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

Tried that yi build you guys put up. Jesus christ the damages.Although, fiora is still annoying to fight.

WAD, you got  a booger in your nose in that picture.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

Yi build?  Where?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

thats not a booger giogiodotcom

hydra/lw/botrk/shiv/IE


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> thats not a booger giogiodotcom
> 
> hydra/lw/botrk/shiv/IE



huehuehuehue

Also, i think one item should be changed for a GA.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> thats not a booger giogiodotcom
> 
> hydra/lw/botrk/shiv/IE



I thought you said you could handle it braaaah


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey guys, AP Yi was dumb.  So let's take all of Yi's abilities except and make them scale with AD instead of AP. 

Because streamlining him into a fully AD champ will totally fix what AP Yi was doing.


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

Well it kind of did. AP would jump into the middle get a kill or two and then meditate and you could do nothing to him unless you had cc.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 2, 2013)

But now he doesn't even need to mediate really.  Just kills everything outright.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

Gonna go learn TF now, watch me be the next Ambition.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

Shozan said:


> they are quick fixing Yi in a week or max 10 days. That shit is broken if you build him as an AD Carry.


Broken isn't even the word for master yi right now...



Gogeta said:


> Play grandmaster of arms
> 
> play the only blood brother left



Tried out carrying him as Jax.

I couldn't protect my back line from him and still fight 4 other people at the same time.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> But now he doesn't even need to mediate really.  Just kills everything outright.


^^^^^
thisssss
hahaha got a penta with no effort,


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> huehuehuehue
> 
> Also, i think one item should be changed for a GA.



nah i dont think so

gotta go full glass

plus regardless u should always be the last one in to do cleanup duty



RemChu said:


> I thought you said you could handle it braaaah



handle wat



CosmicCastaway said:


> Hey guys, AP Yi was dumb.  So let's take all of Yi's abilities except and make them scale with AD instead of AP.
> 
> Because streamlining him into a fully AD champ will totally fix what AP Yi was doing.



well

i can actually right click people now

that feels kinda nice


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2013)

All these people qq'ing about yi


he does nothing different from what old AD yi did


yes he has massive steroids with which to do absurd damage

but he's still a melee carry yo


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

[youtube]N_NEioxNs38[/youtube]

What he did with Khaz is genius. ooooooo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> All these people qq'ing about yi
> 
> 
> he does nothing different from what old AD yi did
> ...



Actually, his q being able to crit people is kind of stupid. Yes he is a melee carry, but his q is broken just as it was before. Ult, q, refresh after kill, q, etc. It's basically the same concept of AP yi but now with AD. 

I right click like once or twice before I q again. And Q again.

On the other hand, meditate is shit now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

funny story, actually had a BOTRK and i know i generally did not recommend building GA on him at all but before we were preparing hte last fight/push jayce was like "im getting my GA" and i was like "hmmm ok ill get one too"

it turned out to be the best call i ever made (since we obviously lacked a tank)

during a siege i alphastriked a minion wave and annie took the opportunity to flash tibbers on me solely so i just went down in GA while the rest of my team took that opportunity to fucking pounce

also with the build before (botrk instead of GA) i had near 500 AD (with baron buff) and my alphastrike crits for 1100 before armor

i was thinking about the necessity of hydra on yi and i decided itd only be best if ur team had good AoE in general to supplement it or a way of setting up cleaving

our teamfights were just basically mad single target on one person (mostly annie as she was fed throughout) and then cleaning up the rest

yi farming op btw


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> funny story, actually had a BOTRK and i know i generally did not recommend building GA on him at all but before we were preparing hte last fight/push jayce was like "im getting my GA" and i was like "hmmm ok ill get one too"
> 
> it turned out to be the best call i ever made (since we obviously lacked a tank)
> 
> ...



GA helps a lot late game. If they focus you down, and your ga pops and (hopefully) your team go on them. In the midst of the chaos, you can q and tear them apart. I had that mistake in my last Yi game, but luckily I had my GA and they forgot about me after they pop my GA. Big mistake from enemy team.

I don't know about that Hydra with a Shiv? I never liked that combination because doesn't the shiv proc and not the hydra proc? I need to test different builds but yeah master yi is stupid as hell now just because q can crit you. I do like the idea of Botrk though instead of ghostblade cause it gives you sustain in lane...

I just like ghostblade cause it gives armor pen, cdr, and crit. + the active makes you go weeee


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

Not sure why anyone would talk shit in aram lol. 

Got two penta kills as Master Yi in an aram.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

My computer or internet has been sorted out.  I'm in my qualifying series for Plat III.  Truthfully I think people stop trying after they clear a tier.  If you're in Silver or Gold I, you're in for a rough ride since you're probably not going to get LP very fast and the competition is very fierce.  Clear those hurtles though and it's no problem.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

cool just got a leave in a game we were gonna win anyways because their top was d/c'd along with me as support

and i was stuck reconnecting the whole time just waiting zzz


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> cool just got a leave in a game we were gonna win anyways because their top was d/c'd along with me as support
> 
> and i was stuck reconnecting the whole time just waiting zzz



Comcast op?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

fuckin apparently man


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> fuckin apparently man



I was browsing through reddit, when I saw the topic of "The Comcast lag is still here and at full force. Even if it looks good in custom games, if your client is going slow you WILL get unplayable lag in an online game"

And then I saw your post.

Sounds about right.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

In comcast I trust.

Hopefully it goes away soon.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Why does LoL not seem as fun to me anymore


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Does the comcast bs only happen once during a game rhen it goes away or is it like akways there?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

Heard it's always


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

tho my nami was ghosting hiim like a boss idc i just played my game and did mad damagez


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Heard it's always


Fck. My. Life. :/


WAD said:


> tho my nami was ghosting hiim like a boss idc i just played my game and did mad damagez



I dnt recognize any of those names. 

And ghosting Is just scumbag as fck. Whats the point in doing it? Like how can u play and ghost at the same time and expect to play well enough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

the shaco is 'quality player' he's a well known enough streamer gets like 2-3k+ viewers

popularized/pioneered ap trynd and had gotten to d1 with him at the time


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Ghosting and playing at the same time is easy with dual monitors.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Ah ok.

Wasn't it a guy in EUNE that pioneered ap trynd at the time? At first everyone thought he was trolling then when he got into higher elo, ppl startedtrying it out more.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah IIRC it's Pitotrek

Not sure if he was on EUNE tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

well if ur talking about the earlier ap trynd which was even more OP back in like early s2 yea it wasnt QP

QP was the dude tho that got it rolling again in s3 which even led to some pros like voyboy using it until that also got gutted again


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah he is from eune.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> well if ur talking about the earlier ap trynd which was even more OP back in like early s2 yea it wasnt QP
> 
> QP was the dude tho that got it rolling again in s3 which even led to some pros like voyboy using it until that also got gutted again



What were his ratios back then? I'd hate to think that riot left that for a year untouched. 

Master yi the new ap trynd.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

Plat III.  I had a really rough time in Plat IV.  Had this Ezreal tower dive a Vi after missing his q.  It just freaked me out and I ended up having 3 bad games because of it.  How hard is it to land Ez's q?  Every Ez I've ever laned with was terrible.  Even if he did well in the laning phase, once team fights started to happen, they stopped being a factor doing now damage and relying entirely on their q to hurt shit.

I think the main problem with Yi is the resets and the fact that his autos reduce the cooldown on alpha.  Alpha strike needs to be nerfed.  He doesn't even need his ultimate to chase anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

having to deal with 2-3 LP gains/losses before im even halfway through plat 1 is getting real old now

oh well probably wont get diamond b4 rehab c'est la vie n shit


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

You're gonna decay below Plat 1 if no one plays on your acc once a month.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Dnt see why u should. Wesley been going through the rankings like crazy. Also your MMR should be high considering u were dia vefore.

I thought they only clamp your lp gains if your mmr wasnt really high and more or less even with your respective league so as to avoid people going higher than they shoild be?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

ill get someone to play my account if anything

they can try to go for the challenge of getting diamond for me if they want even (assuming i dont succeed myself)

but if they get demoted to plat 2 then they can only play for decay


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

They only have to play a game once a month on your acc. If you are being clamped, then even if they lose you should still be in plat 1 by time u come back.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Foreign, it doesn't matter if he was Diamond.

He got demoted to Plat on transfer because he had Plat level MMR, meaning he's not high enough MMR to be Diamond anymore.

Use your logic.


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2013)

4N said:


> Dnt see why u should. Wesley been going through the rankings like crazy. Also your MMR should be high considering u were dia vefore.
> 
> I thought they only clamp your lp gains if your mmr wasnt really high and more or less even with your respective league so as to avoid people going higher than they shoild be?



nah you also get clamped if your getting to the top of a division, and if you're in the number I division


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

Does Kha need tear of goddess anymore?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't wanna play against Kennen/Lissandra in ranked anymore 
Assholes won't play melee's for me to rape :/

How do i counter both of them top? At least without using ranged (And if impossible even with ranged)
I don't wanna play Yorick.

Gods sake. I am playing Vayne top nowadays, only ranged champion i find fun.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

Vayne's hella fun, she just has a kit that leaves me feeling empty.  Just a lot of mobility and damage, really nothing else.  Played her on ARAM for the first time yesterday,; went 27 - 13 - 17


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

Well yeah that mobility is what it is all about

Kiting the enemies is probably the most fun feature that i've enjoyed in this game, aside from like bashing skulls 1v3.

Guess it's just taste though.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

Mobility and damage is exactly what's needed for an AD Carry...


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, the fact that she has hard CC is over the top.

Only needed thing is Tankiness and there we fucking go.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JNBs2WSn5Y[/youtube]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

that thresh 

i can't


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Didnt watch but im guessing u saw madlife


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

that's madlife
bow down


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Is madlife rly on a completely different level from other korean supports?

Also I'll bow down to madlife when he dies and rises from the grave.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

I also came to the realization that I prolly have spent likr 500 dollars in RP. Talk about a lot that prolly could have been better spent on something m9re important.

Also, do anyone knows what the game Destiny for tge ps4 is about? I keep seeing it in game stores but whenevr I check the back of yhe case, it says nothing about the game. -_-'


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

madlife is the best league of legends player in the world
not just supports


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

How rare to hear support player to be given such praise. 

What makes you think he is the best LoL player? Normally I would think you can't make such an statement because of how each role operates and each player for these roles play and contribute to tte team.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Mata is close to Madlife level 

Madlife is the best LoL player because his mechanics are top notch, his understanding of the game is better than anyone I can think of and he understands the individual players better than anyone else too.

That's why he's god.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

Rapidstar and Woong also said he could play ADC and mid better than both of them. He just has insane mechanics, top notch decision making and researches better than anyone. Also, apparently in Korea, they simulate scenario's using programs so that they are always in top shape. That's why mechanics in korea are better. Not because they are korean. It's because the e-sports infrastructure over there is so developed that it naturally breeds better talent. 

Also Madlife has this amazing ability to know the limits of every single goddamn champion. He'll know the cooldowns of all his opponents skills and knows if something does 200 dmg instead of 205 dmg. He keeps the cooldowns of all summoner spells, normal spells, ultimates, dragons, blues, barons in his head. 

And his blitz isn't god because he can blind hook. His vision control is unmatched in the game.





Madlife is the god of league.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

But im pretty surr the asians acknowledged that NA and EU aren't too behind in mechanical ability, its just that tbey fall behind in strategy and objective control.

And not to bazh the koreans, but everyone keeps saying that korean infrastructure is better and im sure its true but ppl tend to use thjs more as an excuse than anything. Does it make that much of a difference between NA and korea in terms of overall skill? Iirc, tpa didnt have a lot to work with but yet won s2 worlds, against frost, a korean team.

Also, monte said in an interview that na just doesn't have the amount 9f dedication necessary to stack against the koreans right now. Would you agree with that?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

You don't understand.

Madlife is beyond korean level in mechanics.

And it does matter, Asia in general has a bigger acceptance of the e-sports culture, but Korea is number one.

It's the same reason Sweden was so dominant in CS, we're very accepting of the e-sports culture.


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2013)

4n

Madlife is really on a different level


those amazing plays in that video?


he does that practically every game, consistently



He got to last World's grand finals while laning with goddamn Woong
now that takes serious skill



and also what ace said about having all the knowledge of the game constantly going through his mind and influencing his every decision, making them consistently top notch and allowing him to do those insane predictions you saw

The man finds time somehow to study every opponent in what ways they will tend to dodge shit or engage fights and then capitalizes on that

He has insane decision making, insane mechanics, insane game knowledge

Madlife is as close as we might ever get to the perfect LoL player
Madlife = god


it is known


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone except Foreign understands.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

wow. had no idea he was held that high in regard to his ability as a player. 0_0


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Everyone except Foreign understands.



more like people who don't just hop on the bandwagon 

i prefer to question why certain players are considered where they are. i watched a couple of madlife games to know he was good but not nearly enough to actually know why people refer to him as god.

then i did some extra reading then asked you guys.

if madlife is god, where is the rest of the trinity?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Madlife is God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

lies.

meteos can be the holy spirit.

just need a player from EU to be jesus.

who can fill such a role?


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

> *But im pretty surr the asians acknowledged that NA and EU aren't too behind in mechanical ability*, its just that tbey fall behind in strategy and objective control.



what
when
NA pros settle for their mechanics. in korea, if you're not constantly improving, you fall out of the picture

e.g. maknoon was surpassed by expession, flame and shy
arguably even homme



> And not to bazh the koreans, but everyone keeps saying that korean infrastructure is better and im sure its true but ppl tend to use thjs more as an excuse than anything. Does it make that much of a difference between NA and korea in terms of overall skill? Iirc, tpa didnt have a lot to work with but yet won s2 worlds, against frost, a korean team.



Yes it makes a difference. The idea to bring in coaches and analysts was all due to Korea's understanding that e-sports requires preparation. All of this is from the brood war days. Ozone beating Blaze was a purely due to their preparation and coaching staff. Infrastructure makes a giant difference.

Also, TPA and other SEA teams constantly scrim against Chinese and Korean teams. Which is why they know each other.



> Also, monte said in an interview that na just doesn't have the amount 9f dedication necessary to stack against the koreans right now. Would you agree with that?



yes


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

china and korea are similar in mechanical ability
korea is superior in strategical execution and planning


na and eu are behind in both mechanics and strategy


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

αce said:


> what
> when
> NA pros settle for their mechanics. in korea, if you're not constantly improving, you fall out of the picture
> 
> ...


during all-stars when they were talking about dyrus, they made a general statement regarding the state of NA when it came to mechanical ability. at the very least dyrus was aknowledged as a capable top laner. i don't remember which player made the statement though. 




> Yes it makes a difference. The idea to bring in coaches and analysts was all due to Korea's understanding that e-sports requires preparation. All of this is from the brood war days. Ozone beating Blaze was a purely due to their preparation and coaching staff. Infrastructure makes a giant difference.



admittedly it makes sense. is there anything NA can do to gain a similar infrastructure, or at least something that can help them prepare better? i would imagine they can get coaches and analysts and thats something that they could do on their own but none of them won't do it. :\


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

> during all-stars when they were talking about dyrus, they made a general statement regarding the state of NA when it came to mechanical ability. at the very least dyrus was aknowledged as a capable top laner. i don't remember which player made the statement though



shy said he was going to double dyrus stats and then said it didn't happen afterwards
shy is still light years ahead of dyrus





> admittedly it makes sense. is there anything NA can do to gain a similar infrastructure, or at least something that can help them prepare better? i would imagine they can get coaches and analysts and thats something that they could do on their own but none of them won't do it. :\



cloud 9 has an analyst
clg picked up a coach/analyst

tsm refuses to get one because regi op


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

4N said:


> admittedly it makes sense. is there anything NA can do to gain a similar infrastructure, or at least something that can help them prepare better? i would imagine they can get coaches and analysts and thats something that they could do on their own but none of them won't do it. :\



Many of them are.  

Honestly, I don't think down to the wire theory crafting is fun.  I'd like some random variables outside of simple human error.  Turning LoL into a game of chess would be damn awful.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

Typical C9 game. Strong early game snowball champions. Take Nasus and put him into a lane and shove. Take early objectives.


They need to make the lead substantial enough (5k or several towers) so that Trist and Karthus don't shit on everyone later on. I like the Tristana pick though. Counters Kennen.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

They don't have enough to lock up and kill Kass quickly.  Curse is too tankie.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

> They don't have enough to lock up and kill Kass quickly. Curse is too tankie.



Assuming Kass doesn't snowball and they go for group fights. They are just going to go for objectives and towers. If Kass snowballs, Trist is screwed. He picked Trist to counter Kennen but he can't knock out Kassadin.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

C9 better get a substantial lead or hope that Hai can assassinate Trist by the time late game comes. Trist+Karthus with all that CC is not good past 30 minutes.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

αce said:


> shy said he was going to double dyrus stats and then said it didn't happen afterwards
> shy is still light years ahead of dyrus
> 
> 
> ...



what about curse, coast and vulcan? im pretty sure dig doesn't have one.

the thing i don't understand is that even if we don't have the type of environment the koreans have, coaches and analyst can't be hard to come by. c9 has and its been working for them. hopefully clg can learn from monte so it shows.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

Yup that's GG.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

The lead is too substantial now.
Can TSM/CLG come sooner.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

Hai is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

Curse has an analyst.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

Even Mata says Dade is inferior to Faker
/obligatory faker wank



> “SK Telecom T1 has good individual skills. In other words, they are full of “solo-que superstars”. I too was an amateur player heavily involved in the world of solo-que, so it was easy for me to get into their minds. It also helps that I blend into my team colours better. All of our lanes are stronger than theirs. It is true for the bottom lane, and well, maybe not the mid-lane (laughs). The mid-lane is evenly matched, but the other lanes work in our favour.”


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

αce said:


> C9 better get a substantial lead or hope that Hai can assassinate Trist by the time late game comes. Trist+Karthus with all that CC is not good past 30 minutes.



I got into the game right when C9 played. And then when I got out, it was over.... -_- ...

Goddamn it. I have to watch a vod of it now. 

Anyways, finished playing on your account. Had a troll in one of the games, I had to play support Wukong and that didn't work out :c


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

just some random quotes from mata
the second in line to the divine throne of supports



> “Thresh and Nami are the best as of now, while Sona is still a good pick. However, with the advancement of micromanagement, it is becoming harder and harder to aim your Crescendos just right. Sona’s ultimate is the hardest master. Other champions have other skills to fall back on, but your ultimate is all you have as Sona, you’re basically screwed if you miss.
> 
> Fiddlesticks ranks just below that. If I’m in a generous mood, perhaps it could be rated as being in tier 1.5. However it is going out of fashion. Zyra is probably somewhere between tier 2.5 and tier 3. It is becoming harder and harder to get your Grasping Roots on target with all these assassins becoming popular.”





> Then who is? We proceeded to question him on his thoughts on who are currently the best players for each of position.
> 
> “Well, to start off with. For the top position, it would be Flame from CJ Entus Blaze, and Expession from Najin Black Sword. However, they have different play-styles. Helios tends to focus heavily on the top lane. It’s probably because it is to prevent Flame from being caught out by the enemy jungler. In comparison, Expession is often left alone to fend for himself. He’s the kind of player who does fine on his own.





> As for junglers, I guess DanDy improved a lot (laughs). To be honest, it’s not that he improved a lot, but more of his performance in televised games becoming more and more comparable to his performances during practice. Lately, I’ve noticed how good Watch is. It’s surprising how good he is in solo-que.
> 
> *There’s no question that Ambition still reigns supreme as the ultimate mid-laner*. Faker’s good, but there’s still flaws in his game. I think could make him so good if I joined his team (laughs). If I helped him iron out his rough spots, he’ll become even better.
> 
> As far AD carries, PraY and imp are doing the best right now. SK Telecom T1’s Piglet has caught my eye recently, and if he were to be partnered with me, he could become even better (laughs).



my ambition fanboy screams in joy














interesting opinion about madlife, considering what we just talked about



> Support players are pretty much all the same. Cain, Mafa, MaTa, Lustboy, and MadLife are all around the same level.
> 
> When laning against opposing bottom lanes, MaTa was most taken aback by the strength of Najin Black Sword’s bottom lane. He was so impressed by Cain’s Sona, that he carefully checked over every single detail of Cain’s runes and masteries in order to comprehend just how he managed to do so much damage after the games were finished.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I got into the game right when C9 played. And then when I got out, it was over.... -_- ...
> 
> Goddamn it. I have to watch a vod of it now.
> 
> Anyways, finished playing on your account. Had a troll in one of the games, I had to play support Wukong and that didn't work out :c



i played a support rumble to an adc wukong once

now that game was a whole lot of fun


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

fuck this game. Client just crashed and not letting me get back in right after some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) said kha is a bad mid laner.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

4N said:


> what about curse, coast and vulcan? im pretty sure dig doesn't have one.
> 
> the thing i don't understand is that even if we don't have the type of environment the koreans have, coaches and analyst can't be hard to come by. c9 has and its been working for them. hopefully clg can learn from monte so it shows.



Dig has an analyst.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Wildturtle rushes IE again.

God fucking damnit.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 2, 2013)

What's bad about rushing IE?


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey Dig. Take the tower and leave.



> What's bad about rushing IE?



Graves scales too well off of AD. It's a gigantic power boost if you buy BT and stack it. Not to mention that Graves range and skill range requires him to get into the fray and life steal helps him sustain properly.

I highly disagree with I.E. And so does doublelift


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol

Oddone leaves WT to die, he kills 2 people and when Zac is about to kill him, Oddone is like OH I SHOULD HELP HIM-
DERP HE DIED
NO ONE SAW THAT



αce said:


> Graves scales too well off of AD. It's a gigantic power boost if you buy BT and stack it. Not to mention that Graves range and skill range requires him to get into the fray and life steal helps him sustain properly.
> 
> I highly disagree with I.E. And so does doublelift



So would double BT be fine? I saw that on MF in OGN, albeit it was quite a while ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

yo palz

<1h30 before the inhouse

if u havent added me remember to

cynical strike


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

Can I play? *yavvn*


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

STOP. FORCING. BARONS.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

> So would double BT be fine? I saw that on MF in OGN, albeit it was quite a while ago.



If you're far enough ahead, why not? I went 4 bt's on graves once and solo'd baron.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Lol
> 
> Oddone leaves WT to die, he kills 2 people and when Zac is about to kill him, Oddone is like OH I SHOULD HELP HIM-
> DERP HE DIED
> ...



No, you still want IE.

Just not as a first item.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Woooooooow, Dignitas so fucking bad


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

Dignitas is terrible. Worse than CLG. What the fuck are they doing? Who throws a lead this large? They keep going for kills instead of objectives. 


QQ.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

yes remmy u can even play

since its inhouse ill even let kyle play


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

worse than CLG? Isn't CLg top 3?


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

lol^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

they dropped in rankings?


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

> worse than CLG? Isn't CLg top 3?



CLG could be rank 1 and they would still be terrible because it's CLG


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Need Hady to give me Otakuninja info, fuck.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

αce said:


> CLG could be rank 1 and they would still be terrible because it's CLG



When I signed onto my account, my icon was CLG instead of C9. Lol did you change it.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Is Wildturtle really making Randuins vs Zac Diana?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Is Wildturtle really making Randuins vs Zac Diana?



Yes.

But he's actually doing well though.

Edit: Annnnnd they threw it.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

> When I signed onto my account, my icon was CLG instead of C9. Lol did you change it.





maybe


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

if we inhouse
allow me to support
the swedish kid


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> yes remmy u can even play
> 
> since its inhouse ill even let kyle play



fck you

i would  play regardless.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

Game of throws. Painful game.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 2, 2013)

i swear it seems like every na and eu game is lost by throws instead of won by playing good


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

> While his main ID ranks second in the Korean Challenger League as of now, his smurf ID was made in tribute to the Chelsea football player Juan Mata, and also resides among the top in the Challenger League. MaTa mentioned that he was heavily influenced by Locodoco, who gamed with MaTa a lot before he joined MVP Ozone.




Mata's fav player is Mata from Chelsea. Kept saying the name sounded familiar I would never think Koreans follow up on Barclays Premier League. i wanna send him roses.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmph, having no runes or masteries sucks, but ill try my best. Will be there in about 40 minutes.


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i swear it seems like every na and eu game is lost by throws instead of won by playing good



EU not so much. NA, it's like its thing.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Hmph, having no runes or masteries sucks, but ill try my best. Will be there in about 40 minutes.



You can use my account. I might have to bounce because I'm going to go watch a movie with someone. It depends if she's too tired to not want to go out. 

I asked her out for tonight and I totally forgot about the in-house -_-


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

im sure theres plenty of room it may not be able to fill 10 so whoever is on come play i guarantee funssssss


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You can use my account. I might have to bounce because I'm going to go watch a movie with someone. It depends if she's too tired to not want to go out.
> 
> I asked her out for tonight and I totally forgot about the in-house -_-



What the fuck, Terry you piece of shit.

WAD going away is more important than some hoe.

Bros before hoes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> What the fuck, Terry you piece of shit.
> 
> WAD going away is more important than some hoe.
> 
> Bros before hoes.



Choosing between vagina and dicks sounds hard.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Dicks are better.


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2013)

i'd try and play in the inhouse but I'm insanely tired, I'm going to bed and watch lcs vods tomorrow or later or w/e



and my na account is also like level 5 or sumting




btw lol curse copying c9 hard


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Choosing between vagina and *dicks* sounds *hard*.



dis terry gai


----------



## Chausie (Aug 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dicks are better.



I concur with this statement


----------



## Cronos (Aug 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> EU not so much. NA, it's like its thing.



true, but still plenty


----------



## Cronos (Aug 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I concur with this statement



woah woah woah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

vampire-sama u gonna come play


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I concur with this statement


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

In chausies defense. It's her profession.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 2, 2013)

so rude, so rude!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> In chausies defense. It's her profession.



How is it that i've repped everyone here like months ago and still can't rep them

Why must i spread first
the love


----------



## Maerala (Aug 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I concur with this statement



And I can testify to its validity.


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

Not my fault. Even your sig is sexual.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

Eat shit, Vae.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 2, 2013)

Just saw a Trynd crit a Yi through his meditate and kill him.  I'm done yo lmao.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

Hahahahahaa


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Just saw a Trynd crit a Yi through his meditate and kill him.  I'm done yo lmao.



That makes sense though. Nothing impressive. Impressive is when I was lifestealing a tryndamere who was ulting (and full build) and killed him.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That makes sense though. Nothing impressive. Impressive is when I was lifestealing a tryndamere who was ulting (and full build) and killed him.



It doesn't have to be impressive to be hilarious.  Which it was.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

anyone for inhouse htats not already in?

cosmic?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't today.  Queue'ing up with some others later.  Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 2, 2013)

i do like this new aegis/locket change

gives me a chance to try out buying other things in a game


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

In house was fun as fuck, gotta do this again.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

sucks we only played one. lol I was so bad @ the baron, cost us the game.


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

Typical Remchu score.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 2, 2013)

shit happens remchu, can only learn from your mistakes.

it's a fun idea, i think. i mean, we could also try out things like aram and shit, too, if we ever do this again


----------



## Santí (Aug 2, 2013)

I woulda played, but This laptop is already bad on top of Dominican Ping is too OP.

We shoulda did this earlier, like two weeks ago


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys were playing against each other?  If I'd known that, I would have joined lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

i only spammed it in the LoL thread for the last 48 hours but sure

last post for tonight

im gonna make some posts for tomorrow to get some words out to peeps


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Wesley you fool.

Anyway, RemChu, for future reference, you want to consume smite when you can chain them together, makes it close to impossible to smite steal.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

ya the consume was on cool down ;o

so i smited at the end and guess i got out smited or some shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

It was on CD because you used it around 3k for no reason.


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll join the next one.

When is the next one?


----------



## Shozan (Aug 2, 2013)

i just owned... destroyed a Master Yi in top lane with Jax. Felt sooooo good! 

Jungler let me took the exp from Golems and i hit level 3 first... BOOM. I stayed in line after the first blood, he came after me cause i was like 70% on my health bar and BOOM. That was it for him and for Top lane.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys would have lost that anyways. Nasus ulted for Baron and you were low from 3-manning it. We had everyone, so I just flashed in and e'd everyone while Jarvan flag tossed and took it. Even if you had Baron you would have died.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 2, 2013)

Before i go to bed, i have the replay so if anyone is interested let me know

pce out now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2013)

also regarding my shortness lately 

for all the ways i have dismayed, aggrieved, or failed you...i swear i will atone


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Before i go to bed, i have the replay so if anyone is interested let me know
> 
> pce out now



I heard you said you would've beat Adrian if you weren't lagging.

May I remind you that me, Chausie and Hady also had 190 ping?


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2013)

αce said:


> You guys would have lost that anyways. Nasus ulted for Baron and you were low from 3-manning it. We had everyone, so I just flashed in and e'd everyone while Jarvan flag tossed and took it. Even if you had Baron you would have died.


Wasn't my call to do it.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

new sejuani skin is so sex


----------



## Chausie (Aug 2, 2013)

ye i kinda wanna buy sejuani so i can buy that skin

even though i don't think she'd be a great support and i don't tend to play anywhere else

also i fucking love barrier soraka

barrier on supports is awesome


----------



## Chausie (Aug 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> also regarding my shortness lately
> 
> for all the ways i have dismayed, aggrieved, or failed you...i swear i will atone



we still love you dude, we're just happy you're gonna try get your life sorted out


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ye i kinda wanna buy sejuani so i can buy that skin
> 
> even though i don't think she'd be a great support and i don't tend to play anywhere else
> 
> ...



get it. skin is so sexy.



Chausie said:


> we still love you dude, we're just happy you're gonna try get your life sorted out



^
come back a straight man. be sure to go to niagara falls.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

I played against a sejuani with that skin yesterday and I was like "where the fuck are those sounds coming from?"


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

dude, its been a while since a skin been worth its price.

well actually, udyr skin is sex but thats an ultimate skin.

for just a 'normal' skin, its pretty legit.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah Bear Calvary Sej is the business. 

Also, could someone explain AP Trynd to me?  I'm kind of confused as to how that works.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 2, 2013)

It doesn't anymore after the nerfs


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

Bit of an understatement imo.


----------



## OS (Aug 2, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah Bear Calvary Sej is the business.
> 
> Also, could someone explain AP Trynd to me?  I'm kind of confused as to how that works.



Once upon a time some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) found AP trynd. It was a being scarier than AP because he wouldn't die.Ever. The end.

Oh yeah, I just beat the shit out of fiora with Riven.Battle Bunny Riven op.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 2, 2013)

just watch qtpie doing some neat kiting against tsm.

patoy seems so damn expression despite winning. dat poker face too pro.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Bit of an understatement imo.



at least he realises it, unlike most people. that's the main thing. can't berate him for that!

and as it says in the chat, he's learning, it's only a normal


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2013)

He wasn't learning tryndamere.

I asked him and he said no he knows how to play tryndamere.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 3, 2013)

Not everyday I win a 4v5 in ranked haha. All credit to Shaco and Udyr for split pushing like monsters.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2013)

bought bear cavalry sejuani.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKc4PQ2_NjY[/youtube]

Doublelift will always put kids in the dumpster.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think my dream team for NA would be:
Top: Balls
Mid: Link
Jungle: Meteos
Support: Xpecial
AD Carry: Doublegod


----------



## Guiness (Aug 3, 2013)

why link over mancloud?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Once upon a time some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) found AP trynd. It was a being scarier than AP because he wouldn't die.Ever. The end.


Looooooooooool, okay then.



Original Sin said:


> bought bear cavalry sejuani.



Good.
Now bask in her fiery Russian glory.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2013)

Do you guys think that Riot should make sub-leagues so to speak to LCS etc?

Like, if you get relegated from LCS you go to another league below LCS instead of losing your job as a professional league player.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2013)

4N said:


> why link over mancloud?



Link fanboy.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Do you guys think that Riot should make sub-leagues so to speak to LCS etc?
> 
> Like, if you get relegated from LCS you go to another league below LCS instead of losing your job as a professional league player.


They kind of already do. When they say lose jobs they mean that their sponsors wouldn't want them because they are bad. But there are amateur tourney's all the time and you can make money streaming. Shushei from Dragonborns still streams and i think he gets paid by twitch. Depends if they think you are worth it. Someone of his calibur usually is.


CosmicCastaway said:


> Looooooooooool, okay then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's sad that Diamonprox will most likely never play her.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's sad that Diamonprox will most likely never play her.


Yeah it is.  But from what I've seen he prefers to just kind of carve his own path in the jungle rather than reinforce everyone's knowledge of already strong junglers.  Shame because all that CC Sej has is such a killer late game.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> bought bear cavalry sejuani.


EXPLOSIONS


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> I heard you said you would've beat Adrian if you weren't lagging.
> 
> May I remind you that me, Chausie and Hady also had 190 ping?



I think you are confused

I wasn't in any way losing lane. Adrian was just pushing the wave and not really harassing me, so i basically got free farm. HOWEVER, because of the ping (and the fact that i am not used to it), i missed a lot of farm.
That's what i told him, that if i didn't have such lag i would've had much more CS than what i had, because it was essentially free farm.

Once i had my Kindlegem + Glacial, i could've easily 100-0 if i wanted to. I just always prefer farming. He tried to harass me a bit and it didn't work, i was healing most of it very easily. When he played a bit more aggressive i just brought him to 40 pct HP (and he couldn't bring me down to more than 80 pct), so as to teach him a lesson to just leave me alone, which he did LOL.

In no way was i losing the lane despite all the ganks from 4n. The fact that i was outcsing him is a huge victory for a Nasus anyway. Next time tell him not to pick Fiora against Nasus.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 3, 2013)

lol. Even if you could kill me, you didn't. Meanwhile I successfully gank mid, solo Dragon for my team, and actually participate in teamfights instead of Teleporting in when everyone is already dead.

pls


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

I didn't cause wasting time on you is irrelevant when there is a whole creep wave that you are just letting me farm

Don't be so fucking butthurt man. I am not trying to downgrade your play and embarrass you. I am not trying to humiliate you infront of anyone. I am trying to fucking teach you a thing or two. 

You don't push the wave for Nasus to just farm under his turret. You did a good job on freezing the lane yourself those 2 times, but you have to coordinate with your jungler so that when i come and push the lane, he can be there to abuse that.
You don't play Fiora with the mindset of "my point wasn't fighting you in the first place", when Nasus is 100x stronger and more useful late game. 

I've been told that Fiora is the only champ you can play top. Dude, if you know you can't beat me or anyone else, just pick Malphite/Cho Gath. They are one of the easiest laners and you at least have some teamfighting Utility.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 3, 2013)

plz do not turn

our in-house games

into an argument.

we enjoyed the games, regardless of whether or not we lost or won. lets keep that in mind.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 3, 2013)

When at the end of what is supposed to be a friendly game the first thing you say is that you could've won if you hadn't been lagging/could've killed me whenever you wanted, you really have no place to call anyone butthurt.



Gogeta said:


> You don't play Fiora with the mindset of "my point wasn't fighting you in the first place", when Nasus is 100x stronger and more useful late game.



Except you weren't.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

I am not making this an argument, i am legit trying to help out the dude.

I fully realize he doesn't main top lane, i am just giving him advice. Just cause i am not kissing his ass or i am using extensively the word "fuck" doesn't mean i am mad or even agitated at all.

There is a difference between saying "Are you sure you did everything you could?" and "Are you fucking sure you did everything you could?".



Maerala said:


> When at the end of what is supposed to be a friendly game the first thing you say is that you could've won if you hadn't been lagging/could've killed me whenever you wanted, you really have no place to call anyone butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Except you weren't.



I don't know what you are talking about. My throw at the end was all me, and it's completely my fault i threw it there. My positioning has nothing to do with lag. 

The only thing i did say is that i would've had way more CS than i had if i didn't have any lag. I don't remember ever saying i would've won the game for sure if i didn't have lag. Just that i would've had much more CS. Would that grant victory? Not necessarily.

EDIT : I fully realize this is a friendly game. I realize this isn't OGN finals or w/e. I am not mad at my team for losing, nor at my enemy for winning. I am just trying to point out the mistakes Adrian did. If he doesn't see them as legit or simply dislikes any advice, he can tell me and i won't say a thing about his play at all anymore.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 3, 2013)

why does lol replay never seem to want to replay the games i want to see, and only the ones i couldn't give a shit about


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

When i tried to play my replay while previously i had to wait a second or two now i had to wait like 15 seconds. So if nothing appears, just be a bit patient.

If that fails just right click on your replay, click repair and just click enter without changing the written value. Has fixed a few replays for me.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 3, 2013)

i need to create a compilation video of why barrier on supports is great


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Then you are on your own

No but seriously you are going to need Fraps, and a lot of space on your HDD, not to mention that if you add video comentary/text you'll also need an editing program.

And at the end, you'll need a lot of bandwidth and patience (for the video to upload to YT)

But i have heard Bandicam is also an efficient recording program, and that the size of the files are much lower themselves too, but i am not too sure since i haven't used it myself. Check both of them out.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 3, 2013)

im not actually gonna do one, it's neither that interesting nor important, just expressing my liking of taking barrier on supports now

though i still sometimes think i have heal or exhaust and press it by accident


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

What i was talking about a while back



Only BotRK is even more effective than BT/Rabadons.

Also, that's why Omen/Sunfire are bought so often compared to FH/Warmog


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd beat your all yo asses.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok, so instead of Rengar I wanna buy runes. What are some runes to buy and how many? And I mean typical runes.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 3, 2013)

What do you have already?  And what champs do you normally play?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Most basic runes are AD marks/Quints with Armor Seals and Flat/LVL Mr glyphs
For AP it's Flat AP quints, Mpen reds.

If you want to go "deeper" you could get AP/LVL glyphs and Hybrid marks. For someone like Kog i like using Mana Regen/5/lvl seals but that's just my own preferrence, it's usually much better to get Armor even if you are up against an AP lane.

for AD's more "advanced" runes could be ArPen marks, maybe even Quints. Lifesteal Quints or maybe MS quints are also very good (I prefer to run Armor Quints on those like Rammus/Poppy, but such cases are really rare).


There are some more niche cases but these are general. Oh, almost forgot. AS reds for most junglers.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 3, 2013)

I really like MS quints.  Very universal.  Maybe I should get hybrid pen marks next though...but they're so expensive smh.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'd beat your all yo asses.



Sure you would


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

fgt Hady playing tournament.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2013)

I mainly apc.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i need to create a compilation video of why barrier on supports is great



Only support I run barrier on is Leona, and that's because she literally has stuns for days.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 3, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Only support I run barrier on is Leona, and that's because she literally has stuns for days.



i like it because people don't expect it, and that surprise can turn in your favour


----------



## Chausie (Aug 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> fgt Hady playing tournament.



fuck that, eg are playing!


----------



## Chausie (Aug 3, 2013)

guess what guys?

today is a good day


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 3, 2013)

Surprise factors and troll teams are only really effective in norms, and even then not always.  I'd only take barrier if...75% of your kit is stuns/cc.  Like Leona, maybe Thresh too.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 3, 2013)

Kerp on Karma top this game


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2013)

128 Team Tournament and we're in the Top 8. (Quarter Finals)

Watch if you're interested.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Who is Darth tho


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Ramzi something.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Ramzi1111

What a horrible name


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Pretty sure he got the acc from a friend.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Heard he mains top lane though. Strange that he'd go jungle.

Well, the best of luck to him.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Hady this game is sad.


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2013)

yeah that game was trash 

oh well gg, top 8 at least out of 128 teams is pretty impressive.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

What was the prize for 1st to 3rd?


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2013)

razer naga mouse + 50 euros Rp + Triumphant Ryze skin for 1st place for every member. 

less amounts of rp for 2+3rd place.


----------



## αce (Aug 3, 2013)

Doublelift accurately saying that c9 is just korean meta months ago and that koreans already developed counters to it. He also said he tried 2v1 in the new patch and that it's completely useless because you get nothing out of it and you would have to do something crazy to take an early tower

r.i.p. 2v1 meta


----------



## αce (Aug 3, 2013)

Funny thing is, they are trying to nerf 2v1 meta that is prevalent in EU and NA, but in LPL and OGN they already resigned themselves to the fact that strategies have been made to counter 2v1 meta, which is why you saw Mata and Imp 2v2 Cpt Jack and Lustboy in the finals last year.

This isn't a nerf to Koreans. This is a nerf to NA and EU. Especially c9 and their stupid "take nasus and shove a lane" crap. Koreans just got buffed since you now have to outlane them with pure skill. Good luck.

/obligatorykoreanwank


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

αce said:


> Doublelift accurately saying that c9 is just korean meta months ago and that koreans already developed counters to it. He also said he tried 2v1 in the new patch and that it's completely useless because you get nothing out of it and you would have to do something crazy to take an early tower
> 
> r.i.p. 2v1 meta



they didn't nerf the dragon control or baron control since c9 has a better handle on that than any other na teams atm. Exception is maybe vulcun. And Koreans were already overpowered Dafaq. Everyone knew that  

Riot shoulda done this when Koreans actually ran it. The only reason they do it now is because only c9 ran it and no one in na can counter it like the Koreans do :|

Koreans > Na. But c9 > na. Cause na teams disappoint me through their throws and mistakes.


----------



## αce (Aug 3, 2013)

> they didn't nerf the dragon control or baron control since c9 has a better handle on that than any other na teams atm. Exception is maybe vulcun. And Koreans were already overpowered Dafaq. Everyone knew that



c9 naturally transitioned to dragon if 2 people were top or if they took a tower
taking dragon after you haven't taken a tower is much harder

but yeah they have better dragon/tower control than anyone



> Riot shoulda done this when Koreans actually ran it. The only reason they do it now is because only c9 ran it and no one in na can counter it like the Koreans do :|



riot apparently isn't paying attention to korea or they would have nerfed elise, jayce and tf a year ago


----------



## αce (Aug 3, 2013)

Tower buffs are a big "fuck you" to Nasus in general


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Not to my top lane Nasus

I don't give a darn about turrets.

Although why did they make the armor decrease over a few minutes? Why not make turrets in general stronger?


----------



## αce (Aug 3, 2013)

Because no one would ever get a turret once champions got enough items to defend. The early buffs are so they don't need items and levels to defend it.


Also, I'd love to see an afk farm Nasus in competitive. The stomp would be hilarious. yolo q op.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

αce said:


> Because no one would ever get a turret once champions got enough items to defend. The early buffs are so they don't need items and levels to defend it.
> 
> 
> Also, I'd love to see an afk farm Nasus in competitive. The stomp would be hilarious. yolo q op.



I would like to see a Wukong one day. But that's not going to happen.

And I mean top lane wukong. Not mid lane like Alex Ich did it. It did work out pretty well for them though.


----------



## αce (Aug 3, 2013)

Nien said recently that he thinks Wukong is really strong. They brought out jungle pantheon once, who knows? It might come. Personally I think monkey is kind of too strong.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

αce said:


> Nien said recently that he thinks Wukong is really strong. They brought out jungle pantheon once, who knows? It might come. Personally I think monkey is kind of too strong.



Well I don't want him to be nerfed >____> ..... 

Monkey is strong but he just has a weak laning phase.


----------



## αce (Aug 3, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRQnbJTUeq0[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 3, 2013)

watching eu lcs im thoroughly convinced that NA is better


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

Who changed my icon to TSM wtf lol.

I have GG, EG, TSM, CRS, C9, and CLG icons. I feel everytime i log into my account someone changes it haha.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

I didn't change it Terry


----------



## Guiness (Aug 3, 2013)

riot plz


----------



## Chausie (Aug 3, 2013)

so i went ahead and bought sejuani and the new skin of hers

i have no idea where or when i would play her, but i am happy i got it

i just really like this skin


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2013)

Nid must be on crack, she throws spears hard as fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Some facebook LoL group, kid in bronze crying about elo hell.

Says ADC's can't 1v1 people like Shen or Renekton.

Sounds to me like he's just bad at the game.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Some facebook LoL group, kid in bronze crying about elo hell.
> 
> Says ADC's can't 1v1 people like Shen or Renekton.
> 
> Sounds to me like he's just bad at the game.



Naah

Bruisers are just really really strong right now


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

A full build ADC can 1v1 basically every bruiser/tank if you play it right.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol, Vayne 1v1s Shen easily.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> A full build ADC can 1v1 basically every bruiser/tank if you play it right.



Very true. Even Nasus, but i'd say if you had like QSS and Cleanse. I don't think you can kill Nasus even if you cleanse his first wither. Then again it also depends on how farmed he is.

I also think Poppy kills everyone just no contest there.

Maybe a 6 item Wukong could burst the ADC down.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2013)

I 1v1'd a hellarimz as quinn once.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Very true. Even Nasus, but i'd say if you had like QSS and Cleanse. I don't think you can kill Nasus even if you cleanse his first wither. Then again it also depends on how farmed he is.
> 
> I also think Poppy kills everyone just no contest there.
> 
> Maybe a 6 item Wukong could burst the ADC down.



I can burst an adc down with just black cleaver alone as wukong. But that's due to their shit positioning and they couldn't escape my dot ultimate combined either the e and q combo.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

The point is to burst the ADC before she could react in any way. Cause if it's possible for say a Vayne to survive your initial damage from the Ult only to condemn you away, she will fuck you up.

Anyway, what am i supposed to do when my Support* goes to "help" mid because "there was action there"?

The bitch left me alone for 4-5 minutes and i got completely zoned. She just randomly left the lane while the enemy froze. 
Then my team 19-25 surrenders :/
What the fuck the 2nd turrets weren't even taken yet.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The point is to burst the ADC before she could react in any way. Cause if it's possible for say a Vayne to survive your initial damage from the Ult only to condemn you away, she will fuck you up.
> 
> Anyway, what am i supposed to do when my ADC goes to "help" mid because "there was action there"?
> 
> ...



Nah the only time Vayne has reacted my initial combo is if she goes into her ult form first and that is probably the best form to get away. (Need oracles or pink ward pls). I've never been fucked by a Vayne before as a Wukong. She might survive if she has barrier but she's pretty much out of the fight and zoned because of me. I've burst adcs before with just Black Cleaver alone. 6 items Wukong is just too strong for anyone. I rarely hit 6 items before the game ends anyways. 

People underestimate how much Wukong can do.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

I've seen some Wukongs go very offensively, with BC > BT > LW, while others have built a mix of ArPen and Defensive items (Omen and Sunfire)

What do you use?


Also i might try to learn Rumble once i grind IP for him


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I've seen some Wukongs go very offensively, with BC > BT > LW, while others have built a mix of ArPen and Defensive items (Omen and Sunfire)
> 
> What do you use?
> 
> ...



BC->Frozen Mallet->LW. Especially if a Wukong is winning. Frozen mallet makes it so much easier to stick onto your opponents. By the time the slow wears off, you can gap close  once again and repeatedly slow them until they die :c

Goal is to have one offensive + one defensive. Then build LW. And then w/e you want. Randuins or BT or GA. To be honest, it doesn't matter on Wukong's build. It's how efficient you are with his combo + his ult in teamfights. As long you zone the adc or protect your adc, and you're doing your job, you should win the fights.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 3, 2013)

And when I'm gone, just carry on, don't mourn
Rejoice every time you hear the sound of my voice
Just know that I'm looking down on you smiling
And I didn't feel a thing, So baby don't feel no pain
Just smile back


----------



## Maerala (Aug 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx74lnjKFW8[/YOUTUBE]

Relevant.

Also Kyle's favorite song.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> And when I'm gone, just carry on, don't mourn
> Rejoice every time you hear the sound of my voice
> Just know that I'm looking down on you smiling
> And I didn't feel a thing, So baby don't feel no pain
> Just smile back



Those Eminem lyrics though.

I won't miss you.

Much.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2013)

He still hasn't left?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh my god

you can't just make people leave like that


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh my god
> 
> you can't just make people leave like that



Oh whoops. I just randomly logged on.

Edit: This means, I'm going to need my account back now lol. After you finish your game, I'm logging on


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> And when I'm gone, just carry on, don't mourn
> Rejoice every time you hear the sound of my voice
> Just know that I'm looking down on you smiling
> And I didn't feel a thing, So baby don't feel no pain
> Just smile back



Come back soon ;~;


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh whoops. I just randomly logged on.
> 
> Edit: This means, I'm going to need my account back now lol. After you finish your game, I'm logging on



No you don't you bitch i was just becoming famous

y u do dis terry it's like 4 am go to bed


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No you don't you bitch i was just becoming famous
> 
> y u do dis terry it's like 4 am go to bed



Wtf lol. Go to bed Gogeta if it's 4 AM. 

It's only 7 pm here.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Why are you even playing on Terry's acc.

Go play on your own.

I told you, Terry, should've given me the acc to play on instead.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

No

i push myself to the edge of my limits and beyond



Vae said:


> Why are you even playing on Terry's acc.
> 
> Go play on your own.
> 
> I told you, Terry, should've given me the acc to play on instead.



Screw you i ain't playing on the lvl 1 account. If Terry or his friend doesn't play on it no reason why i shouldn't be able to play unless he tells me otherwise.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why are you even playing on Terry's acc.
> 
> Go play on your own.
> 
> I told you, Terry, should've given me the acc to play on instead.



You can use it too. Get the info from Ace.

Not now though because I want to use it.

Edit: Wait don't you have otakuninja? lol fu Vae go play on that one.


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Edit: Wait don't you have otakuninja? lol fu Vae go play on that one.



oh yeah thanks for reminding me to change the password on that..


Also, Fastest Dominion game NA



I challenge anyone to break this record.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2013)

But doing so requires someone to willingly play Dominion


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You can use it too. Get the info from Ace.
> 
> Not now though because I want to use it.
> 
> Edit: Wait don't you have otakuninja? lol fu Vae go play on that one.



I meant for the in house, since I never intend to use your acc.

Also, Hady, it's k I have other accs.

Such as Darth Sheik.


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2013)

Changed the pass on my main long ago Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

It's k I got like 3 more level 30s there.


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2013)

then why the fuck are you harassing me for mine you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2013)

i only have like 4 free accounts on NA for people to use man quit bugging me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 4, 2013)

So I'm terrible at Cho and Riven. Those are the two champions I'm going to put on the list as never play again.

I need a new settt


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

How about a set of Cho eating Riven?


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

So what is the deal with this LoL girl named pooksie?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 4, 2013)

[youtube]iKdcu90IzS0[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

That ezreal missed everything.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That ezreal missed everything.



Looked like Madlife side stepping to me.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That ezreal missed everything.





Demonic Shaman said:


> Looked like Madlife side stepping to me.



pretty much this.^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2013)

pffffffffffffft go figure i am on a hotstreak hours before i leave

close to diamond promo series but not quite

anyways

gl hf homeys


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2013)

bye dude


----------



## Guiness (Aug 4, 2013)

farewell wad ;_;

tears roll down my cheek as i silently weep
for the night is young and the chill slowly creeps
through my bones as i watch from the shadows
my friend go away into depths not so shallow

take care mate. c:


----------



## Cronos (Aug 4, 2013)

take care wad


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

Suck a D covered in cocaine when you're there, WAD.


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2013)

i'm growing fond of Hydra on riven

the build path is really nice, don't need to spend a long time without power cuz you need to save up for a BFsword

plus you can start rejuv bead and pots and ward



I still forget the active too much though lol


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

that Riot response


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

[youtube]iKdcu90IzS0[/youtube]

That's InSec on Ezreal.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

''Am I the only one who had a crush on the chick when they were younger?''

Comment on the HANSON - MMMBop video.

It's 3 brothers


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> IT WAS THE ONLY GIF I HAD THAT WAS SLIGHTLY APPROPRIATE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Baelish nod isn't "bye, have a nice time while you're away"

A Baelish nod is "bye, enjoy my knife in your back the next time I see you"


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 4, 2013)

Has reposting a video posted last page lol


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

I didn't read last page.

Fuck you.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 4, 2013)

so lazy vae


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

NIP would be nothing without Bjeregson


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so i went ahead and bought sejuani and the new skin of hers
> 
> i have no idea where or when i would play her, but i am happy i got it
> 
> i just really like this skin



She's strongest in Jungle.  I've seen people take her as support but *shrug*.


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Her supporting is disgusting. As in don't do it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought my friend Bear Cavalry Sej; he really likes it.  It's like his first skin too, I think.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2013)

She works top too in some cases


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

EU shoutcasters. " Xpeke launches the claw of doom (lissandra) and then use the tomb. And now xpeke is out of oom, and Soaz now shoots his cocoon."


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

I hate this fucking game.

THe goddamn retarded ass client crashes to desktop for no reason.

Been trying to reconnect to a game for the last 15 fucking minutes and it crashes to desktop every fucking time.


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> A Baelish nod isn't "bye, have a nice time while you're away"
> 
> A Baelish nod is "bye, enjoy my knife in your back the next time I see you"


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally connected to the game after 20 minutes.

Luckily my team was holding out really well and only lost top and mid outer turrets.

+25 lp, I'll take it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> She works top too in some cases



Ehhhhhhhhhh, I really am never afraid of Sej top.  It's like Vi top; it can work, sure, but is that where she shines?  Not in the slightest.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2013)

Doesn't mean she shines there.

Doesn't mean Nocturne shines top, but he can be played there. 
It's about playstyle and preference


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

Nocturne top is a joke. He's trash and our awesome game last night totally proved that without a doubt imo Riven OP.


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2013)

im online faget


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> Nocturne top is a joke. He's trash and our awesome game last night totally proved that without a doubt imo Riven OP.



TBH he never dived me in teamfights for some reason. He was saving his Ult for when he reached low HP

It's not meditate you know it doesn't give a bonus effect.


He also built BC, trash item for Noc.


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Jesus Christ when Sjokz looks at the camera it's like she's saying she wants the D.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 4, 2013)

someone needs to go meet a woman soon!


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Woman that are pretty like her are not that easy to find in the US. Or in Miami. and they happen to play video games. Oh and in college you hardly have time to meet anyone.


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> *Women* that are *pretty* like her are not that easy to find in the *US*. Or in *Miami*. and they happen to play video games. Oh and in *college *you hardly have time to meet anyone.



THIS IS BY FAR THE MOST INACCURATE STATEMENT I'VE EVER SEEN POSTED IN THIS THREAD. 

LRN2LIFE.


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

I go to a college near me so no dorm time.

And I am sure Yuro women> US women.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2013)

The women in my country are beautiful

Then there are the Hyenas in the buses who get free bus rides in Tuesday, Friday and Saturday, who are just wrinkled old hags with Italian mustaches who complain non-stop about the smell they are creating.

When there is a full bus who is silent and then these 2 whores scream about gossips (being 60+, wtf) while . I was like will you cut the shit, people are tired and are trying to calmly get to their home you insensitive ignorant fuckers.

How i got this topic, still not sure.


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2013)

eg pls, stop always losing to sk ;_;


----------



## Chausie (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I go to a college near me so no dorm time.
> 
> And I am sure Yuro women> US women.



they're probably the same

you would just think that something somewhere else is better as you don't experience it often

'grass is greener' and all that

maybe you need to get out more


----------



## Chausie (Aug 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> eg pls, stop always losing to sk ;_;



D:

they went 2-1 this weekend though, so it's all good still!


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

they beat gambit and fnatic, it only makes sense that they lose to SK.


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> D:
> 
> they went 2-1 this weekend though, so it's all good still!



yeah but I was so hoping for a 3-0 week ;_;


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> yeah but I was so hoping for a 3-0 week ;_;



It really should have been a 3-0 week but they underestimated SK AGAIN. 

After beating Fnatic and Gambit, SK really shouldn't have been their one loss. ;_;

Also didi i'm in queue for one game with a friend but after that we'll play k?


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> they're probably the same
> 
> you would just think that something somewhere else is better as you don't experience it often
> 
> ...



I've done my share of leaving the house and hate it. After 19 years you get bored of Miami and what it has to offer.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I've done my share of leaving the house and hate it. After 19 years you get bored of Miami and what it has to offer.



you're only 19, rarely leave the house, and complain about the women?

wtf!


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I've done my share of leaving the house and hate it. After 19 years you get bored of Miami and what it has to offer.



So..

You're a loser?


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you're only 19, rarely leave the house, and complain about the women?
> 
> wtf!


I leave the house. I go to school and work all day every day then come home to rest. On the occasions I go somewhere with my family it's always to the beach or the mall. Places I have been to many times. Last time I had any joy was the zoo.



Darth said:


> So..
> 
> You're a loser?



Ouch.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 4, 2013)

> family



well there's your problem


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I've done my share of leaving the house and hate it. After 19 years you get bored of Miami and what it has to offer.



Sounds like you need to stop whining about women when you don't even go out and socialize with them.

What are you basing your opinions off, high school and college girls?
Wait until you meet actual women and not girls.


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

This has taken a huge turn.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2013)

4N said:


> farewell wad ;_;
> 
> tears roll down my cheek as i silently weep
> for the night is young and the chill slowly creeps
> ...


gaaaaaaaay


----------



## Chausie (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> This has taken a huge turn.



well, you did make a pretty broad and inaccurate statement!


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

It was supposed to be a short conversation on Sjokz


----------



## αce (Aug 4, 2013)

miami = hot girl central


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Worst game of ranked ever just now.
Lee sin fucking solo invades our blue, kills lissandra (I don't even fucking know how), then goes to 1v1 amumu at blue, he then runs from amumu because he's losing but amumu fucking chases him falling into the obvious bait Lee sin was doing of luring him away from me (kennen), and killing him with his Q combo.

Lee sin then proceeds to go into our jungle as he pleases, because Lissandra never follows him and kills amumu in his jungle 3-4 times more.
We had a sivir against Caitlyn, I don't even need to explain how that lane went.

I need a break.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 4, 2013)

okok, i agree, she is pretty!

i do wonder how she deals with the extra attention and comments from LCS watchers though


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> okok, i agree, she is pretty!
> 
> i do wonder how she deals with the extra attention and comments from LCS watchers though



No fuck you we strayed too far


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Woman that are pretty like her are not that easy to find in the US. Or in Miami. and they happen to play video games. *Oh and in college you hardly have time to meet anyone.*


FUCKING STFU

:rofl


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I leave the house. I go to school and work all day every day then come home to rest. On the occasions I go somewhere with my family it's always to the beach or the mall. Places I have been to many times. Last time I had any joy was the zoo.



First World Problems....


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't do nothing all week. I go to college almost every day except these 3 weeks until the fall term starts.

Then I have classes and then right after class is work and then on the weekends i ref soccer. Afternoons I study. I gotta keep that 3.8 GPA.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

αce said:


> miami = hot girl central



You should see Stockholm.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

αce said:


> Seoul = hot girl central


Corrected for accuracy.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Corrected for accuracy.



More like plastic surgery central.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> You should see Stockholm.



maybe in the centre?

when i went, i stayed in jafalla, it seemed most the people were generally the same mix you get in every country in a normal residential area

then you get to the main city part where people may be more attractive, but that's pretty similar to any major city i've visited



Original Sin said:


> No fuck you we strayed too far



i'm sorry dude


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> More like plastic surgery central.



I mean, they're still pretty so...


----------



## Guiness (Aug 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> More like plastic surgery central.



pretty much.^


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Corrected for accuracy.


=flat chested central.


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I don't do nothing all week. I go to college almost every day except these 3 weeks until the fall term starts.
> 
> Then I have classes and then right after class is work and then on the weekends i ref soccer. Afternoons I study. I gotta keep that 3.8 GPA.


Guess you got no time for League then!? 


Jiyeon said:


> I mean, they're still pretty so...



tru dat son.

tru dat. 

Seoul = fuck me i wanna go live there and make my own harem.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2013)

Education is important, So Sin has his priorities straight. 

can't grill him for that.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 4, 2013)

Darth is a troll.


----------



## Santí (Aug 4, 2013)

Nah, no trolling from Darth. Just pure unadulterated scumbagery.


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

it's not that i'm a troll.

it's that the lan center i'm at has really bad internet at times.

And it just so happens that the internet allocated to games died while the internet connection allocated to online web browsing is still functioning.

dont blame me man i wouldn't troll u gaiz liek dat


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 4, 2013)

My comment is referring to him not picking anything in champion select two times in a row.

I had a good time laughing about it though so it's k.


----------



## αce (Aug 4, 2013)

my guide to top lane lulu

frozen mallet, twin shadows, rylais, frozen gauntlet, cd boots, rabadons


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> maybe in the centre?
> 
> when i went, i stayed in jafalla, it seemed most the people were generally the same mix you get in every country in a normal residential area
> 
> ...


It's ok, i left the house and am happier. Cunt.



Darth said:


> Guess you got no time for League then!?
> 
> 
> tru dat son.
> ...


League is on the same computer I do homework on so it ties in. Trust me, I used to be more social but then I changed for the better


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2013)

I think you lack soft CC in that build


----------



## αce (Aug 4, 2013)

actually fuck rabadons
buy randuins


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone wanna play a game?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's ok, i left the house and am happier. Cunt.



heeey, i never told you to leave your house!

i just said that your judgement on women near you mustn't be very accurate as you rarely leave your house!

either way, fresh air is always good \o/


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2013)

Aww man.

I went against a full premade team, i think they were full diamond but i only checked for their bot lane (since i played ADC) and both enemies were Diamond 1.

Man, the ADC was more or less good, he/she tried to avoid trades with me (he/she was Vayne i was Twitch, still managed to outharass him/her), but the fucking Blitzcrank landed every hook. Timed every minion disappearing, just insane accuracy that i have never seen anyone that i have played with or against have. 

I know it should be expected but holy fucking damn.
Also i might join for a game or two on NA. IGN?


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Hakumen1







tenchar


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2013)

invite me tooo plsssss


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

Are you UndeadGothaX?


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

anyone who says miami doesn't have hot women is socially inept or blind.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Miami has very pretty Asian women.


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

They do, but I prefer pretty over hot. There is a difference.

now shut your whore mouth.

we need one more player


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Are you UndeadGothaX?



No, who would have such a name

Like seriously dude just add me and ask :/


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They do, but I prefer pretty over hot. There is a difference.
> 
> now shut your whore mouth.



Anyone who says Miami doesn't have Pretty/Cute/Hot/Attractive women is either socially inept or blind.*


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

either way there are probably better women elsewhere. My tastes is hot asian women before they turn into frogs.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 4, 2013)

First time using a silly avatar.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> First time using a silly avatar.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Asian women (South Koreans specifically) are all the word needs.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

I like our Swedish women.


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> either way there are probably better women elsewhere. My tastes is hot asian women before they turn into frogs.



then either move to Asia or California. 

Your call.


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2013)

give me money faggut.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> I like our Swedish women.


I like the way they cry.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> then either move to Asia or California.
> 
> Your call.


He likes tight butt holes.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2013)

This woman is beneath my taste


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd tap that.

Cammy


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

Also, Original Sin banned, HOW SURPRISING.


----------



## αce (Aug 4, 2013)

south korea has too much plastic surgery and 90% of the females in kpop videos are not attractive


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

They might look attractive in the videos but that's only because they're covered in 5 tons of make up and have the best stylists.
It's like with Hollywood celebs, take away their make up and most of them look average or even butt ugly.


----------



## αce (Aug 4, 2013)

that's what i meant
based vae


----------



## Maerala (Aug 4, 2013)

let's talk about boyz


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

αce said:


> south korea has too much plastic surgery and 90% of the females in kpop videos are not attractive


----------



## Guiness (Aug 4, 2013)

as cheesy as Arrow was, that last episode made my eyes water.

damn it, the feelz ;_;


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'd tap that.
> 
> Cammy


my sempai 

I'd up down shoryuken her any day


----------



## αce (Aug 4, 2013)

so i just got stomped in lane by a plat ww
i feel good now
welp back to right clicking in the bot lane for me


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds like its a good thing I didn't play


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't know why we got a plat ww on our enemy team


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2013)

this is having fun
[YOUTUBE]XEUPbRG3wMo[/YOUTUBE]

not

WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?!?

DONT FEED GUYS


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2013)

God its either the rave music or the turkey bacon but im in agoood mood man

i feel tight


----------



## Sansa (Aug 5, 2013)

Just played with a Korean Bronze duo.

Guy picked Teemo into brand and Kennen was terrible.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 5, 2013)

Any dunkey video would be fun as fuck to recreate


----------



## Sansa (Aug 5, 2013)

The dunkey vid I want to recreate is the special ops one.

That one had me in stitches.


----------



## Darth (Aug 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> give me money faggut.


i would but ur banned.


Vae said:


> Also, Original Sin banned, HOW SURPRISING.


u next hoe


αce said:


> south korea has too much plastic surgery and 90% of the females in kpop videos are not attractive


i disagree.


Maerala said:


> let's talk about boyz


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2013)

ya thought the "NO" was in response to talking about boys.

made me lol so hard


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2013)

Mid Khaz

do u max the w first?


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2013)

> wellanQ joined the room.
> FayazK joined the room.
> SnipeUrKnife joined the room.
> GhandisTacticz joined the room.
> ...




.........................


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 5, 2013)

funniest one is best champion in the game or the darius one


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2013)

There's a few of the WEO WEO series that are also hilarious


iirc birthday fiddle was pretty goddamn funny


----------



## Taha (Aug 5, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Mid Khaz
> 
> do u max the w first?


I would max q fist then e , Evolve e ( cause it's way more fun ) then q .


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 5, 2013)

Polish people who actually just talk non-stop in Polish in chat are the worst. Equally as bad as those with PL in their name. 

They just talked in champ select in Polish and i was supposed to know as Vayne that they were planning to go bot lane Blitz/Darius. 
:/

So i am left to 1v2, i have less EXP, gold and items than the enemy Vayne, yet i beat her 1v1. I told her that she needs to work on her CSing cause for being able to free farm she had stupidly low farm.
So she flames me over and over.

What the fuck is wrong with these people. Only the enemy Irelia stood up for me, that was nice. But if you ever have the displeasure to see Polish people spamming in champ select in their own language, dodge. Just dodge.


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2013)

Taha said:


> I would max q fist then e , Evolve e ( cause it's way more fun ) then q .



always evolve what you max


if you're gonna go e evolution first, then max it also



but yeah Q is sooooooo good to max + evolve first. Insane damage
though in some matchups you simply need the waveclear too bad to not go W first


E always second though for dem resets in teamfights which are gonna be occuring a lot around your level 11 probably


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

Rule number one of giving advice to strangers.

Don't give strangers advice unless they ask for it.


----------



## Taha (Aug 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> always evolve what you max
> 
> 
> if you're gonna go e evolution first, then max it also
> ...


True , but if you're planning to roam early , evolving e will come in handy and maxing it first is kinda stupid . 
After all it's just a personal preference .


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Rule number one of giving advice to strangers.
> 
> Don't give strangers advice unless they ask for it.



Seems kinda silly that they don't accept constructive criticism.

If i was at the gym i would appreciate it if i someone were to help me out if i was doing something wrong. I wouldn't want to get hurt just because of my ego or something.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you new to interacting with humans or something?

This isn't exactly an uncommon thing, the majority of people I've met in my life refuse to believe they need advice or anything similar.
We're prideful beings.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 5, 2013)

I've never been such a person so that when someone legit gives me constructive criticism, i just tell them to fuck off.
Mind you i don't comment on everyone i see because for most people i just couldn't care less.

But as a fellow player i expect some damn sportsmanship.

When i was learning to ride roller skates, i was struggling at the beginning and a couple (i presume) passed by me only to stop and help me out. From there onwards it was really really easy, and i was really grateful to both.

I mean, i wasn't mocking the person for having low CS. The people who helped me out weren't mocking my inability to use the skates. 
Guess that's just me though.


----------



## αce (Aug 5, 2013)

Pubs don't take criticism well. I learned that back in warcraft. Anyways...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufTd0y3yr_0[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 5, 2013)

"Tell your team that they'll lose unless you play mid. They'll let you have it, usually."-Faker 2013


----------



## αce (Aug 5, 2013)

"Blue is always mid's. We give it to jungler at first leash because... we feel bad for them."


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2013)

Ji how did that game end 1/2/0 oooooooo

damn


*dances*


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

I want the ADC version of those summer lessons already


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

Also, Rapidstar on what to do when you get called out for not calling MIA.

Fucking brilliant.


----------



## αce (Aug 5, 2013)

adc is the one next


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

I know, next monday.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 5, 2013)

Just got my Cloud 9 shirt / hoodie. These feel amazingly comfortable.


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2013)

client just closed wtf


----------



## Maerala (Aug 5, 2013)

αce said:


> "Blue is always mid's. We give it to jungler at first leash because... we feel bad for them."



Can we show this to Kyle?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 5, 2013)

the sounds and animations on these videos are fucking hilarious


----------



## αce (Aug 5, 2013)

> Can we show this to Kyle?



That and Faker explains later on that you can't get into "dirty farming" mode until you have the second blue that spawns. If the enemy laner has a blue and you don't, chances are you'll fall behind on cs pretty fast.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 5, 2013)

Into Gold 2 qualifiers

I am forced to jungle and i just pick Malph who i have used like once in ranked and 5 times in total, and i steam roll easy wtf

4-1-12. Managed to snowball our Akali and you know how that goes. 


Like, after i stopped giving a fuck about how PERFECT i'll do, i started to do a whole lot better. INB lose 10 games in a row


----------



## Sansa (Aug 5, 2013)

αce said:


> Pubs don't take criticism well. I learned that back in warcraft. Anyways...
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufTd0y3yr_0[/youtube]



Flame Hyeongnim


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

[youtube]lEjel4GoSlU[/youtube]

I remember watching that attempted upskirt live.

I was facepalming so much


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2013)

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA

I hope they fired that dude. WTF


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

Holy shit, this Kassadin is exactly what is wrong with humanity, he kept spamming insults for like 10 minutes straight.

What a fucking retard.


----------



## Darth (Aug 5, 2013)

vae i spectated your ezreal game the other day.

and the graves game before that. 

man those games were painful to watch.

euw so toxic amirite?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

You mean my 0-7 and 1-8 games?

The Graves game was me laughing around on skype with my friend, the Leona, I had finally convinced him to play LoL with me instead of just Dota 2.

The Ezreal game, no excuses.


----------



## Darth (Aug 5, 2013)

np tho cause udyr op.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

Also, did you seriously remove me from Skype?


----------



## Darth (Aug 5, 2013)

uhm. no.

i'm just not online right now lol


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

''Probably Hady is not in your Contacts - Add to Contacts''


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 5, 2013)

Wtf I guess I accidentally removed you since re-sending the request put you back on friends.


----------



## αce (Aug 5, 2013)

adrian you owe me a set by the way
we bet that korea wouldn't drop a single game at all stars
and they didn't

madara set okay


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 6, 2013)

Our top lane got fb'd by Yi. I tried to help as Jarvan but we got 2 v 1 by Yi. Those crit chances holy shit and thus the snowballing starts.


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

yi more obnoxious than before
riot failed


----------



## Maerala (Aug 6, 2013)

αce said:


> adrian you owe me a set by the way
> we bet that korea wouldn't drop a single game at all stars
> and they didn't
> 
> madara set okay



Are we still on this?

Also you tricked me. This was back before I knew that the Koreans are collectively Jesus.

nopls


----------



## Darth (Aug 6, 2013)

adrian, we'll all call you "bitch" for a month if you dont man up and pay the bet. 
\


----------



## Maerala (Aug 6, 2013)

And nothing would have changed.


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Are we still on this?
> 
> Also you tricked me. This was back before I knew that the Koreans are collectively Jesus.
> 
> nopls



How does you not being adequately knowledgeable in a field in which you're nonetheless willing to make a bet on, equate to him tricking you?

That's just dumb by you


And to not pay it up because of it would be seriously lame
Your bet, your choice, your consequences


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't claim ignorance.

Also, I accidentally called one of my friends Fiora. She shouldn't have the name Fiona fuuuck. I usually just call her Fi but the Fiora came out when I was telling her to run. Why can't she have the name Fiora like people with names like Janna and Lulu.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> How does you not being adequately knowledgeable in a field in which you're nonetheless willing to make a bet on, equate to him tricking you?
> 
> That's just dumb by you
> 
> ...



It's a joke.  Butt out.

And I never said I wouldn't do it, this just happened months ago and Ace never gave me the set he wanted me to wear, so... yeah.


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2013)

>using giogio


massively buttmad confirmed


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2013)

Ever since that shit with Comcast, I've been getting the phantom lag that comcast users got.

Irelia looks like she's on a fucking treadmil, the game says I'm level 1 even though I know I'm level 7, and I can see everyone else in the game moving around normally.

What the fuck is this


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Skipped a tier, Gold 1 :3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Is that how you say it?

Is it tier when you go from lets say Gold 5 to Gold 4?

What about League/Divisions.

How do i still not know this


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2013)

nah you skipped a division

divisions are gold1 and gold 2 for example, league is gold/plat/diamond etc


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2013)

but it doesnt really matter since who cares


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

alright ill have the set by the end of today
it's only for a week
man up


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 6, 2013)

stupid fucking retard keeps telling me to harass an ez/malph lane with my ashe

what the fuck


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2013)

Um, that lane has no sustain so if you harrass them you'll force them back eventually.

And they'll most likely harrass you since its ezreal/malphite, so your support or whoever it is isn't a "stupid retard".


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 6, 2013)

except that 9 times out of 10 they can return the damage i can dish tenfold


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

Who is your support? You can out trade Ezreal.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 6, 2013)

i laned with a fucking tryndamere


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

go ham or go home


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2013)

Tryndamere/Ashe lane 

Not a coincidence


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 6, 2013)

our nami pretty much said fuck it and went ad jungle


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> our nami pretty much said fuck it and went ad jungle



i love this


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

so apparently poohmandu mains fiddle and mordekaiser support
best brazilian korea?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 6, 2013)

αce said:


> so apparently poohmandu mains fiddle and mordekaiser support
> best brazilian korea?



Plz elaborate.


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

poohmandu is piglet's support on skt1 (faker's team) and is known for his fiddle support
it even drew many bans during group stages 



> Your partner-in-lane Lee “PoohMandu” Jung-Hyun’s playing style changed a lot this season. What do you think about the change?
> 
> PoohMandu Hyung supports well with Fiddlestick or Mordekaiser, but he also plays well with normal support champions. He just did not like using them.
> 
> Our coaches told me to play to PoohMandu’s strength and PoohMandu also tried hard to play to my strength. But, we noticed that it was faster to improve by playing to my strength. He doesn’t even play Blitzcrank anymore even when we tell him to (laughs). I say things without thinking to PoohMandu Hyung, but he lets it go because he is such a kind guy. I do feel really sorry though (laughs).


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> It's a joke.  Butt out.
> 
> And I never said I wouldn't do it, this just happened months ago and Ace never gave me the set he wanted me to wear, so... yeah.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

jus kidding


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

Get told Adrian.

Get fucking told.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

So apparently my MMR went up a shit ton with 1 won game, used to be last pick and get +5 LP.

Won 1 with +25, suddenly first pick.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 6, 2013)

can't wait for the game tomorrow


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

OH SHIT IT IS TOMORROW
i thought it was thursday and shit
damn so hyped

blaze pls.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2013)

it's tomorrow?

damn, think im gonna miss it


----------



## Cronos (Aug 6, 2013)

i don't even care who wins anymore, i just want a good game

it's bo3 right ?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

αce said:


> OH SHIT IT IS TOMORROW
> i thought it was thursday and shit
> damn so hyped
> 
> blaze pls.



You gonna be on skype like we planned?


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

> i don't even care who wins anymore, i just want a good game
> 
> it's bo3 right ?



best of 5



> You gonna be on skype like we planned?



probably


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

Probably? You better be.


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

or what ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Cronos (Aug 6, 2013)

bo5 right!

omg this is better than a big movie premiere, i hope i can hold back and not chow down on massive amounts of snacks while watching


----------



## Darth (Aug 6, 2013)

wait whos playing?

and wtf cronos is alive now?

edit: inb4 he was WAD's dupe the whole time.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 6, 2013)

I thought Ogn was on Thursday. What time is it going to be


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

blaze vs kt rolster bullets

6 a.m. here
that means 3 a.m. california time

funny part of watching ogn playoffs is reading pro player tweets about how they have to wake up at 3 am


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2013)

It starts at 11am here, so 11 or 12 for people in europe, if any of you were unsure


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

αce said:


> or what ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



I'll fuck you up son.

On another note.

>Girlfriend is in a bad mood
>Brilliant idea appears
>Invite her to play with trolls and not tell them she's in a bad mood
>Expect people not to troll
>People troll and get mad at them for upsetting girlfriend more.

My friend just now, got all mad at me for harassing his GF in game with the same kind of comments I always do.

What the fuck did he expect from playing with trolls


----------



## Cronos (Aug 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait whos playing?
> 
> and wtf cronos is alive now?
> 
> edit: inb4 he was WAD's dupe the whole time.



yeah i took care of my shit now i'm back for a bit


----------



## Darth (Aug 6, 2013)

wb buddy. may the afk'ers be ever in your favor.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

He took care of his shit
the shit on his list
getting all the crits
last hit his shit


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

So aside from Vayne and Twitch i've thought of a 3rd ADC.

Thought of Trist and Graves, but i am thinking of choosing Graves, because every time i even see Trist this happens :


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'll fuck you up son.
> 
> On another note.
> 
> ...



Lol adding to that i don't think its a good idea to make your gf play league with you. This game can ruin enough friendship for a while, i wouldn't want to know what it can do to a relationship. I mean if its just Bots i guess its fine.

Your friend is a retard.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

He actually met her through LoL, she was messing about with Rekkles, he ended up taking her though, he met her since he's Rekkles best friend since young age.

Hard to avoid playing LoL with her then.

Worst part is she's like Silver 1, he's in Diamond 1 but expects her to play well


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Lol adding to that i don't think its a good idea to make your gf play league with you. This game can ruin enough friendship for a while, i wouldn't want to know what it can do to a relationship. I mean if its just Bots i guess its fine.
> 
> Your friend is a retard.


was on skype with this one chick, her bf was playing with us, he berated her with insults. was too awkward.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2013)

RemChu said:


> was on skype with this one chick, her bf was playing with us, he berated her with insults. was too awkward.



ye i've been in a similar situation playing games with friends who were dating

i mean, it's one thing to berate your gf when it's just you two playing, but when you're playing with other people as well, it's just awkward and not needed


----------



## Dogescartes (Aug 6, 2013)

Come on and slam. This week was glorious for many reasons, so many tears for a melee squishy that dies to 1 CC. 


Riot wants melee carries to be viable?, ok i love splitpushing 


Even created a smurf. People can`t focus


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

[youtube]JyLCedJJ_Yk[/youtube]

Froggen pls


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

''Am I the only one that actually enjoys being support?''

Yes, fellow internet member, you are the ONLY one out of 32 million players who enjoys playing support.


----------



## Dogescartes (Aug 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Am I the only one that actually enjoys being support?''
> 
> Yes, fellow internet member, you are the ONLY one out of 32 million players who enjoys playing support.



In enjoy only Thresh and Blitzcrank.



Because they are rage inducing for the other team


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

The only support I enjoy is Janna.

By the way, haven't seen you around here before, what server do you play on?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2013)

Is the Blaze vs Bullets match a bo3?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

No, everything past group stages is a bo5.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

Also, if it gets to a 5th game, the 5th game is blind pick.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2013)

That's gonna take like what, 5 hours then?

Gives me time to wake up and remember they're playing


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

5 hours assuming it's not a 3-0 like it usually is.


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

> was on skype with this one chick, her bf was playing with us, he berated her with insults. was too awkward.



that happened to me once in public
i told the guy to shut up and then his girlfriend slept with me
then i rode a camel and climbed the great pyramid afterwards while solving a rubiks cube












but yeah that is really damn awkward


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm predicting a 3-2 for Blaze. Blaze has the better blind pick imo since you can't ban out their intended strategies. 
Also, Ambition on TF. Please.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

αce said:


> I'm predicting a 3-2 for Blaze. Blaze has the better blind pick imo since you can't ban out their intended strategies.
> Also, Ambition on TF. Please.



I predict KTB 3-1


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

well fuck you son
even though that's more likely
i believe in the ktb choke


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Guys up for a skype call game?

just had one with my bro bacon and his cousin too much fun

we lost though.....i spent half the game trying to figure out why i couldnt hear them well, turns out the way my headphones was plugged (loosely?) into the jack altered the skype call volume (wtf)


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Han9riasf said:


> I'm not good at *being a man* so I *play *relatively safe champions rather than snowballing melee carry champions.


fixed.

.,....


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Real men get on their knees









and carry


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

we could skype call
no wad tho
lack of rage might be disturbing


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

adrian heres your set


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

WAD went on to become SGU


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

I report Wad and Darth for verbal abuse all the time.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 6, 2013)

so hot amirite gais


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

baby you know it


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh god i need to need to install an image blocker


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

saw these posters at an anime con....

almost bought them


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh god i need to need to install an image blocker



Homophobe.


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2013)

So I am playing lissandra mid and these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bot are saying they can apc better because I got zhonyas and scepter on liss and 2 dorans from earlier and would have had a rabadons. I laughed. And apparently I gotta give MF my kills.

That's an ugly yaoi set btw.

And i got my Railgun manga today in the mail. Today is a good day .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 6, 2013)

4n you suck. I was going to dodge and sleep anyways.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> 4n you suck. I was going to dodge and sleep anyways.



i didn't care for rem's trolling so i dodged as well. prolly gonna go watch some Teen Wolf.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

How is cait support trolling. 
Well gives me time to watch that new tom cruise movie b4 bed.

ggs guys.


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

to be fair 4n trolls me everytime we play so im used to it
but i just didn't want to play that



> prolly gonna go watch some Teen Wolf.



die


----------



## Maerala (Aug 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That's an ugly yaoi set btw.



At least you don't have to wear it.



4N said:


> prolly gonna go watch some Teen Wolf.



stahp teh guei pls


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Teen wolf, isn't that for like girls or something?


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

at first i thought it was obvious that was a b.j.
now im not so sure


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

that tom cruise movie with morgan freeman

ya 

gonna be gud yo


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2013)

αce said:


> at first i thought it was obvious that was a b.j.
> now im not so sure



either way I'm wondering how you found it.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

I hate how we always end games after 1 lost. =[

Ugh once I hit challenger I'll carry you all, don't worry.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a _kind_ of bj.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

the creases look like the back of a knee.

its rim job


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

4N said:


> i didn't care for rem's trolling so i dodged as well. prolly gonna go watch some *Teen Wolf.*



I thought you said you weren't homosexual?

You gonna go watch that Warm bodies or whatever as well? The zombie romance thing?


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

reporting btw.....


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Vae flaming, reported
Mae has bioness level set reported
4n watching shitty tv shows reported


----------



## Guiness (Aug 6, 2013)

αce said:


> to be fair 4n trolls me everytime we play so im used to it
> but i just didn't want to play that
> 
> 
> ...



wat 

no i don't.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Dude remember when you dove akali.

WHAT WERE YOU DOING!?

**


----------



## Guiness (Aug 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> I thought you said you weren't homosexual?
> 
> You gonna go watch that Warm bodies or whatever as well? The zombie romance thing?



its like the teenage version of vampire diaries but wiht the focus on werewolves instead of vampires.

not gay.


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2013)

I didn't want to say anything since it was Gogeta that told me. But watching vampire diaries is just as gay.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

4N said:


> its like the *teenage version of vampire diaries* but wiht the focus on werewolves instead of vampires.
> 
> *not gay*.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 6, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Vae flaming, reported
> Mae has bioness level set reported
> 4n watching shitty tv shows reported



You wanna fight or something, you little shit?

I'll start a war with you if that's what you want.
After I wake up.

Goodnight, cuntbags.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Real men watched buffy the vampire slayer back in the day.

/guilty


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2013)

Btw ace. You send invites at the worst time. I'm always sleeping in the afternoon.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2013)

Real is hitting the shower room with the boys after a gg in LCS.

EDIT:
SERIOUS QUESTION:

K I want to play mid, recommend me top tier mid characters. I want the fun ones.

Also if you can recommend the types of runes I should be after, because I swear I don't have any of the ap stuff yet.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Real is hitting the shower room with the boys after a gg in LCS.
> 
> EDIT:
> SERIOUS QUESTION:
> ...



What do you consider fun?

Also, if I'm not mistaken, Korea Riot Games released a video about Mid laning not too long ago. Perhaps you can check that out and see what the top mid Korean players in LoL choose and why.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Ideally for mid, I want someone fast, bursty, and untouchable.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds like Diana. Or Fizz.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 7, 2013)

hope he doesn't take away his own life. he just needs help. :c


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

assassins then?
ahri, kassadin sound good, but you have to be 6 for any of those conditions to apply


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

xj9 is a dick


----------



## Guiness (Aug 7, 2013)

still he needs help. suicide is never the option.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

5 hours for hype


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

What did he do and shit?


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

check your cp


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

wow he sounds really sad


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

But what has he done?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Ideally for mid, I want someone fast, bursty, and untouchable.



Ahri and Ori are my go to champs for mid and they are both fast, bursty and untouchable in their own right. 

As for fun factor, I'll let you decide

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMC10ACiK5s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpo8GfVMIr8[/YOUTUBE]






Original Sin said:


> But what has he done?


I think xj9 was a streamer who is known to have been banned on multiple occasions for elo boosting. Also kind of a dick I hear.

But suicide is never the answer. Since he posted on his FB means he wants someone to save him and hopefully he has some IRL close friends that can help him out with that and get him a beer.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2013)

So, 4n, when are you finally going to come out?


It's okay, this is a safe environment, we won't judge you. I don't mind and I'm sure others feel the same way.




Plus you could chat with Adrian and Chausie about cock!


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

let's talk about cock didi


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2013)

cronos                       <3


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

did you just call me a dick


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Ace, time to get on skype.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol, even MonteChristo thinks KTB is gonna 3-1.

Suck it, Ace.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

montecristo also said that he'd consider the finals good if ozone won a single game
look what happened


also can't skype
op


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Dude fuck you, you said you'd skype.

Real men don't go back on their promises, you piece of shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

I'M GONNA STOP LENDING YOU MY TWITCH ACCOUNT FOR THIS TREACHERY!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> How is cait support trolling.
> Well gives me time to watch that new tom cruise movie b4 bed.
> 
> ggs guys.



Cait support is legit though

It was a few weeks back but i was playing normals and i had a random stranger just pick Cait support. I was mad at first cause i thought he'd just troll but the guy was actually legit playing. He harassed the enemy Ez constantly while i was just farming safely as Vayne. When time came we just engaged and boom. Split push to infinity. I bought damage and the guy bought some damage but with items like FM.

If you know how to constantly harass from max range as Cait, it's legit.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

can you calm fucking down
people are sleeping in the room next to me
im not obligated to talk to you

chill out


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuck you ^ (use bro), I'm gonna kill you.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

DONT USE A KNIFE THO


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

w.e. if this goes for another 2 hours i'll be on


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll use a god damn spoon.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Twitch is such a rip off, pay for 1080+, can only watch 720 cause of lag.

Everyone was complaining about it in OGN chat 10 minutes ago.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

> CptJack, to also be blunt about him, is like a drunk guy at a frat party. He is never going to be boring, but that a lot of times means something bad is going to happen. Out of every ten games, he might be a mess for eight of them, getting killed in the first five minutes, making bad vision decisions by trying to look into bushes without wards, and walk into team fights that his team shouldn't be taking at that particular second. There have been many occasions where you can look at a Blaze game, look at CptJack in the lane phase, and point out that if he had played even at an average level, that his team would have either won the game or had a much easier time winning than the game than having to make an epic comeback in the late stages of the game.



why am i laughing so hard


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'M GONNA STOP LENDING YOU MY TWITCH ACCOUNT FOR THIS TREACHERY!



I want to borrow your twitch account to watch vods. zzz. 

Also I'm here to watch Blaze vs Bullets but probably going to crash.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

yo gimme your account i wanna 720 too pls


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

You don't like me, or so you said Cronos.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

what's your avatar vae


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

A man with a galaxy as his helmet.

Honestly, no idea.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Who the hell is TeeKays on skype? Randomly got a friend request.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> You don't like me, or so you said Cronos.



why should that matter ?


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

teekay's is terry


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah I just gave you guys an add request then logged off.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Cronos said:


> why should that matter ?



Why would I lend my account to someone I don't know and doesn't like me?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Those Flame targeted bans though.

TF IS OPEN HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

because league fans are bros ? 

i'm trustworthy tho, i've had wad's lol account for ages and it's fine so there's that


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

AMBITION TF 

SHOW ME YOUR POWER RYU, WIN THIS LANE.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

INB4     13-1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Those Flame targeted bans though.
> 
> TF IS OPEN HOLY SHIT.



Annnnnd they got it. KTB must be confident if they decide to give Ambition his TF.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

ambition son
you're about to ruin your record


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

BLAZE WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Annnnnd they got it. KTB must be confident if they decide to give Ambition his TF.



Because last time KTB baited a TF pick, they made MiG Blitz pick TF and Ryu wrecked his face with Ahri.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

if blaze wins this game i will let flame touch me


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

flame or ambition is going to give up first blood
it never fails


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

αce said:


> BLAZE WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING



Since I don't follow OGN as you guys do, ...

Flame on Nidalee? I don't think he's played this yet?

The team comp is pretty odd on Blaze's side.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

That was actually really smart of Ambition to take extra time getting to lane since they would just freeze the lane for like a minute anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Since I don't follow OGN as you guys do, ...
> 
> Flame on Nidalee? I don't think he's played this yet?
> 
> The team comp is pretty odd on Blaze's side.



He played mainly Nidalee in OGN Winter.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> He played mainly Nidalee in OGN Winter.



Well during Spring/Summer. I don't remember when was the last Nidalee nerf actually but I haven't seen much of Nidalee now in the top lane.

Edit: Oh I remember now, the armor/mr nerf with the Nidalee Cougar Form.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

the split potential from a nid/tf is actually pretty high while kog, sona and mummy can hold tower dives while people respond
this team comp isn't as bad as i thought to be honest


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

And Flame gives up FB.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

nidalee is one of flames most played champions


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

from leaguepedia


> In Season 2, he played 3286 games. 706 games with Kennen, 574 games with Irelia, 433 games with Nidalee, and 403 games with Vladimir. He didn't play any other Top lane champions.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

That gank though...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

αce said:


> from leaguepedia



Hmm... I mean if Nidalee is good now in this meta. I don't think I saw it in Spring/Summer lately, I mean I don't think I saw Flame on Irelia spring/summer either. But you were right it is kind of good for split pushing considering KTB has an amazing teamfight.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

TF Passive is still not changed in OGN btw, so that extra gold so juicy.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

My god Muse Sona ult so bad


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, Ryu the Derpface.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

holy shit flame


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

WHAT, WHAT, WHAT.

FLAME WHAT


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

holy shit blaze..


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

that ambition throw


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

This TF build is costing them the game, Ambition getting caught and no Zhonya's


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

14-1 the tf record is broken


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

...................


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Just as expected.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

zhonyas wouldn't have mattered
look how out of position he was
twitch took him to 1/3 before he even noticed


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

it's a sad day when cpt jack does good and the team loses
my hopes have been absolutely demolished
time to cut myself


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

how was ryu not mvp


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

αce said:


> zhonyas wouldn't have mattered
> look how out of position he was
> twitch took him to 1/3 before he even noticed



Would have allowed him to survive until his team came.

QSS didn't help at all.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

they still would have lost that fight as badly as they did
ahri was full health with all spells and twitch was untouched


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

welll.....back to classic blaze
pick late game champions and hope the other team doesn't blow the fuse before they become unkillable


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn. I go very bias for any team that chooses lissandra. She usually makes the game fun.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

which did wonders against mvp ozone


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

InSec on Liss, lets see how this goes.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

That OGN opening.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

lissandra doesn't really beat vlad in lane so i'm expecting another farm lane with junglers coming to help early
since, you know, flame is susceptible to 90% of first blood attempts


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

Nerf Flame.

2 pretty


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

#playswithnodeaths.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

BLEUUUH         .


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

When Phreak does jokes they are so bad they are funny. When these guys make jokes I wanna punch myself.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

i wanna say blaze has a better late game but ktb is so good at ward control/engaging that i have low hopes


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> When Phreak does jokes they are so bad they are funny. When these guys make jokes I wanna punch myself.



Fuck you, Doa and MonteChristo make the best jokes, Phreak is just lame.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

I miss Lustboy already, Muse is way worse.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck you, Doa and MonteChristo make the best jokes, Phreak is just lame.




They sound so akward.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

fun fact: ambition is the reason i started playing vladimir

that flame guy is pretty good too tho


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They sound so akward.



You sound like the kind of person who would think Rivington is a good caster.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

JACK SPARROW


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

also doa and monte have the best jokes
phreak is just terrible


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

It bothers me that Doa pronounces it Vlahd.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol wth was Bullets thinking?


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

LOL IF THEY DIDN'T GET THAT INHIB I WOULD HAVE QUIT


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

I just got rekt by a Plat Vlad.

Wasn't pleasant.

So is this out of 3 or 5?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Cpt Jack survives Baron hitting him with like 30 hp


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

sometimes ktb plays like the best team in the world
sometimes they play like an NA team
let's force baron hurr durr


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I just got rekt by a Plat Vlad.
> 
> Wasn't pleasant.
> 
> So is this out of 3 or 5?



I already responded to Jiyeon like 1 or 2 pages ago that after groups it's bo5.

Fuck, go back and read.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

It's been 2 hours, Ace.

Skype time ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

That ambition art OP.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

y u haff to be mad.

It is _very_ early for cancer.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

if blaze played their classic strat they probably would have won game 1


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

I like how apparently Aatrox is a troll pick in Korea.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I like how apparently Aatrox is a troll pick in Korea.



Because he's honestly a bad champ.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't watch till 9 I hope games are still happening


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because he's honestly a bad champ.



I think his jungling is better for him. I mean we have seen him played well in EU and NA.


Oh and good guy Ambition showing the american love.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

It will be.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

The American tier throws.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 7, 2013)

ill today, couldn't work 

but ogn is still on, so not as bad of a day as i thought it would be!


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

This feels like the NBA playoffs where teams seemingly do bad or throw.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

THAT RYU BAIT THO


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

KTB should've rushed base when Blaze went for Baron.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

what the fuck kt ?


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

That game. And lol there are actually girls crying tears of joy.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 7, 2013)

Why InSec.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

crucial mistakes, they were too far away to manage to backdoor and i won't even mention that insec throw at baron


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuck you KTB, fuck your shitty ass calls, you had 3 fucking chances to just rush base and win but nooooooooooooo.

FUCK THIS TEAM IS GIVING ME CANCER, I HATE BEING THEIR FAN.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

cpt jack sparrow is back


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK, I'M SO MAD RIGHT NOW.

I HATE THIS GAME.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

should we make bets?


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

james are you watching


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

just when i was about to post that i think it'll be a 3-1 flame gets caught


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

BLIND PICK BLIND PICK BLIND PICK BLIND PICK BLIND PICK BLIND PICK


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Blaze getting wrecked.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

21k gold lead at 26min, taking Nexus.

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Treerone (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy shit.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

blaze got vlad, gg


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

wouldn't it have been better to have ambition on kennen to take advantage of hemoplague and a MF?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Playing MF will get you wrecked.

Kennen Karthus would be better than Kennen Vlad.

But Hemoplague + Defile rapes.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

this shit is a good pass time for work.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

FUCK YEAH KTB


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

GG              !


----------



## Treerone (Aug 7, 2013)

GG KTB. **


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Wonder how sad Ace is


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

.......
gonna go cut myself



frost better win ogn now
or ktb wins and hope that najin sword doesn't get first in NLB
or skt1 wins and hope that najin sword doesn't get third


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

all of that is highly unlikely since ozone is still the strongest team
fuck me though

blaze now has to win the 4 team qualifier or they won't go to world's
sigh and a fucking half

well, im out
fuck this


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Najin Sword won't win NLB when Blaze is there.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

fuck.....
yeah fuck this shit
im so mad now


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

i just hope najin doesn't make it to worlds, no offence but i'd rather see frost, blaze, kt, skt, ozone even jin air falcons there instead of them


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

fyi, the chances of blaze making it to world's just went to absolute jack shit
they would have to win 2-3 bo5's in a row because the seeding for the 3rd spot tournament is based on circuit points


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i just hope najin doesn't make it to worlds, no offence but i'd rather see frost, blaze, kt, skt, ozone even jin air falcons there instead of them



Nobody here wants Najin Sword in worlds, they're shit ever since Maknoon left.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

αce said:


> fyi, the chances of blaze making it to world's just went to absolute jack shit
> they would have to win 2-3 bo5's in a row because the seeding for the 3rd spot tournament is based on circuit points



they are not that bad, they just gotta beat jin air, frost, skt or whoever else doesn't make it to the finals/wins


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

najin will definitely make it to worlds if ozone wins ogn again

at what stage of ogn do you not get dropped down to nlb if you lose ? cause if frost gets to the semis they get 200 making it 500 and win nlb they get 100 they could pass najin even if ozone wins ogn


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

if ktb makes it to the finals and loses they are still in a great spot for world's because they would only have to play 1 best of 5 in the 3rd spot qualifier. 


najin sword is probably going to worlds at this point. may as well accept it. 
as is ktb or frost, depending on who goes further in circuit points because playing 1 bo5 isn't as grueling as 2 bo5's.


this is assuming ozone wins again
which is likely


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

> at what stage of ogn do you not get dropped down to nlb if you lose ? cause if frost gets to the semis they get 200 making it 500 and win nlb they get 100 they could pass najin even if ozone wins ogn



you can't play in nlb if you place in top 4 of ogn


----------



## Cronos (Aug 7, 2013)

i wouldn't count out skt



αce said:


> you can't play in nlb if you place in top 4 of ogn



welp, fingers crossed ozone doesn't win


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Cronos said:


> najin will definitely make it to worlds if ozone wins ogn again
> 
> at what stage of ogn do you not get dropped down to nlb if you lose ? cause if frost gets to the semis they get 200 making it 500 and win nlb they get 100 they could pass najin even if ozone wins ogn



If you get to the semi finals you won't go to NLB, since Semi finals means you're top 4 and they all get points in OGN.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2013)

Blaze went down.

I'm sad.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Just as expected.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2013)

Me and Ace will rise to the top of the NA Solo Q to avenge our fallen brothers.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh shit i forgot i got Graves and his Riot Skin from Sajin l0l

I was like oh shit just a bit more till i save up for him
Fucking retard

How is Draven atm? I don't really see him often.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2013)

Aww, KTB won?

I like 'em, but I want to have Blaze at world's





Gogeta said:


> Oh shit i forgot i got Graves and his Riot Skin from Sajin l0l
> 
> I was like oh shit just a bit more till i save up for him
> Fucking retard
> ...



His new passive is shit


----------



## Nim (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm so sad ;_;
I do understand if some people just have a bad game sometimes or just aren't as good as I want them to be. But if someone is like "I don't care I just want to surrender" from the beginning or uses ult on minions to farm (as Leona)... it's so frustrating >-<


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

I like his new passive. A lot more gold received.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah but

Oh you are winning? Lets set you even more ahead!

Oh you are losing? Too bad buddy, you have a useless ability. At least Zilean's passive is useful in 2 stages of the game (mid and early). Draven's passive has the potential to be completely useless.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How is Draven atm? I don't really see him often.


He's alright.  You have to be really good with him in order to make any use of his new passive though.  Snowball hard as hell and just win the game before it gets to late game.  Because his new passive is worthless once the enemy team reaches that point.  Didn't help that he wasn't terribly good in late game to start either.  Kind of sucks because I wanted to start maining him.  Now I'm just going to go back to Vayne.  *shrug*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 7, 2013)

Just played with a shit Draven the other day.  Literally spoonfed him kills with Nautilus and they still lost lane.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't know how you would lose anyway. His Q still dick slaps.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2013)

They fucked over Draven really hard when they shit on his passive like that.

It's almost like he has no passive anymore.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

Of course I fell asleep on the quarterfinals......

Vae let me borrow your twitch so I can watch the vods :/


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got my retainers put in. Can't even close my mouth.

So attractive.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Nnority sorry about last night.

modem just crashed hard. vvas so late i didnt bother fixing it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 7, 2013)

No problem Rem, shit happens.  Everyone was losing lane that game anyway


----------



## Chausie (Aug 7, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Just got my retainers put in. Can't even close my mouth.
> 
> So attractive.



wait what?

retainers?

how old are you?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Of course I fell asleep on the quarterfinals......
> 
> Vae let me borrow your twitch so I can watch the vods :/



WHY SHOULD I?


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

so im still angry as fuck but now that 0.1% of my rage has subsided i can safely say ktb is just the better team
those last 2 games were just stomps

fucking fuck


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Can't even close my mouth.



Cool, easier bj potential.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> wait what?
> 
> retainers?
> 
> how old are you?



I'll be 19 in October. I'm just a baby. 

But I just had my braces taken out last week, gg. This shit hurts. I'm pretty much dying atm.

So Blaze won two games then? I stopped watching when Flame gave up fb in the third(?) game. Flame pls.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Cool, easier bj potential.



I don't know what a bj is. 

#yungcatholicgurl


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I don't know what a bj is.
> 
> #yungcatholicgurl


dude this is like every young girl in my church for real


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, im a priest


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> WHY SHOULD I?



Please? 

Need to have 10 characters.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Yes, im a priest



I'm a priest in the mormon church.

Wanna fight?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 7, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I'll be 19 in October. I'm just a baby.
> 
> But I just had my braces taken out last week, gg. This shit hurts. I'm pretty much dying atm.
> 
> So Blaze won two games then? I stopped watching when Flame gave up fb in the third(?) game. Flame pls.



that's a bit old isn't it?

i've only known people to get them around the start of secondary school! (Around 11 years old)


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

_You're_ old! 

... It is pretty old, actually.

That's why I got the transparent brackets.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm a priest in the mormon church.
> 
> Wanna fight?



Really? Not an altar boy?

Oh are you an Elder? Am I thinking of the right religion? Yeah.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Well shit, 2 Diamond 1 and 1 Diamond 2 in Ranked 3s.

GG I AFK.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 7, 2013)

Maerala said:


> _You're_ old!
> 
> ... It is pretty old, actually.
> 
> That's why I got the transparent brackets.



heey, wasn't an insult 

just didn't realise people got them when older!


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sorry, I'm pretty sure I'm hyped up on painkillers.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm a priest in the mormon church.
> 
> Wanna fight?



Navv u have magical undervvear. I have no magic resist.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2013)

I had 'em from around 15-17 iirc, but it's definitely more common to have them when you're about 12 years old


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Thought dental care vvas a myth in Britian.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVAS IT A MYTH?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

No LCS this week..

Hopefully I can catch the next OGN match.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Thought dental care vvas a myth in Britian.



i honestly don't know where this comes from, we all get free dental care till we're 19, then after that you still get it for free if you fall under set rules


----------



## Chausie (Aug 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> No LCS this week..
> 
> Hopefully I can catch the next OGN match.



wait what?

why not?

where am i going to get my EG fix


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah it's pretty fucking shite


I'm very likely gone almost whole next week

so I can't watch the superweeks


qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> wait what?
> 
> why not?
> 
> where am i going to get my EG fix



What didi said. It's next week.

I don't know how we'll get our EG fix D: Streams maybe. Froggen was streaming earlier.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i honestly don't know where this comes from, we all get free dental care till we're 19, then after that you still get it for free if you fall under set rules


Let me check ur mouth for cavities bcuz ur 2 svv33t


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

i think i made myself gag


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2013)

Why people always talking shit about Brits when it comes to dental care


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Toxic I RemChu

Vae taught me vvell


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Good job my apprentice.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

And then you call Ace a ^ (use bro) and you regret ever learning anything from Vae.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

lets do skype games again....i promise no trolling.

I haven't played all day =[


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Maerala said:


> And then you call Ace a ^ (use bro) and you regret ever learning anything from Vae.



That's only you, and I never taught you, all you did was try to copy me and fail at it.

I call Ace a ^ (use bro) if I want to, he won't do shit.
You call him a ^ (use bro) and it's a shit storm.

Gotta learn how to use the flame


----------



## Guiness (Aug 7, 2013)

i was wondering why vae's avatar looked so familiar.

didnt know you were a fan of adhonis's work.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm easily influenced.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

4N said:


> i was wondering why vae's avatar looked so familiar.
> 
> didnt know you were a fan of adhonis's work.



I had no idea where it was from, just looked the artist up now.

I've seen a lot of these pictures before, I like it.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> I had no idea where it was from, just looked the artist up now.
> 
> I've seen a lot of these pictures before, I like it.



you should follow his work. adhonis/dan luvisi is probably one of the most creative and talented artists of his generation. he is actually reprinting his graphic novel Last Man Standing:Killbook of a Bounty Hunter and its due for re-release this coming winter. I plan on getting a copy. P:


----------



## Chausie (Aug 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's only you, and I never taught you, all you did was try to copy me and fail at it.
> 
> I call Ace a ^ (use bro) if I want to, he won't do shit.
> You call him a ^ (use bro) and it's a shit storm.
> ...



because you do it all the time

if someone else here starts to do it all the time, it will lose meaning coming from them also, and people will stop reacting to it


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone having lag spikes lately? and that yaoi set needs to go.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuck these threads move on so fast.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 7, 2013)

what's more frustrating about this game than people acting like cunts is when the game itself is against you.

started of an aram really well on nidalee, got a quadra in the first 5mins

only for my game to start lagging out, DCing and being impossible to play

checked my internet, and it was fine. was only the game.

no idea why nor how to make it not do that


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2013)

Cait is starting to slowly become more fun.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what's more frustrating about this game than people acting like cunts is when the game itself is against you.
> 
> started of an aram really well on nidalee, got a quadra in the first 5mins
> 
> ...



So I am not alone. Good.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I am not alone. Good.



nope  

anyway, at the end of that game i got back in and it was fine. we lost of course considering how far behind being 4v5 for ages makes you, but still!

queued for another game and got nidalee again, similar start to the last game, so i'm not as annoyed as i was before.

also, anyone else get annoyed by nidalees pharaoh skin?

i mean, it's the nicer of her skins imo, but the fact that the cougar form looks like a siamese cat when the skin has an egyptian theme kinda annoys me


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't want that skin. It looks absolutely atrocious.


French maid though


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

see, i don't like the maid one

i just think it looks bad, it annoys me more than a siamese cat included in something with an egyptian theme


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

OH GOD

ELENA ADMITTED LOVE TO DAMON

TEAM DAMON BABY!!!

AT FCKING LAST. UP IN DIS CRANK

YEAAAAAH DAAAAAAAAMOOOONN!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!

FCK DAT GOOD GUY STEFAN!!


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

what is 4n on about


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

but it'll be short lived anyway cuz its so cliche and damon is stupid anyway. 

i'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

i'm sure you will


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

He's a fan of True Blood.

Ignore his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass, Foreign, nobody cares about that shitty ass show.


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> see, i don't like the maid one
> 
> i just think it looks bad, it annoys me more than a siamese cat included in something with an egyptian theme


the vvitch skin is nice


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what is 4n on about



vampire diaries.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> He's a fan of True Blood.
> 
> Ignore his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass, Foreign, nobody cares about that shitty ass show.



True Blood is good.

But Vampire Diaries is like my guilty pleasure. Shit is so legit.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Now that's even worse.

Fuck my life, you really are a closet homosexual.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

Watching the rebroadcast of the quarterfinals between Blaze vs Bullet.

Sad that I know who won though..

Oh I thought the next OGN match was at 3 AM again but I'm wrong, it's the next day. I'm full of wrong information today...


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> see, i don't like the maid one
> 
> i just think it looks bad, it annoys me more than a siamese cat included in something with an egyptian theme



It must be a girl thing.

I knew a dude that liked Vampire Diaries like 4N. Dude was a queer. I would also expect more anime/manga talk if anything here than 3-D talk.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Now that's even worse.
> 
> Fuck my life, you really are a closet homosexual.



wat

im as straight as they come. 

i just so happen to like another good show. whats wrong with that? :\


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, sure, as straight as they come.

That's why you have gay convos with Adrian constantly 

He tells me all about them.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

Not going to lie, it was a little weird when you said I was a looker 4n. When Adrian said it, I'm like thanks. When you said it I'm thinking LOL kind of weird from you.

We accept you 4N. Yes.


----------



## Darth (Aug 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also, anyone else get annoyed by nidalees pharaoh skin?
> 
> i mean, it's the nicer of her skins imo, but the fact that the cougar form looks like a siamese cat when the skin has an egyptian theme kinda annoys me


As someone who owns 4/6 Nidalee skins and Pharaoh being one of them, nah i'm not really bothered by it because a lot of desert cats in Egypt actually look like that. 

Source: I'm Egyptian. 


4N said:


> True Blood is good.
> 
> But Vampire Diaries is like my guilty pleasure. Shit is so legit.





Demonic Shaman said:


> Watching the rebroadcast of the quarterfinals between Blaze vs Bullet.
> 
> Sad that I know who won though..
> 
> Oh I thought the next OGN match was at 3 AM again but I'm wrong, it's the next day. I'm full of wrong information today...



Which is why I waited before opening the OGN threads on reddit or before visiting NF and watched the VOD's first.

GG Flame sucks and Helios is trash.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> As someone who owns 4/6 Nidalee skins and Pharaoh being one of them, nah i'm not really bothered by it because a lot of desert cats in Egypt actually look like that.
> 
> Source: I'm Egyptian.
> 
> ...



I can't watch the vods unless I subscribe to it. I forgot they do rebroadcasts though, but yeah I should avoid this place + reddit if I want to watch it without finding out who won. 

That last game though, too sad for Blaze with that last game. It's blind pick and they end up picking a late game comp against an aggressive early comp. I think if Cpt Jack hit that one arrow in top lane, it might've changed things but everything was pushing for Bullet so it was hard to turn that around.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 8, 2013)

nah, that arrow wouldn't have helped enough


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> He's a fan of True Blood.
> 
> Ignore his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass, Foreign, nobody cares about that shitty ass show.



i like true blood too, that shits hilarious

not as good now as it used to be, but still a laugh



Darth said:


> As someone who owns 4/6 Nidalee skins and Pharaoh being one of them, nah i'm not really bothered by it because a lot of desert cats in Egypt actually look like that.
> 
> Source: I'm Egyptian.



desert cats look like siameses?


----------



## Darth (Aug 8, 2013)

Not all of them obv, but there are some. Also that type of cat is depicted in a lot of ancient egyptian artwork as well. Go watch The Mummy. There was a cat just like it in the movie


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

they all pale in comparison to the chausie anyway!

when i was working with cats, we found a siamese once. blue point one, hadn't eaten in ages, we thought he was going to die overnight

also a pregnant bengal that had clearly been used as a kitten factory, and a turkish angora with a flea allergy. these cats are worth hundreds, was kinda odd to see them mistreated and abandoned


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

New sale going to be shown today.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 8, 2013)

I can't win anymore.  I don't know what's wrong.  I just can't win anymore.  MMR is probably silver by this point.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not gay. 

so what if I like vampire diaries? its a good show. don't hate.

and don't worry Wesley. you'll be winning again in no time. take a break from ranked.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

i have no idea why i went off on a tangent about cats. sorry guys

other than 'vampires', what is vampire dairies about? it as funny as true blood?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

less comedic than true blood. crude humor isn't a recognizable quality.

think of it like a soup opera, but not a soap opera. suspense, romance and action all into one good package.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

i used to enjoy watching WWE for the soap opera qualities(And the men in their underwear). maybe i can try out this.

does it linger on the romance side?

cause that tends to piss me off when watching things


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2013)

4n


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Aug 8, 2013)

Messing around with Teemo is always fun.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i used to enjoy watching WWE for the soap opera qualities(And the men in their underwear). maybe i can try out this.
> 
> does it linger on the romance side?
> 
> cause that tends to piss me off when watching things



WWE Divas


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i used to enjoy watching WWE for the soap opera qualities(And the men in their underwear). maybe i can try out this.
> 
> does it linger on the romance side?
> 
> cause that tends to piss me off when watching things



yes it does linger on the romance side of things.



Lord Genome said:


> 4n



waat

guys act so tough but i bet u all watch fcking teletubbies before u go to bed every night on the sprout channel. don't be frontin'.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey fuck you mang, Teletubbies is hardcore, you wanna fight or something?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

4N said:


> yes it does linger on the romance side of things.



i'd prob get pissed off with it kinda fast then. guess i'll have to pass!



Vae said:


> WWE Divas



this too, but a lot of them couldn't wrestle for shit when i last watched it, which kinda made me disappointed


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2013)

4N said:


> yes it does linger on the romance side of things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 8, 2013)

4N


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2013)

Why 4n why

WHYYYYYY

Where is Hotshot's video when you need it


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

Nikkuh. Watching teletubbies makes you childish. Not gay.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

i don't get this, you guys trying to insult him by implying he's gay?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

It's only an insult because he gets so offended when he's called homosexual.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

It's offensive to be called of the homosexualities to him.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 8, 2013)

if that's true, then that is just silliness, 4n!

stop being silly


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

In other news. Who here plays Warframe? Just got Steam and this game because my friend wouldn't get off muh cock about it but it looked very cool.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

Idc.

Im proud of being a fan of vampire diaries.

Sck mah dick haters.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

4N said:


> yes it does linger on the romance side of things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4N you're the only person I know that watches these types of shows. 

Also, Idc if you watch it, don't express your love for it in this thread because no one here actually watches them. Go to the TV thread or something lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2013)

4n

please stop

please


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> 4N you're the only person I know that watches these types of shows.
> 
> Also, Idc if you watch it, don't express your love for it in this thread because no one here actually watches them. Go to the TV thread or something lol.



Terry laying down some truth.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

You may break my bones

You may silence me

But you'll never destroymy undying love for vampire diaries.

Damon4ever


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2013)

4N said:


> You may break my bones
> 
> You may silence me
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

4N said:


> You may break my bones
> 
> You may silence me
> 
> ...



I'll come to America and kill you.

I really will.


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

4n please stop.

Even that starts to annoy me


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2013)

With 4n's latest post you just get the same sadistic feeling you get when playing VS. Teemo

When rage is beyond your control...


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 8, 2013)

Tbh if 4N wants to watch Vampire Diaries let him.  Buffy is still better than all this nonsense nowadays anyway so *shrug*


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

But we can save him.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 8, 2013)

It's a TV show.  It's not that serious.

CS at 20 minutes is way more important.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Tbh if 4N wants to watch Vampire Diaries let him.  Buffy is still better than all this nonsense nowadays anyway so *shrug*



I don't care what he watches as long he doesn't talk about it in this thread.


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

Wouldn't it be like when a friend watches and likes MLP?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wouldn't it be like when a friend watches and likes MLP?



Idk, I don't really care what anyone else watches or likes.  I will say, however, that the difference between medicine and poison is in the dose.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 8, 2013)

U guys so srs

Its a good thing I dnt like twilight then


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

I almost want to see the last one to see how overrated it was. But i won't.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 8, 2013)

I think they changed the end of the last book or something.  A big battle is supposed to happen in the book, but then (afaik) everyone just kind of walks away at the end and blah blah blah.  In the movie, the battle might actually take place for reals.  Not sure though.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2013)

Is this happening


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

I know what happens. The females in my family and school would talk about the ending. Basically some cool fight happens but it turns out it was all a dream.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 8, 2013)

Didn't read the book btw.  Just know the general summary.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I know what happens. The females in my family and school would talk about the ending. Basically some cool fight happens but it turns out it was all a dream.



Holy hell that's retarded.  Like if J.K. Rowling just penned at the very end of the seventh book,

"And then Harry Potter finally woke up from the strange dream..."

I would flip a table.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is some league related discussion.

Also Ogn tonight


----------



## Maerala (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol I went to see the last Twilight movie with a guy but he hated it so much we ended up walking out thirty minutes in. 20 bucks well spent. I would've stayed if I had been on my own; the acting was so poor and cringe-inducing that it was actually funny.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Here is some league related discussion.
> 
> Also Ogn tonight



HyrqBot sets fire to my loins, tbh. He's retiring?


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Holy hell that's retarded.  Like if J.K. Rowling just penned at the very end of the seventh book,
> 
> "And then Harry Potter finally woke up from the strange dream..."
> 
> I would flip a table.



Or if an rpg game had all the same bad endings out of the 3 promised ending


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Lol I went to see the last Twilight movie with a guy but he hated it so much we ended up walking out thirty minutes in. 20 bucks well spent. I would've stayed if I had been on my own; the acting was so poor and cringe-inducing that it was actually funny.
> 
> 
> 
> HyrqBot sets fire to my loins, tbh. He's retiring?


You're a woman? That makes giving you a yaoi set not that fun.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 8, 2013)

What gave me away. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



No.  But I am a lady.


----------



## Darth (Aug 8, 2013)

adrian you make me sick.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe if you guys would read that reddit thread you would see Hyrqbot's response about how it was a joke with his fellow frenchies.

He's not retiring, cunts.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 8, 2013)

Hady, you wound me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Maybe if you guys would read that reddit thread you would see Hyrqbot's response about how it was a joke with his fellow frenchies.
> 
> He's not retiring, cunts.



I linked that Reddit thread to talk about Sk situation as well. I do agree they're not doing as hot but what can they do to improve. EG made some changes that improved their play a bit with adding Nrated to their team and switching junglers.


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

What is a real retirement age for gamers?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What is a real retirement age for gamers?



I think the average is 25-26.

Then they usually get another job within the gaming industry, such as commentating, coaching, making gaming gear or games etc due to the contacts they gained as a pro gamer.


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone see the new Rooster Teeth series RWBY?

Is it good?


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2013)

all you peasants better watch madlife tomorrow morning


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Invade enemy red with Hady, get early red on Graves.

Get 2 early kills and then snowball.

Never doubting Hady calls again.


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2013)

Wooo all done for the day, up for skype games?


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Anyone see the new Rooster Teeth series RWBY?
> 
> Is it good?


Eh not really into that stuff, i see some people I know really into it...


----------



## Wesley (Aug 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Anyone see the new Rooster Teeth series RWBY?
> 
> Is it good?



I like it.  I think it has alot of potential.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

That stomp though, Hady too stronk.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, almost Plat promo.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2013)

When does madlifs play tommorow?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello pals/chums/Vae!

I have bamboozled Internet access in rehab.

Arent I awesome?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

God damnit WAD, get the fuck off the internet.


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

Send pictures.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Me getting Plat was supposed to be a surprise for when you get back, now I can't surprise you because of internet access.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2013)

Hardly would be a surprise considering I already believed you belonged there in lieu of your abrasive demeanor, plus months to improve...

@Original Sin - I'll see what I can do. It is my mobile afterall but I am sure I can find a way. The scenery here is spectacular. I'm also going on a hike tomorrow that's supposed to be truly beautiful scenery, so I'll be sure to take some cell phone pics.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2013)

also wad im buying u 10 dolla rp since i took 487
l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

Hady was gonna buy me 2 skins since he owes me.

I mention the ones I want, he says no because he thinks they're bad.

Wat


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

I just realized this is a 1 star thread. You guise suck.


----------



## Roydez (Aug 8, 2013)

Saw a few familiar faces while skimming through this thread.

Anyway, is anyone else Diamond I like my greatness?


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I just realized this is a 1 star thread. You guise suck.



It's 3 stars


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2013)

Sure Ace, just remember to play one game a month or so or get someone trustworthy to do it.

@Roydez - Real?


----------



## Roydez (Aug 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> Sure Ace, just remember to play one game a month or so or get someone trustworthy to do it.
> 
> @Roydez - Real?




Right now I'm working on another account which is Plat 1.

Ez pz.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

EUNE 

That's like Gold on EUW


----------



## Darth (Aug 8, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Saw a few familiar faces while skimming through this thread.
> 
> Anyway, is anyone else Diamond I like my greatness?





Roydez said:


> Right now I'm working on another account which is Plat 1.
> 
> Ez pz.



oh hey what a coincidence i'm also diamond I on Nordic!

Welcome to the club Roydez 




Vae said:


> EUNE
> 
> That's like Gold on EUW



which is like silver on NA


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

Considering WAD turned into Plat 2 in NA when he was Diamond in EU, I'm curious how the mmr over there at EUNE compares to here.

This shit is two stars to me OS


----------



## Roydez (Aug 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> EUNE
> 
> That's like Gold on EUW



Thing is, my friend is Diamond 1 on West and the only difference there is that there are lower queue times and there are more Diamond 1 players.

@Darh, what's your ign?

@Demonic Shaman, I don't believe NA is harder than EU. The transfer was fucked up probably.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2013)

The only reason WAD got demoted is because he intentionally dropped his MMR to see where he would end up on NA.

He was Diamond V with Plat MMR when he changed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> The only reason WAD got demoted is because he intentionally dropped his MMR to see where he would end up on NA.
> 
> He was Diamond V with Plat MMR when he changed.



Lol wtf WAD

@Roydez: Oh alright. Have you just been lurking around here?


----------



## Roydez (Aug 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Lol wtf WAD
> 
> @Roydez: Oh alright. Have you just been lurking around here?



Just recently.
I assume that's a common trend here, then.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Just recently.
> I assume that's a common trend here, then.



This thread goes by really quick, we're on part 14. I don't remember when I join this thread but um. 

Yeah. It's mostly random shit, not relating to league sometimes. 

Do you watch any pro games, LCS or OGN?


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2013)

There has been a huge lack of nikasaur in the lcs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah I kind of trolled during a slump of mine, was mad butthurt about having lost D2 at time.

Oh well, live and let learn 

Roydez, you a European? Was always under the impression you lived like somewhere in the badlands (U.S) or do you just play on EUNE?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah I kind of trolled during a slump of mine, was mad butthurt about having lost D2 at time.
> 
> Oh well, live and let learn
> 
> Roydez, you a European? Was always under the impression you lived like somewhere in the badlands (U.S) or do you just play on EUNE?



I don't know why any US person would want to play on EU where the ping is like 200 lol. I can barely stand a ping of 100 that delay is terrible for me :/

I get why some euros play on the NA server though cause Riot didn't have a EU server back then.

Also Hi WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe he has/had pals from EU (like me) who got him into the game. 

Also Hi Demonic Shaman.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

NA only has like 150 ping on EU.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

That name is so weird... Call me Terry pls. Idk if you prefer WAD or Manny though. 

Currently watching Doublelift stream, he's laning against Chaox. 

When I played on EUW, it was about 180 for me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> NA only has like 150 ping on EU.



If you're on the east coast, Terry has the misfortune of living in Cal-i-forn-i-a.

But then again that's more beneficial when you're not a flag burner I guess. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> That name is so weird... Call me Terry pls. Idk if you prefer WAD or Manny though.
> 
> Currently watching Doublelift stream, he's laning against Chaox.
> 
> When I played on EUW, it was about 180 for me.



I was only playing around since you called me by my forum name 

I prefer 'Big Poppa', but 'Manny' will suffice.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

WAD said:
			
		

> If you're on the east coast, Terry has the misfortune of living in Cal-i-forn-i-a.
> 
> *But then again that's more beneficial when you're not a flag burner I guess.*



Lol I don't get this part. 

California is da best even with our shitty debt and our "sunny all year" weather.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 9, 2013)

Manny prefers Leo but it hasn't caught on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Was making a joke suggesting anyone who lives in America but plays on overseas servers to be unpatriotic and a traitor.

That. Was. Humor. Other golems want to power fist me in the face for using Blitzcrank jokes.

@Adrian - I do! But I fear it might never catch on 

It goes something like this when I try:

"Hi! My name is Manlio but you can call me Lio!"

*blank expressions*

"...or Manny if you'd like!"

*their eyebrows are raised, their eyes lighten up, and they smile*

"Oh hi nice to meet you Manny!"

I thought this was just a residual effect of living in a Hispanic community but apparently not


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 9, 2013)

Was playing a great game with Amumu.  Ganking left and right.  Was fed as fuck at one point, 4 - 1 - 3, as was my friend top playing Elise.  We were like raping.  Then my friend playing Sona disconnects, and we lost 4v5 slowly but surely after taking two inhibs and bringing another turret down to like 3% health.  They even lost the other nexus turret besides th 3% one.  So pissed right now.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

I hate games where your team can't do anything without you. Then they are like lol it's normals. Bitch idc you have to have fuckin common sense.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

Why is it always the shitters who talk trash?

Good players never seem to trash talk but the bad ones are always the most toxic retards ever.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

wad has found us again! hies

also i think i have realised that doing my bare minimum of ranked games in the morning is much better. people were so damn nice! it almost bought a tear to my eye.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why is it always the shitters who talk trash?
> 
> Good players never seem to trash talk but the bad ones are always the most toxic retards ever.



Wasn't Flame known for trash talking? And what about Phantom Lord? XJ9?

Besides. I am sure the people here would say I am at least decent.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

No you're not.

Flame doesn't flame anymore.
Phantom and XJ9 weren't that good for where they are at, league wise.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Who told you how good I am?

Either way. You weren't there in the games playing. I know what team I had. Not you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

Heads up, one of my friends account got banned. I'm changing my password, so only me and him can use it.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

there a way to find out if someone in your game reported you?

just ended an aram and the enemy sona knew what the rammus reported him for and what he said in the message


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Who told you how good I am?
> 
> Either way. You weren't there in the games playing. I know what team I had. Not you.



I know you're shit because of what you write on the forums.

Also, you're not exactly highly ranked.

So, shit.


----------



## whamslam3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I know you're shit because of what you write on the forums.
> 
> Also, you're not exactly highly ranked.
> 
> So, shit.



^ i hate people like this in LOL makes me rly dislike the game. so many trash talkers and people that cry all the time....


----------



## Roydez (Aug 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> This thread goes by really quick, we're on part 14. I don't remember when I join this thread but um.
> 
> Yeah. It's mostly random shit, not relating to league sometimes.
> 
> Do you watch any pro games, LCS or OGN?


Both of these. I'm picky about what I watch though. I don't watch the majority of them.



WAD said:


> Yeah I kind of trolled during a slump of mine, was mad butthurt about having lost D2 at time.
> 
> Oh well, live and let learn
> 
> Roydez, you a European? Was always under the impression you lived like somewhere in the badlands (U.S) or do you just play on EUNE?


Hm... Why did you think I'm from the U.S ?

Well, I'm not from Europe but my ping isn't a disaster so it's playable. ~70


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you follow any teams at least?


Vee 00:45:41
hyunhee: are you decent at ad
hyunhee: mechanically
hyunhee: and mentally

Vee 00:45:45
who the fk
Vee 00:45:46
says this
Teekays 00:45:51
LOL


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> ^ i hate people like this in LOL makes me rly dislike the game. so many trash talkers and people that cry all the time....



That's vae, you need to learn to ignore his shit talk if you post here


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

Chausie I know you love me.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

pffft, keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

You said it yourself.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 9, 2013)

Vae is an acquired taste.


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2013)

Roydez


I feel like I've seen you before


so that means you probably play mafia


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Vae is an acquired taste.



Your kind of taste, skinny white boys.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 9, 2013)

hi chausie


----------



## Roydez (Aug 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Do you follow any teams at least?



Not really, but I like CLG.



Didi said:


> Roydez
> 
> 
> I feel like I've seen you before
> ...



You've seen me a lot of times.
You need to work on your memory or cut the act 

 Yeah, I've played a lot of Mafia games with you in the past. But I haven't played a game for over half a year now.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

''I'm not scared by Madlife because I'm an atheist.''

This montage of interviews was godlike


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Not really, but I like CLG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sorry man, there's loads of people on this forum, I can't remember everyone

At least I sorta recalled you!


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

i guess i did vae, but i also said i love everyone!

hi cronos, how's it going?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Aww man the cheers as madlife hovered over blitzcrank!

vae, gonna borrow your twitch account again


----------



## Cronos (Aug 9, 2013)

do you still love me ?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Ofc Cronos, how could i not still love you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> ^ i hate people like this in LOL makes me rly dislike the game. so many trash talkers and people that cry all the time....



Heya buddy welcome to the LoL thread 

Don't mind Vae he is just our resident bad guy niche. It's kind of like, he takes on the sole task of being the negative and antagonist role on this thread so no one else has to, unifying everyone this way. He is not the the villain the LoL thread deserves, but he is the villain we need. 



Roydez said:


> Both of these. I'm picky about what I watch though. I don't watch the majority of them.
> 
> 
> Hm... Why did you think I'm from the U.S ?
> ...



Ah, North Africa? Maybe you don't want to reveal this info but now I am curious. Satisfy my curiosity! Not sure why I did, I can't justify a lot of my drug-addled thought processes in retrospect.

Pffffffft. 70 is playable?! You brat. 

What do you main, man?



Didi said:


> I'm sorry man, there's loads of people on this forum, I can't remember everyone
> 
> At least I sorta recalled you!



Diddums stop drinking! 



Chausie said:


> Ofc Cronos, how could i not still love you



Well he IS a vampire so I think he's wondering if his glamour(hypnosis) effect has worn off


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey that has nothing to do with my drinking!


There's just so many people I know on NF that I only remember people if they've done something memorable or if I interact(ed) with them A LOT


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

i am wearing the comfiest socks today, only the design is pretty much the USA flag, so i feel like i'm betraying my country. (countries? idk)



WAD said:


> Well he IS a vampire so I think he's wondering if his glamour(hypnosis) effect has worn off



so this means it hasn't and that i am still under his thrall?


----------



## Cronos (Aug 9, 2013)

you are mine


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

you say that, but you never call


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I know you're shit because of what you write on the forums.
> 
> Also, you're not exactly highly ranked.
> 
> So, shit.



Oh ok so you were there when I was shen building tank and when I would taunt 4/5 of the enemy team my team would be focusing the amumu that walked to them and already used his ult on only me. You were there for that Vi that said she only uses her ult for people who escape and not engages. You were there for the duo top Garen and Hecarim that fed rumble because they were mad I called top first. You were there for that one Fizz in life that can not land his ult. you were there for the caitlyn with no crits and the alistar that had no real reason to jump into the enemy team. You were there for the blitzcrank that used the excuse "I am new as Blitzcrank" for grabbing a fed Garen. You were there for a fizz that fed Blitzcrank midlane. Let's not forget the Teemo that said, "I am going to feed."

Gogeta can also back me up on a Vi that went AD and said she didn't need a leash because smiting gives her an extra 10 gold.



tl;dr Eat shit, Vae.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

You've been here so long Original Sin so you should know better than this...

Clearly something is affecting you personally IRL to influence you into stooping to this level.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

OS, listen to old man WAD. He is the wisest of the least wise.

You really should just ignore Vae. Tell you what, if you want to ill have a game or two with you, and if we meet those assholes we'll just do our own thing and win. We don't need em.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Ye dude, what's up?

it's odd that anyone who frequents here rises to vaes bait


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

I want weed.

Never mind. I need to just watch a movie or something.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 9, 2013)

calm down, have some rep


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

Everything you wrote does nothing to prove you're not shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Hush puppies, Vae.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay, so I think I've turned my losing streak around.  My MMR took a big hit though.  I was gaining 30 LP a win and losing 14 a loss.  Now I'm gaining 10 a win and losing 25 a loss.  Almost a complete reversal of when I first entered plat in only a few days of terrible losses.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> Hush puppies, Vae.



Go do drugs, WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

The only drugs I need is sunshine and rainbows and fluffy kittens!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

WAD are you Chausie


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

All the kittens in my neighborhood are dead.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> All the kitten in my neighborhood are dead.



I apologize for that.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

The sad part is my dogs have killed a lot of them. And then I have to pick up the dead kittens and get rid of them in such a sad way.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

What the Hell is this thread


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> The only drugs I need is sunshine and rainbows and fluffy kittens!



we have so much in common!


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2013)

welp time to not look at this thread for another week again


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

People in draft are much nicer than people in blind pick.

Most would even let you get your role even if you are lower pick. Last game, i had lags like i've never had in my year+ of playing this game. No auto attack animation, or ability animation ever went through, it was all like the characters were simply standing in place. CSing was hell (i right click a minion it wouldn't show if i got it or not until 1-2 seconds later). I didn't even see when the enemies did anything. Yet i had 56 ping and 60~ FPS.

The lag got fixed like 30 minutes in (a reconnect didn't help), but these people were so nice, didn't even comment negatively on it and just carried my ass. My Sona was especially nice. Just one time we faced Nasus alone and i managed to kite and kill him with the help of her and she just complimented me. 

Wish i was like these people more


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally got Leona. Feels good.

also, found this.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

> Frost taking first place in OGN and Blaze sent down to NLB to prevent Sword from winning it so they need to play for 3rd spot on World's which will be taken by Blaze. CJ Entus masterplan.



all planned


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Too many losses recently and I can't win as Twitch. Off to Doter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Winning as Twitch is easy. Do whatever you can to stall the game until the 40 minute mark, once you do that, the victory screen appears.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

i told kids months ago that twitch was op
no one believed me
now look at ogn
picked every game


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Except I have gotten the worst luck with teammates. Lux support, nid support, leona top lane, and a lulu that doesn't know how to lulu and literally runs into blitz hooks.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

inb4
vae


also nice dog set


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

Just auto attack the enemy ADC once or twice, expunge.

Get your W at level 2, Auto attack + W + Expunge, that should be at least 60% HP. Level 3, level your E once more and just all-in for the kill.

Unless the enemy has like Soraka with AP/CDR runes and masteries and the enemy ADC has HP pots you are going to get that FB/kill.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Except I have gotten the worst luck with teammates. Lux support, nid support, leona top lane, and a lulu that doesn't know how to lulu and literally runs into blitz hooks.



hey! lux and nidalee supports are hella fun! 

how do you guys decide what stream to watch when there's 2 up you wanna see


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

αce said:


> inb4
> vae
> 
> 
> also nice dog set



Busy having a great time in LoL.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> *hey! lux and nidalee supports are hella fun! *
> 
> how do you guys decide what stream to watch when there's 2 up you wanna see



they steal kills and cs. They also don't buy wards.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> they steal kills and cs. They also don't buy wards.



that's not cause it's nidalee and lux, that's because the person who has to support you didn't want to support

nidalee and lux support still both loads of fun!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't like Lux and Nid as supports because they don't provide that much for the team. They need to be snowballing at bot to be useful too. If they get too behind, then they're worse than the standard supports because they're not going to deal much damage and they're not going to provide much as a support.

I also don't like seeing people complain about supports and teammates without looking at their own mistakes. If you play perfectly, you should be able to carry.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Well the other team had a like 10/2 yi so I am pretty sure I wouldn't be able to carry.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well the other team had a like 10/2 yi so I am pretty sure I wouldn't be able to carry.



Not with that attitude. Stop focusing on the enemy team, on your teammates, and focus on yourself.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

I was. I was farming the lane but the vayne was an ass. I could have done better too though.

Also, let's not assume the yi sucks. Yi now should be able to solo any adc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Syndra support gonna be the next big thing.

That's actually why they'd never give vision on her spheres because that would be game.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

OS i've played with you, and i see my mistakes so often that i feel repelled playing at all. I can't believe myself how many mistakes i make. Please don't talk about other's skill.

Your lack of aggression and sloppy reactions is why you are not good with Twitch. 
Or in general even. So please.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> Syndra support gonna be the next big thing.
> 
> That's actually why they'd never give vision on her spheres because that would be game.



Pls no. 

And OS - Since that Master Yi mostly play bots and has a 180-200 record in normal, I would safely assume he was not good.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> OS i've played with you, and i see my mistakes so often that i feel repelled playing at all. I can't believe myself how many mistakes i make. Please don't talk about other's skill.
> 
> Your lack of aggression and sloppy reactions is why you are not good with Twitch.
> Or in general even. So please.



I actually started playing better once you stopped hounding me for everything.

also, you one time wanted me to 1v1 an Ashe mid game so you are too aggressive.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

i tried that out before, was loads of fun too!

though heimerdinger e gives vision, but still feels like only i play him support


----------



## Guiness (Aug 9, 2013)

I remember back in the days where farming at turret was optimal because was a lot slower. No one pushed for fast turrets.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait

I wanna try heimer support. Control bushes with turrets op.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

4N said:


> I remember back in the days where farming at turret was optimal because was a lot slower. No one pushed for fast turrets.



4n. Get online. 

And that was back in season 2 but I don't know if I like turtling for a long period of time where no turrets were getting killed :x

Edit: 4N NO NO HEIM


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I actually started playing better once you stopped hounding me for everything.
> 
> also, you one time wanted me to 1v1 an Ashe mid game so you are too aggressive.



I thought you said you didn't mind me telling you what to do.

Plus, i thought you got better cause of the advice i gave you, but seems like that's not the case.

You do realize i was doing stupid shit purposely for most of the time in the games we played, right? I was testing how much i can overextended without even being harassed let alone engaged on. It was astounding how much people don't take opportunities.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

Challenging someone to a 1v1 doesn't equal being overly aggressive in game, aggressive is a play style, not the way he acts.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

1V1 ME NUBSIE


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I thought you said you didn't mind me telling you what to do.
> 
> Plus, i thought you got better cause of the advice i gave you, but seems like that's not the case.
> 
> You do realize i was doing stupid shit purposely for most of the time in the games we played, right? I was testing how much i can overextended without even being harassed let alone engaged on. It was astounding how much people don't take opportunities.



You were making it hard for me because you shouldn't be jumping around a blitz like that. I also can't hook them like you wanted me too because the stat screen keeps covering them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

4ndinger


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

4N said:


> Wait
> 
> I wanna try heimer support. Control bushes with turrets op.



it's a lot of fun! save so much on gold! i like to try get as many auras as possible when i play him. one turret in tri bush, other in river bush, ward at  dragon, always try keep one turret off CD so you can place it and ult for the slow when needed

e is hard to land though, i usually just try get the blind and anything else is a bonus, but with an adc who has a bit of cc themselves, it's a lot better


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> it's a lot of fun! save so much on gold! i like to try get as many auras as possible when i play him. one turret in tri bush, other in river bush, ward at  dragon, always try keep one turret off CD so you can place it and ult for the slow when needed
> 
> e is hard to land though, i usually just try get the blind and anything else is a bonus, but with an adc who has a bit of cc themselves, it's a lot better



Chausie nooo don't tempt him into playing Heim support.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Chausie nooo don't tempt him into playing Heim support.



why not! it's a lot of fun

though should probably only play it with an adc you know


----------



## Guiness (Aug 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> 4ndinger



CHALLENGE ACCEPTED 

imma build a specific rune page just for him. gonna need to collect more ip for that though but it shall be done.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

Chausie look what you have doneeeee

Also watching Frost v Shield, I knew what the outcome was going to be but I wanted to watch the train wreck anyways.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

Fucking Deathfire Rabadons TwinShadows top lane Amumu 

Wat is dis

Who'd play this in ranked. This guy is Plat 3 is he insane


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Fucking Deathfire Rabadons TwinShadows top lane Amumu
> 
> Wat is dis
> 
> Who'd play this in ranked. This guy is Plat 3 is he insane



that seems like it'd be fun

did he win?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

I somehow stole baron with my sunfire cape.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

lol
i am the god janna


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

End game 533 armor as Malphite though. Feels good. Wish I finished that Thornmail but you guys decided to finish the game zzz


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> that seems like it'd be fun
> 
> did he win?



This is an equally bad idea as support Heimerdinger. Chausie pls.

We were Singed/Malph(me)/Kayle/Thresh/Vayne
enemy was
Amumu/Fiddle/Lux/Janna/MF

We won that game, and barely at that. Our Thresh was madlife mechanically but had awful attitude and didn't buy enough wards. So i bought Sight Stone, warded everywhere (Team said we didn't need wards, but Sunfire instead. Team pls.), and boom, we caught the enemy Fiddle at their blue, killed him, and ended the game. Though how we won at all is a wonder considering their team comp.


Got 25 points for that game, now at 86 points. Hopefully i win next one and get into promotion or w/e


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

Azingy raped with top Amumu.

And Ace, I'm the best Janna here, get out.


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2013)

What no


Best Janna definitely is me, scrubs


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

Obviously 4n is the best Janna here.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Obviously 4n is the best Janna here.



Damn str8.

Need to shiled adc? Better shield yourself.

My next level strategies wins us games.

Im sure WAD would say my nami play is out of this world.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

i don't mean to brag, but the last time i played janna, i was pretty pro on her!

thinking about that, maybe i should play her more


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahri goes on sale right when I want to learn her.

Praise Elo Jesus


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

Buying a champ with RP is a huge waste.


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm first world and have a job, fuck off.


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2013)

but I see your point. 




I'll save up for her.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Latest soul eater chapter was kind of a let down.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

This has been a terrible day for me, every game went badly.

I hate bad days.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2013)

Just wait till I get my EU account to 30 np


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

Ill play with you Vae

Whenever i play Nasus we usually win

Except on NA
Except when we don't get the messiah.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

You don't have a 30 acc on EUW though.

Anyway, time to sleep I'm waking up early to go play Rugby in the morning, CYA SCRUBS.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a lvl 24 one

gud enuff


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

watching yellowpetes stream. he acts so adult, listening to classical music, tutting at shacker acting like a kid.

so sophisticated. i need to watch him more when krepo isn't streaming, instead of froggen or snoopeh.



Vae said:


> You don't have a 30 acc on EUW though.
> 
> Anyway, time to sleep I'm waking up early to go play Rugby in the morning, CYA SCRUBS.



i went through Rugby once. was a nice place!


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> watching yellowpetes stream. he acts so adult, listening to classical music, tutting at shacker acting like a kid.
> 
> so sophisticated. i need to watch him more when krepo isn't streaming, instead of froggen or snoopeh.
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2013)

I laughed incredibly hard after seeing these last two posts.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> What?



what? you don't agree?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> This has been a terrible day for me, every game went badly.
> 
> I hate bad days.





Vae said:


> Busy having a great time in LoL.



A man is perplexed...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Also, is Chausie actually trolling?

<twilight_z.mp3>


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

i am not trolling 

i was trying to make a joke on the fact that he capitalised rugby, when it's generally only the place name which is capitalised in the middle of a sentence, not the sport!


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

I had 1 amazingly fun game.

All the other 500 games sucked dick.

And Chausie, what the fuck are you even on about?
That joke was terrible.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

chausie
your sig


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I had 1 amazingly fun game.
> 
> All the other 500 games sucked dick.
> 
> ...



grammar jokes generally are, but i shall continue with them!



αce said:


> chausie
> your sig



exactly, my sig

it's not that scary


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 9, 2013)

I think your signature is really cute.

Anyway, good night for real now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Making jokes pretending to be ignorant to the intent of someone's statement usually constitutes as trolling...just sayin'


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I think your signature is really cute.
> 
> Anyway, good night for real now.



it is adorable, thank you vae

so is ace's gif!



WAD said:


> Making jokes pretending to be ignorant to the intent of someone's statement usually constitutes as trolling...just sayin'



ye ye, no need to be pedantic!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

What? I'm not attracted to little kids...


----------



## Chausie (Aug 9, 2013)

?.?

oh waddles


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Tried to play Dota. Find out I need a way better laptop to go beyond pixels.


----------



## Darth (Aug 9, 2013)

Had a good game with Caitlyn. 

Clearly there's something wrong with me today.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2013)

Driving 150 miles with no money and either barely enough gas or not enough

Yolo


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

you can walk the rest of the way
yolo


----------



## Darth (Aug 9, 2013)

LG I think you're posting that in the wrong thread..


----------



## Darth (Aug 9, 2013)

oh wait, no you're not this is a convo thread now. silly me.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Driving 150 miles with no money and either barely enough gas or not enough
> 
> Yolo



Maybe you can sell your body to a truck driver.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Based Godlefries.

If anyone is to succeed in hail marys, it's him.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

This fucking Armin is the most annoying pussy i've seen

Whole episode him telling himself he is a pussy

Fuck you Armin


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> Based Godlefries.
> 
> If anyone is to succeed in hail marys, it's him.


Play like shit all game

Steal baron win game np


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

The feel when you want to read SnK. But that fuckin art for a monthly manga.

EDIT: Saw The Illusionist. Liked it. Feel like the MC was a dick though.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

the art is gorgeous
but okay


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

I will admit that the guys dynamic pages are top notch. Really pops out the movement.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> This fucking Armin is the most annoying pussy i've seen
> 
> Whole episode him telling himself he is a pussy
> 
> Fuck you Armin



What episode you on? Sounds like 6

Armin is legit awesome though.





Lord Genome said:


> Play like shit all game
> 
> Steal baron win game np



No problem.



Original Sin said:


> The feel when you want to read SnK. But that
> fuckin art for a monthly manga.



Why do people harp on about the art when it's not that bad? 

In fact at times it is great. It almost feels like there's absolutely zero negative qualities to the manga so people made up an arbitrary reason to find a flaw with it because they're mentally incapable of perceiving perfection 

Watch the anime. That alone will motivate you to read the manga.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 9, 2013)

That episode too, but for now Episode 10.

Fucking all episode was like

I DIDN'T TRY AT ALL
I'VE BEEN SUCH A PUSSY
BUT IN THE END
IT DOESN'T EVEN MATTER

Like, Eren is asking him what to do and there are 20 seconds left and this fucking asshole is like WHY WOULD YOU ASK ME SUCH A THING and fucking flashbacks appear of him pussying out in every opportunity.

Fuck you Armin you suck.
Then this brown beard asshole who is like LOGIC? WHATS LOGIC? JUST FIRE AT HIM IGNORE ALL LOGIC



Like there is the mandatory insecure why bitch in a manga/anime that you just want to slice up.
More  often than not there is also the second kind of a character that i mentioned, the asshole who doesn't use his brain and is like I AM IN COMMAND DO WHAT I SAYS

Basically like Yamamoto during the SS arc when Shunsui/Ukitake were trying to save Rukia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Shaking my head...Armin is a great character he is just smart enough to acknowledge his fatal flaw. 

Also yeah, that one commander disregarded logic, but he was also clearly quite terrified.

Usually people in the grips of such sentiments don't compute logic all too well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2013)

20 miles till e

26 miles till home 

MP


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

And to think there was a time where I thought Riven was bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

The estimated mileage in cars is usually lowballing James since you can actually tap into reserve tanks.

Cruise control for great victory!

@OS - That's not so bad, you can be like Wesley who will always maintain she's bad. 

Such effective trolling.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2013)

i made it fuck you logic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2013)

Reserve tanks.

There was logic involved.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

I was really going for a story about you selling your body.


----------



## Roydez (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Heya buddy welcome to the LoL thread
> 
> Don't mind Vae he is just our resident bad guy niche. It's kind of like, he takes on the sole task of being the negative and antagonist role on this thread so no one else has to, unifying everyone this way. He is not the the villain the LoL thread deserves, but he is the villain we need.
> 
> ...



Not African.
I actually didn't mind but now there's almost 0 chance that I'm going to say it.
And it does jump to 80 ping sometimes and I get pissed off.
I guess I'm spoiled?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Why did my chances diminish? 

Also what do you main?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Armin fucking pissed me off with how useless and pussy he was in the beginning of the series.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Jesus Christ you have an Erza set. FT=shit taste.

Unless she makes you hard or something. I also read that she's not liked anymore ever since the literal plot armor.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Erza makes any straight male hard.

2D be damned.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

I won't go into detail about why I like Fairy Tail and why Erza is one of my favourite characters.

And her having plot armour is bullshit, let me tell you why it's Bullshit:
Erza is the baddest bitch.

She puts basic bitches in their place time and time again.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Any 2-d female picture can make a male hard.


Quickly off topic. Here's a seal



Plot armor is bullshit? Doesn't she have an armor the nullifies all magic? And we have seen Fairy Tail. We KNOW why you like Fairy Tail and Erza.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

She has different armours that lower the damage taken from different types of magic.
I don't know anything about her having an armour that nullifies any and every type of magic.

But once again, Erza is the baddest bitch.
She can't/won't lose a fight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Some dudes like to scoff and sell the notion that only real life women can get them erect.

I would never buy that even if it was a free sample.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Only reason she won't lose fights is because Mashima is writing the story.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Any male who says Erza doesn't make their pee pee stand at attention is a liar.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

As awkward as you said that. No, she doesn't. She pretty? Yes.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

if by "pee pee" you mean dick, then no. Erza doesn't make me aroused.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> if by "pee pee" you mean dick, then no. Erza doesn't make me aroused.


^                                            .


----------



## Roydez (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Why did my chances diminish?
> 
> Also what do you main?



Because you're curious 

ADC: Ezreal and Vayne are my favorite.
I shift roles a lot. Though lately I'm stuck on ADC.
I can play anything with 100% comfort though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> if by "pee pee" you mean dick, then no. Erza doesn't make me aroused.





Lord Genome said:


> ^                                            .



Seriously?







This convo taking a perverted turn for the worse, but if you aren't..._affected_ by those images assuming you were in the right mood then I honestly question your sexuality more than I would Kyle's


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Because you're curious
> 
> ADC: Ezreal and Vayne are my favorite.
> I shift roles a lot. Though lately I'm stuck on ADC.
> I can play anything with 100% comfort though.



Well that's just not nice!

>MF set
>Vayne/Ezreal
<chuckles

Here's one for you:

Thoughts on Sivir?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

After many long hours of arduous toil, my first pentakill.



dis champion tho


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You gotta get better images


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Erza doesn't make my dick hard.

Then again, Jiyeon is also under the notion that Korean women are beautiful, when they just look like plastic dolls.
Super unappealing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Fifi!


----------



## Roydez (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Well that's just not nice!
> 
> >MF set
> >Vayne/Ezreal
> ...



I have a Vayne sig. I'm just too lazy to change.

There was a period where I spammed Sivir.
The cons:
Range: It's too easy to get dove or get hit by several aoe abilities. Spell Shield, Passive and Ulti unfortunately don't compensate enough.
Her Q's damage get reduced way too much if you stand behind minions(can get reduced to ~40 dmg).
Her ulti is outdated. Doesn't feel impactful enough. 
Huge mana costs.
Ugly as fuck.

Her kit gives her mobility but not evasiveness(Vayne, Ezreal). And her AOE is meh and doesn't compensate enough for her other subpar qualities.

^Didn't get aroused a bit by those.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> *Any male* who says Erza doesn't make their pee pee stand at attention is a liar.



Ummm, yeeeeeah.



WAD said:


> Fifi!



pek


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Adrian is gay
Darth is a pedo
Vae has poor standards/tastes because Swedish blondes
James probably had to deny interest because girlfriend present.

@Roydez - You should try her mid to fit her into a double AD comp I think that's where she truly thrives.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

And I get away free.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

You live in Miami. Your mindset is already deviant and requires no justification.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't like some of the things I see in Miami though.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Adrian is gay
> Darth is a pedo
> Vae has poor standards/tastes because Swedish blondes
> James probably had to deny interest because girlfriend present.
> ...



am not.  

fuck you I couldn't think of a better comeback.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 10, 2013)

What is this thread o.o


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

> am not.
> 
> fuck you I couldn't think of a better comeback.


Kinda hard too when Misaka is 14


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Poor standards? More like my standards are too high.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

time to soft serve my diddly diggly whang-whacka across the court.

brb.


----------



## Roydez (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Adrian is gay
> Darth is a pedo
> Vae has poor standards/tastes because Swedish blondes
> James probably had to deny interest because girlfriend present.
> ...



Maybe with something like Jayce and Ryze on your team and Malphite on the enemy team.
Can't imagine picking her just because though.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

You shouldn't play Sivir at all until they change her ult so it doesn't make you pause for a second.

Stupidest shit ever.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Any 2-d female picture can make a male hard.
> 
> 
> Quickly off topic. Here's a seal
> ...



that is adorable


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Screaming at Ashe all game to initiate with her ult, but she'd rather wait until everyone's been chunked by Nidalee's shit to do anything.

I need a happy place. 

Poke comps are the scum of League, btw.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Biggest troll game with a full premade, enemy team was mad though.

''Omg stop playing normals, normals is for casuals.''

So mad


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Man. Some games just suck.

Tell me this people. When you have Sejuani and Leona all up on your shit fighting you while no one is defending you, do you just ignore them and go for the ADC or try to fucking kill them?

You can't just ignore them. I have no fucking idea why my team was calling me names for focusing them and not the ADC, AS the ADC. 
And when my Thresh who never guarded me asked me if i couldn't just 5-6 shot the enemy Leona, i knew it was game.

I just can't believe it had to end like this.

EDIT : Also it appears that every god damn ranked i do contains a Kassadin in the enemy team. Heh.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

I think adcs are supposed to go for targets of opportunity.  You can't simply ignore a pair of bruisers breathing down your neck.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Like, the thing is even if i were to beat Sejuani/Leona, which i always did get one of them and the other one ran, full HP Nasus was just there as like the final boss. Even when i got QSS i can't deal with Ghost Nasus coming at me, especially not alone.

Fuck that. I made far too many mistakes that game, so i also take part for losing the game, but teamfights were NOT my fault - yet my team acted like they were.

And also fucking assholes seriously. You don't do well in a game and suddenly you got account off ebay or got boosted. Thank god it wasn't directed to me but holy shit people. How toxic can you get


----------



## Herpules (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh there is a LoL thread, herro 

So do you just complain about games here or something


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

This is a convo thread, you are mistaken


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Aug 10, 2013)

Lissandra's burst isn't very high, but all the stun/slow is fun for catching carries.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Herpules said:


> Oh there is a LoL thread, herro
> 
> So do you just complain about games here or something



We sit here and complain about elo hell and how we're all actually diamond players.


----------



## Herpules (Aug 10, 2013)

Guess I'll fit right in

What do you consider "elo hell"?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't consider anything elo hell.

Elo hell doesn't exist.

At all.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

If anything, elo hell is a state of mind where you refuse to realize you suck and won't improve.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Elo hell is a term for when your ego is bigger than your ELO.

That's basically it.


----------



## Herpules (Aug 10, 2013)

That's what I like to hear :>


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Elo hell is a term for when your ego is bigger than your ELO.
> 
> That's basically it.



Some people will never escape, no matter how high they rise.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Challenger can be ''elo hell'' depending on your attitude.


----------



## Roydez (Aug 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Elo hell is a term for when your ego is bigger than your ELO.
> 
> That's basically it.



I have a justification for my ego now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Lissandra's burst isn't very high, but all the stun/slow is fun for catching carries.


Her burst is actually considerably high in the ideal situations of:

1. Using E for damage as opposed to a gap closer/escape/initiate (almost never)
2. If you can manage to throw in a Q before your ultimate so you can Q again afterwards

But she has so much lockup and AoE that it hardly matters. If you ask me I'm of the opinion she is the strongest Mage available at the moment.



Herpules said:


> Guess I'll fit right in
> 
> What do you consider "elo hell"?



Welcome! Former D2 player on EU now the Diamond gatekeeper on NA! 

I'd add you, but I'm currently away for a few months :



Gogeta said:


> Elo hell is a term for when your ego is bigger than your ELO.
> 
> That's basically it.



EGO Hell



Wesley said:


> Some people will never escape, no matter how high they rise.



The climb is all there is


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Shut up drug addict.
Go to your rehab lessons.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

Herpules said:


> Oh there is a LoL thread, herro
> 
> So do you just complain about games here or something



welcome to the thread! it's nice to have you 

here we sometimes talk about LoL, but usually anything other than, with a lot of banter in between.

also, please ignore most of what vae says, to yourself or to others, he is overly aggressive!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

IS THE GIRL IN YOUR SET WAD THE FEMALE TITAN

IS SHE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shut up drug addict.
> Go to your rehab lessons.



I am! Saturdays are lax on our schedules. 



Gogeta said:


> IS THE GIRL IN YOUR SET WAD THE FEMALE TITAN
> 
> IS SHE



Dude you're caught up already?

You were just on 10 like 7-8 hours ago. You must really like it!

And her name is 'Annie', and I won't comment on your suspicion of her being the F.Titan or not.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

DUNKING DONUTS.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

I finished the episodes available and i am reading the manga, midst 31st chapter ATM

YOU FUCKER SHE IS ISN'T SHE

Now Armin is speaking with her about saving Eren
IF THEY DO
SHE'LL RAPE HIM ONCE AGAIN


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Chapter 31 is easily my most favorite in the manga.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Fucking bitch she fucking is

I knew it


I knew someone was missing all along, and then she was shown

BOO MTOHER FUCKING YAH
LETS DO THIS


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds like we need spoiler tags in here, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Annie is the pure definition of sex.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

....ohhhkay

maybe we ought to sit back and look at what we just wrote, maybe think about it for a bit


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Not the League Annie, SnK Annie


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Okay Annie is not the female titan ok

i lied


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Not the League Annie, SnK Annie



oh, that's all right then!

continue to have sexual thoughts all you wish.

(i presume this annie isn't a prepubescent child)


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

She's       16


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

16 AND legal in Japan


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Legal here for sex here in Sweden too.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

I've won the last 8 matches and am in my qualifying series for Plat IV again.  I don't really get it.  How can things swing back and forth like this?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

16 is a fine age


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

where the fck are all these diamond players coming from? 

getting my internet installed at last in my barracks, fck yeah


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

well this convo is random but okay
16 is usually the age of consent. it's nothing special. 



> *Each U.S. state (and the District of Columbia) has its own age of consent. Currently state laws set the age of consent at 16, 17, or 18. The most common age is 16.*
> *age of consent 16 (30)*: Alabama, Alaska, Arkansas, Connecticut, District of Columbia, Georgia, Hawaii, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, North Carolina, Ohio, Oklahoma, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Vermont, Washington, West Virginia
> *age of consent 17 (9):* Colorado, Illinois, Louisiana, Missouri, Nebraska, New Mexico, New York, Texas, Wyoming
> *age of consent 18 (12)*: Arizona, California, Delaware, Florida, Idaho, North Dakota, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Tennessee, Utah, Virginia, Wisconsin





Canada:


> The Tackling Violent Crime Act took effect on 1 May 2008, raising the age of consent to 16 from 14.[7]
> There exist two close in age exemptions, depending on the age of the younger partner. A youth of twelve or thirteen can consent to sexual activity with an individual less than two years older than they. A fourteen- or fifteen-year-old can consent to sexual activity with a partner who is less than five years older than they


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

i can imagine an age of consent as high as 18 doesn't work out


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

yeah i never understood 18 
but
murica


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 10, 2013)

pennsylvania op


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

a glorious day it is

finally have internet in my barracks

only problem is, its comcast and i heard they still have issues with lag.



*Spoiler*: __ 



fck. mah.life.

;___;


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> pennsylvania op



ha

hahaha

get rekt


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Age of consent doesn't bother me, still a virgin here.

Don't want my future kids to have sex until 18 at least.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

i would prolly be one of those dads who wouldn't let his daughter see the daylight til she is 20.

then she becomes a whore anyway.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

or you guys could realise your kids are their own people who make decisions for themselves


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> Age of consent doesn't bother me, still a virgin here.



yeah but you should care if your country is prosecuting people cause they had sex with someone who is 16 if they are 18
luckily sweden doesn't suck



> Don't want my future kids to have sex until 18 at least.



i only want daughters so i'd probably be over protective
but at the same time you can't be so strict that they do it behind your back
and then end up pregnant


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

i actually want all sons.

maybe 1 girl cuz u know, there always has to be one.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 10, 2013)

you people have no balls, go conquer the world before you have kids


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> or you guys could realise your kids are their own people who make decisions for themselves



Okay have fun with your future daughter being pregnant at 13 when she makes her own decisions.

There's a certain age where I can accept that they should make their own decisions, and that's different for everyone.
But I intend to raise my children in a way to make them not turn in to kids who fuck around at the age of 15.

No thanks, that's always the bratty spoiled kids.

And Cronos, I already intend to travel through at least Asia before I settle down properly and have a family.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> She's       16



Possibly older.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Human-Titans may not age






Wesley said:


> I've won the last 8 matches and am in my qualifying series for Plat IV again.  I don't really get it.  How can things swing back and forth like this?



"Balance in all things."



Lord Genome said:


> pennsylvania op





αce said:


> ha
> 
> hahaha
> 
> get rekt



FLORIDA

'Nuff
Said.


Cronos said:


> you people have no balls, go conquer the world before you have kids



So much this.

No wife, no kids.

My enemies won't have collateral.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> or you guys could realise your kids are their own people who make decisions for themselves



yeah
at a certain age
like 15


god knows if my dad and mom let me do what i wanted at 13 i'd have 20 kids by now


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol, pregnancy.

I laugh at your misfortunes.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

also me genome and 4n just gave strawhatcrew cancer in a game


sad day when you win lane vs veigar as ahri and still lose the game
sorry son


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> Lol, pregnancy.
> 
> I laugh at your misfortunes.



nice
set


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

ARRRGH I CLICKED THAT SPOILER FUCK YOU WAD AND GOGETA FUCK YOU STOP TALKING ABOUT SNK SPOILERS IN HERE I TRIED SO HARD TO AVOID SPOILERS EVERYWHERE ELSE ON THE INTERNET ARGGGGGGGGGIOAJOILFJALKSGAEKGDKJFAKLDSFJA;LJF 


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> also me genome and 4n just gave strawhatcrew cancer in a game
> 
> 
> sad day when you win lane vs veigar as ahri and still lose the game
> sorry son



I probably should have visited you guys bottom more often, I just need a bigger backpack


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

adrian i was considering this


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Lol, pregnancy.
> 
> I laugh at your misfortunes.



most gay guys die lonely 



αce said:


> also me genome and 4n just gave strawhatcrew cancer in a game
> 
> 
> sad day when you win lane vs veigar as ahri and still lose the game
> sorry son



my badness gave me terminal tubercolosis.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I probably should have visited you guys bottom more often, I just need a bigger backpack



its like a yung chausie NA.



αce said:


> adrian i was considering this


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> adrian i was considering this



I would've welcomed this warmly.



4N said:


> most gay guys die lonely.



I don't know how it was in Jamaica Kyle but I can actually have a life without getting lynched in Murica. Fuck you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> ARRRGH I CLICKED THAT SPOILER FUCK YOU WAD AND GOGETA FUCK YOU STOP TALKING ABOUT SNK SPOILERS IN HERE I TRIED SO HARD TO AVOID SPOILERS EVERYWHERE ELSE ON THE INTERNET ARGGGGGGGGGIOAJOILFJALKSGAEKGDKJFAKLDSFJA;LJF
> 
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



<Discussing SnK
<Spoiler tags a spoiler
>Click spoiler tag apparently missing the function of such a post option
<


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

You guys do me all a favor and mass neg gogeta for posting SNK spoilers in my user cp?

yeah? great! thanks guys I knew you were all awesome. 

No but seriously, fuck this guy.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

>darth
>logic

pick one


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> really?



reallyreally


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

I just fucking repeated what i already said

Whiny bitch

Don't click this then


*Spoiler*: __ 



 And then Eren fights Annie in her Titan form, whilst being in Titan form himself. Outcome in next post


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Eren fucking wins you fucker


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

alright
time to neg
not cause spoilers

cause gogeta


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Okay have fun with your future daughter being pregnant at 13 when she makes her own decisions.
> 
> There's a certain age where I can accept that they should make their own decisions, and that's different for everyone.
> But I intend to raise my children in a way to make them not turn in to kids who fuck around at the age of 15.
> ...



wow who says they would end up like that if allowed to make their own decisions? you still raise them correctly! giving freedom to your kids does not mean not raising them at all, you still teach them, give praise or discipline as needed!

a lot of the time, parents of kids who end up pregnant so young didn't just let them make their own decisions, but forgot about raising their own kids altogether. i've seen it happen a few times.

my mother let me make a lot of my own decisions, whilst she just offered advice and such. i guess it was hippy-ish? either way, she raised me well despite her own flaws


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

gogeta go die in a fire imo


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

gogeta did that? 

that's kinda scummy, if true


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> gogeta go die in a fire imo



It's just for fun 

Don't click the spoilers and nothing will be revealed. It's in like the next chapter anyway, not like i spoiled 10 chapters or anything :3

Plus i warned you!



Chausie said:


> gogeta did that?
> 
> that's kinda scummy, if true



I just re-wrote what i had already written

He shall witness  my hatred


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

That is rather mean-spirited if I must say, Gogeta.

Also:


*Spoiler*: __ 



At no point does Eren beat Annie in Titan form. In the Forest of Giant Trees she wrecks him and within Wall Shina their battle is inconclusive as she attempts to flee but is brought down by the combined might of the military


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

What the fuck is going on in Adrian's set?


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

welp, regardless w/e happens you're getting 3 negs from me for that gogeta. That's a pretty big spoiler and you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for doing it. 

time to spread~


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

negging works on disabled reputation?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh no.  Spoilers from a manga I have no interest in reading.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 10, 2013)

Just played with the CRS knock up comp in a ranked game just now, Zac/J4/Nami. Seriously that comp is so damn good and more teams should use it lol. Our bot lane got shitted on, but couldn't really expect anything cause it was a Cait/Sona vs Vayne/Nami. Our mid lost pretty bad as well cause he got camped, again against a Ryze lane, I expected to him to get camped ><. Our only saving grace was that the J4 made use of the FB I gave him. So me being jungle, I was just running around like a headless chicken trying to salvage bot and mid and trying to end lane phase as soon as possible. Soon after we lose all our outer turrets we fight for a drag in a first actual team fight with everyone. In short, knock ups, knock ups for everyone. Never lost a team fight from then on despite Cait having over a 50cs lead on Vayne throughout the game.  GG free elo.

tl:dr Lose every lane, win every team fight np.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> negging works on disabled reputation?



It's a misnomer. It only disables the display of how much rep one has.



Wesley said:


> Oh no.  Spoilers from a manga I have no interest in reading.



Cool dude.

You have proven time and time again that your opinion is highly valuable so we are all distraught by lacking this common interest with us.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> That is rather mean-spirited if I must say, Gogeta.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the forest he loses, nothing to say there. But afterwards, not alone but he fucking stomps her to the ground. Did he ultimately defeat her? Not certain, at least to where i am. But he did win that battle. Not alone, but he won. She got captured.






Darth said:


> welp, regardless w/e happens you're getting 3 negs from me for that gogeta. That's a pretty big spoiler and you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for doing it.
> 
> time to spread~



God forbid i get less points on a forum

You know what you can do next time? See a convo about a manga you haven't read yet? Just skip a few posts/pages, don't read every post.

If you read what i spoiler tagged you are the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

i kinda wanna read this manga now to see what all the fuss is about

what's it even called? what's the plot?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Attack on TItan 

Or Shingeki no Kyojin


I don't recall the very begining much but basically humanity attacked, barely survives, wall is built, 100 years of peace then the Titans re-appear.

There are 3 main characters but it's not simply focused just on them. There is an anime with like 16 episodes so far.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

read it
it's amazing


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

actually, if you're just getting into the series, i think the first episode had more of an impact than the first chapter did
simply because it was so well done

watch the first episode, then you can read and catch up
or you can just follow the anime

they are doing a pretty good job


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

also wad
im going to get you into diamond
BELIEVE


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Everyone has a hard on for Annie(SnK).

Also Darth. You been to Game Works recently?


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

because
10/10
would cut neck


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

I usually just watch an Anime until it's finished then pick up the Manga.

No point in reading the manga before watching the Anime imo.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Everyone has a hard on for Annie(SnK).



Mikasa > Annie
Those Abs


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

that doesn't work in every scenario
e.g. - one piece

i watched until water 7 then i realized that it took way too fucking long
so i just read it and watched the episodes for the chapters that i thought were amazing


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

where do you guys go to stream it?

i don't actually watch any anime so idk the sites


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Mikasa > Annie
> Those Abs



Girls with actual abs are not attractive. To me at least.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Everyone has a hard on for Annie(SnK).
> 
> Also Darth. You been to Game Works recently?



wait, wat?

Game Works?

As in the two floor gaming center in Schaumburg Illinois?

Eh, no. I haven't really been there recently at all. 

Maybe two years since I've gone there actually..


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

chausie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> also wad
> im going to get you into diamond
> BELIEVE



I actually and don't mind and encourage you to try, if you succeed in this endeavor it may just be the motivation you need to take ranked even remotely seriously on your own account.

Just don't get me below like 20 LP 



Original Sin said:


> Everyone has a hard on for Annie(SnK).
> 
> Also Darth. You been to Game Works recently?



People appreciate quality 



StrawHatCrew said:


> Mikasa > Annie
> Those Abs



Pfttt the main reason people like Mikasa is because of character design. I do too, but ultimately she is the most one-dimensional main character in the series while Annie is by far the most complex.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> chausie



thank you ace, much appreciated!


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

meh, people like one dimensional characters


its the reason why dany is so popular in GOT even though
Jaime is the most complex character in the series
and dany is not anywhere near complex

:sanji






honestly, if not for emilia clarke, i really doubt that daenarys would have such a large following
it would definitely be arya, since she's 1000x better 
the power of hbo
and boobs


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, because there needs to be more stories about vore.  Of course, Cho'gath was my first main so maybe I should give the manga a shot.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> Yeah, because there needs to be more stories about vore.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

This vid made me challenger.

[YOUTUBE]sSgb35PBdS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> meh, people like one dimensional characters
> 
> 
> its the reason why dany is so popular in GOT even though
> ...


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

GoT is fucking amazing.

Best show in TV, NA.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

@darth

i care
what you think


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Kingslayer the most complex character in GoT?

Ace pls.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Here come the spoilers.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait, wat?
> 
> Game Works?
> 
> ...


Well I was talking about the one in Sunset place. If you lived here you would know about it.


oh and here you go


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Daenerys and Annie need to be in my bed.

Now.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, to anyone that reads Game of Thrones, I highly suggest you just don't read the latest book if you're a Dany fan. You'll hate her character. Or, you'll hate George R.R. Martin. Either way, you're going to hate someone. This is why I was telling Adrian that show Dany's age might end up saving her character because she won't end up a shallow, pathetic, hormone raging teenage loser who has a gigantic superiority complex and a huge sense of entitlement like she does in the books.



> Kingslayer the most complex character in GoT?
> 
> Ace pls.



Have you even read the books? We get a glimpse of it in book 2 when Catelynn talks to Jaime (we get snippets of it in season 2, but most of it was broken up into different episodes). Book 3 is when he definitely becomes the best character.


The only other character that I would rate as highly as Jaime is Arya. 




Although, to be fair to Darth's point, you can make an argument for other characters being more complex than Jaime, I just wouldn't accept the points. 












BTW Adrian, if I spoil anything I'll put it in tags.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> @darth
> 
> i care
> what you think


Awesome. 


Original Sin said:


> Well I was talking about the one in Sunset place. If you lived here you would know about it.
> 
> 
> oh and here you go
> ...



dibs.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> Also, to anyone that reads Game of Thrones, I highly suggest you just don't read the latest book if you're a Dany fan. You'll hate her character. Or, you'll hate George R.R. Martin. Either way, you're going to hate someone. This is why I was telling Adrian that show Dany's age might end up saving her character because she won't end up a shallow, pathetic, hormone raging teenage loser who has a gigantic superiority complex and a huge sense of entitlement like she does in the books.



I'm a Dany fan and I read all five books.

Come at me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 10, 2013)

Are we talking about spoilers on other shows / mangas / anime in this thread now?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> Also, to anyone that reads Game of Thrones, I highly suggest you just don't read the latest book if you're a Dany fan. You'll hate her character. Or, you'll hate George R.R. Martin. Either way, you're going to hate someone. This is why I was telling Adrian that show Dany's age might end up saving her character because she won't end up a shallow, pathetic, hormone raging teenage loser who has a gigantic superiority complex and a huge sense of entitlement like she does in the books.



You also told me the scene at the end of last season is what made you dislike her, even though it was glorious.

not sure
if trust


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Dear Wesley,

I havent cussed since entering rehab, but do kindly fuck off you troll.

And yes, I don't read the books, but everything I have seen on the show and read on the Wiki would suggest Jamie Lannister to be one of if not the most complex character.

Feel free to counter otherwise by namedropping if you disagree


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Danyyyy and Annieee <3


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> You also told me the scene at the end of last season is what made you dislike her, even though it was glorious.
> 
> not sure
> if trust



The Mhysa scene was fucking terrible. Your eyes fail you once again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> You also told me the scene at the end of last season is what made you dislike her, even though it was glorious.
> 
> not sure
> if trust



Mhysa was the worst finale yet and had the worst ending scene yet.

There was zero emotional impact from that scene that wasn't already redundant from getting the Unsullied to follow her (theme: the impoverished and unfortunate finding someone to follow), not to mention the racial undertones of a bunch of brown people looking up stupidly to an Aryan goddess.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> I'm a Dany fan and I read all five books.
> 
> Come at me.







*Spoiler*: __ 












Dany loses all appeal after book 2 ends. I didn't like her half way through book 1 and hated her in book 2. But I could still see the appeal. After that? Nope. Fuck that.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

@Ace
I've read up to the 2nd to last book, come at me.

Jaime Lannister is predictable, he's not very complex at all.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

*Mother of Dragons 4 Lyfe. *


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Show Dany and Book Dany <3


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

This forum never ceases to disappoint me.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Dany in the books is one of my most hated characters.

There are multiple characters in the books I hate that aren't even in the show, that should've at least made an appearance in the show.

Also, Hady, I negged Gogeta for you since some of his spoilers aren't in spoilers.

And Ace, GoT related


*Spoiler*: __ 



How did you feel when Tywin got killed in the books? It was glorious IMO, such a ''royal'' and achieved character with such a humiliating death.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

Well spoiler alert.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Dany's character is probably going towards the evil side. I'm pretty sure the latest book hints at it heading towards that direction. If Martin does that, I might actually enjoy the twist. 


Well, maybe not evil like Walder Frey evil. But stone cold.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

wth guys can we pls stick to league of legends LOL


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

No but seriously, is Adrian allowed to have that set?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Still not hearing from any of you who is more complex than Jamie.

Concession accepted?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't complain about your sets even though they make me wanna gag.

Go away.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister 

**


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 10, 2013)

<Don't watch or read GoT

Jaime is more complex than anyone Manny.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I don't complain about your sets even though they make me wanna gag.
> 
> Go away.



Wai u hef 2 b mad?


Your set is pretty ban worthy imo, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 10, 2013)

Mind your own business Jiyeon.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Beeswax Not Yours, Inc.

It'll be gone in three days.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Mind your own business Jiyeon.



^


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Evil or not Dany, she needs to be in my bed.


With Annie.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> wth guys can we pls stick to league of legends LOL



Until Lucian comes out or the LCS starts I'd rather talk about this stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Wai u hef 2 b mad?
> 
> 
> Your set is pretty ban worthy imo, that's why I'm asking.



How is his set any more ban worthy than yours?

There's nothing that's not allowed to be showed there.
I realize what's happening but we're not seeing it in the set so it doesn't break any rules.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> No but seriously, is Adrian allowed to have that set?


dude just do what i did and adblock it.

lol blame ace. he chose it anyway.


WAD said:


> Still not hearing from any of you who is more complex than Jamie.
> 
> Concession accepted?



Sansa Stark is more complex than Jaime Lannister.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

I hate Sansa.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Tyrion Lannister
> 
> **



Them **


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Dear Wesley,
> 
> I havent cussed since entering rehab, but do kindly fuck off you troll.



That makes me sad.  Almost as sad if my mother were eaten by a biomecha.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Jon Snow is more complex than Jamie Lannister


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Hady with his classic trolling deflection method!

Next up, Vae will maybe insult someone.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jon Snow is more complex than Jamie Lannister



You know nothing, Vae.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

I could write essays on Jaime but tl;dr

This is a guy who threw away all his vows after spending his time around the knights of kings landing. Then comes along Brienne of fucking Tarth and then his character just becomes amazing after the revelations. You could say, Brienne of Tarth managed to _lend him a hand_ when he needed one.


He's also the only Lannister than gives two shits about Tyrion. 






The only downside to his character is when you're reading his chapters and think to yourself "Damn, this guy is a fucking boss". Then he thinks about fucking his sister and then you're like "fuck...."


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Silly drug addict, the only people I insult are the ones who annoy me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, I'm kinda right. He did insult a fictional character by obviously sarcastically stating that they possessed any kind of depth when they have a rather simple existence


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> Sansa Stark is more complex than Jaime Lannister.



You know....that's actually possible

:sanji


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Jamie just gets more boss every time he appears.

Except for the fucking his sister part, that ruins it a bit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Silly drug addict, the only people I insult are the ones who annoy me.



So...anyone at any given time?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Why are we playing with words?

We all know Geofry is the most complex character in this series.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Wad your new sig is...

Glorious.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

i really doubt you read the books
if you don't know how to spell joffrey's name


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> So...anyone at any given time?



Sounds about right.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> i really doubt you read the books
> if you don't know how to spell joffrey's name



I don't like him, so excuse me if I can't bother to remember how to spell his name.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

On-topic:
When does NA LCS start again?

And why wasn't there any this week?


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

Okay moving on.

Let's talk about how moving and complex Mako is from Korra. Go.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> You know....that's actually possible
> 
> :sanji


I worry about you sometimes..


Jiyeon said:


> On-topic:
> When does NA LCS start again?
> 
> And why wasn't there any this week?



slowpoke.jpg


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

In topic of LoK, i'm up for season 2.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> Okay moving on.
> 
> Let's talk about how moving and complex Mako is from Korra. Go.



The only good to come out of Korra was Amon and arguably Asami. The shipping made me cringe.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> I worry about you sometimes..



the sanji icon indicated that i wasn't serious
but i suppose sarcasm doesn't work on the internet


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

Korra is a perfect American cartoon.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah.

Everything else is shit.

Except EMH and Young Justice.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> The only good to come out of Korra was Amon and arguably Asami. The shipping made me cringe.



Well, they are finally going to reveal the Avatar lineage and s2 will take place outside of republic city during the latter half. Also, if you guys haven't, I suggest you try and find the comics for avatar which deal with what happens after Zuko becomes firelord and Aang becomes a fully realized avatar.

The search for Zuko's mom is especially intersting.

spoiler alert

*Spoiler*: __ 



Except for the part where Zuko isn't Ozai's biological child. Also the  spirit is already a badass.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

ATLA was a perfect cartoon. Korra is what happens when Nickelodeon didn't give them enough eps to work with at first and they had to rush it all.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Actually, Let's talk about Wan Pisu and Fairy Tale.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

Fairy Tail is worse than Naruto. What discussion could we possibly have that doesn't simply result in us talking about the only noteworthy thing about it - the fan service.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> Also, to anyone that reads Game of Thrones, I highly suggest you just don't read the latest book if you're a Dany fan. You'll hate her character. Or, you'll hate George R.R. Martin. Either way, you're going to hate someone. This is why I was telling Adrian that show Dany's age might end up saving her character because she won't end up a shallow, pathetic, hormone raging teenage loser who has a gigantic superiority complex and a huge sense of entitlement like she does in the books.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've not read GoT, but the way the last season ended made me think that dany is gonna end up with a massive superiority complex. given how she was treated like a god, and has all that power at her age.

i might go see if they have the books at the library tomorrow.

anyway, arya is the best character. jaime seems cool to, and i like brienne.

and i like the dragons cause dragons are always cool


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 10, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Everything else is shit.
> 
> Except EMH and Young Justice.



R.I.P. Young Justice.  : (


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

you guys clearly know nothing if you think jaime isn't at aleast one of the most complex characters in the series. 0_0

you can see the direction martin is taking with jaime but it doesn't mean he is predictable.'

also, fck dany. by the end of the 5th book i was leaning towards sansa > dany even.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> Fairy Tail is worse than Naruto. What discussion could we possibly have that doesn't simply result in us talking about the only noteworthy thing about it - the fan service.



Ace speaking words of truth.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> Fairy Tail is worse than Naruto. What discussion could we possibly have that doesn't simply result in us talking about the only noteworthy thing about it - the fan service.



I agree, Fairy Tail is stale.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Wait, where the fuck was I when Curse went 0-3 and tied Coast for 7th 

@Ace
You shall burn, Heathen.

Also, I said Wan Pisu as well.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

I would like more of you to get into the Raildex series though. There is a lack of people to talk to about it.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

Ironically, the only Stark's that are good are the only ones who are said to resemble Ned in physical appearance (Arya, Jon).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Can't get into LoK just can't. Seems like a show I'd only like if I was half my age.

Also isn't it some Avatar spinoff or something?

I never saw that either but it seemed highly overrated as well and Aang seemed like an insufferable MC

#myopinion


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> also, fck dany. by the end of the 5th book i was leaning towards sansa > dany even.



Best thing you have ever said.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Robb Stark the best Stark tbh imo.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

@ WAD

You don't watch Avatar for Aang. You watch it for Toph, Sokka, Momo (Yes, momo motherfuckers), Azula, Ty Lee and Zuko and the instances where Ruko and Kyoshi show up.




> Robb Stark the best Stark tbh imo.




There aren't enough giogio icons for this.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Can't get into LoK just can't. Seems like a show I'd only like if I was half my age.
> 
> Also isn't it some Avatar spinoff or something?
> 
> ...



I'll read SnK if you watch ATLA. It's regarded as one of the best animations ever.

Also, dat Azula. If you like Annie's bitchness you'll love Azula.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> and i like the dragons cause dragons are always cool



Except the watered down, cannon fodder variety from World of Warcraft.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

ALSO iROH HOW COULD I FORGET


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

Iroh is by far the best character in Avatar.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm trying so hard to bait out the neg from Darth.

He's just not taking the bait, I give up.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

yeh Iroh was okay.

ATLA was all about Sparky Sparky Boom Man tho.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm trying so hard to bait out the neg from Darth.
> 
> He's just not taking the bait, I give up.



wait,    wat?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Except the watered down, cannon fodder variety from World of Warcraft.



Alexstrasza OP.

Also Iroh is probably the only male character in anything that's been my #1 favorite throughout the series.

ATLA was genius imo. Korra is its AIDSy cousin.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

To be fair, Sparky Sparky Boom Man was so OP that he was mentioned by Sokka in the flashback for Korra.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

Sparky Sparky Boom man killed himself iirc. No one else was strong enough.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait,    wat?



You're the only person who consistently negs me in this thread.

I wanted to see if any of my troll posts on the last 2 pages would've baited one.

Sadly I failed.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

I consistently neg everyone, dont take it personally.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Robb Stark the best Stark tbh imo.



You clearly didn't watch the series or read the books.

Sure, he was only a kid but he was the most retarded person ever when it came to politics and common sense.
The only reason he won anything is because of his army and the people supporting him, he made terrible decisions.

Also, the worst one resulted in the Red Wedding.

''Denied this guy the marriage he asked for? Man, he'll be cool with it lets go there and give him a random relative instead, that'll go well!''

Fucking idiot.
His character frustrated me to no end.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

@Ace - I am mentally incapable of following series now if I think the MC is a joke.

@Original Sin - Appreciate your bargaining attempt but nope. Plus I don't think I can allow myself to be an Azula fan because god knows that LegendaryBeauty played out the character to make me judge her from a 'neutral-don't-know-her' stance to 'what-an-annoying-antagonist' POV


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Alexstrasza OP.



She's the most disappointing of all.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Except the watered down, cannon fodder variety from World of Warcraft.



pff, they are cool too! sindragosa looked bad arse, and i always liked the emerald ones, ever since walking into the shrine in feralas, and promptly dying. then repeating the experience several time as i wanted to explore the area


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae getting trolled by Jiyeon


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae, comme des fuck down.

I'm not seriously participating in you guys' GoT conversation, I wanted to see who I could make mad and see if I could get Darth to neg me.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Adrian, Alexstrasza was worthless, the only half decent dragon that came out of Warcraft was Neltharion.

If you read any books you would know that, she never does anything right and fails at everything.
Ysera got fucked by the Nightmare, which was pathetic.
Malygos was simply useless.
Nozdormu is okay but he just lets everything happen without stopping it because he's scared of changing stuff.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that Nozdormu also fucked up when he saw his own death, got tricked by the Old Gods and created the Infinite Dragonflight which is the stupidest thing I've seen a Dragon aspect do.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

If you want me to neg you all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Actually Ysera the Dreamer was my favorite dragon, not sure why I said Alexstrasza.

It's been a while since I've kept up with Warcraft lore. And even then I mostly just looked at Sylvanas and Jaina.

I like Alex though. I liked the fight against Deathwing. Even though she got rekt.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> pff, they are cool too! sindragosa looked bad arse, and i always liked the emerald ones, ever since walking into the shrine in feralas, and promptly dying. then repeating the experience several time as i wanted to explore the area



Loot pinatas and Dragons-in-Distress.  "Save me, hero, my nigh unlimited magical power and thousands of years of life are all for naught!"  There wasn't a single badass moment from any of those scaley losers.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Please don't.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't give me a pity neg, I already failed my mission.


/seppukku.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Sadly this is all I could find that doesn't involve music on Azula.

[youtube]2KKOc9jlghU[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 10, 2013)

fairy tail is probably the worst popular manga of this generation


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

There are only 4 good Warcraft villains.

Arthas, Illidan, Gul'Dan and Sargeras.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

What's his face from BWL in Vanilla was a badass.

Nef?

Black dragon best dragon.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh fuck, I forgot Hogger.

My bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> What's his face from BWL in Vanilla was a badass.
> 
> Nef?
> 
> Black dragon best dragon.



Nefarian, son of Deathwing AKA Neltharion.

He and Onyxia were siblings.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Illidan was the letdown of all WoW antagonists.

So much so they had to put Sunwell in as a respectable final dungeon of the expansion to compensate for the pathetic showing that was Black Temple


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

lol hogger. pls

Onyxia was cool in human form. I liked her as Katrana Prestor. Made infinitely better by that one machinima video or whatever the fuck that was.

Azshara was fun. Hitler and such.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Illidan was never the main antagonist, Kil'Jaeden was always his master.

Please WAD, BT wasn't even that bad.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Posting in final page.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> lol hogger. pls
> 
> Onyxia was cool in human form. I liked her as Katrana Prestor. Made infinitely better by that one machinima video or whatever the fuck that was.
> 
> Azshara was fun. Hitler and such.



The video you're talking about is probably The Craft of War: Blind


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Sadly this is all I could find that doesn't involve music on Azula.
> 
> [youtube]2KKOc9jlghU[/youtube]



damn I forgot how superhuman people from ATLA really were. 

At 3:10 Azula did all that without being able to bend. 

OP as fuck.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Arthas



Before he became the Lich King, sure.  His douchebaggery was really something to behold.



> Illidan



He was cool in the games.  Not in the books though.



> Gul'Dan



S'alright I suppose.



> Sargeras



Was made into a joke by the token green guy in one of Knaak's books.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Insert WoW talk here.

My family friend works for Blizzard. Get free shit every holiday.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Wanna get me a free WoW subscription?

I'll be your bestfriend.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Illidan was never the main antagonist, Kil'Jaeden was always his master.
> 
> Please WAD, BT wasn't even that bad.



Well yeah, but it seemed like he would have been a villain for a later expansion. All the effort in building up Illidan and the top world guilds trivialized the dungeon in like two days.

"You are not prepared"

Evidently they were 

I know Sunwell was a longer process because of unlocking or whatever but still.

Oh well. I was still a dual glaives rogue so can't complain really.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Wanna get me a free WoW subscription?
> 
> I'll be your bestfriend.



Nah brah, you need the v.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Kind of sorry I brought Warcraft up at all.  I hate Blizzard as a company.  I really want them to go under.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYABYMIAKVI[/YOUTUBE]

But the fans and players could produce some cool stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

I mean, I feel like Arthas came too early as well, the fact that apparently Garrosh is the final boss in MoP is just fucking sad.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> Well, they are finally going to reveal the Avatar lineage and s2 will take place outside of republic city during the latter half. Also, if you guys haven't, I suggest you try and find the comics for avatar which deal with what happens after Zuko becomes firelord and Aang becomes a fully realized avatar.
> 
> The search for Zuko's mom is especially intersting.
> 
> ...



I only read the Promise which at the time when I read it was the only comic for the sequel. I didn't know anything about the search zzz. Now I have to go find it. 

Azula was fucking crazy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Also to hell with DKP as a loot system

Particularly nDKP.

Most flawed distribution method ever.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh I'm behind, we're taking about WoW now. 

>Exits thread.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Garrosh was doomed from the very start of Cataclysm tbh.

>Antagonizing the other Horde faction leaders
>Smart

Killing Cairne, calling Sylvanas an aberration and a bitch, and threatening to kick Vol'jin out of the Horde. lel. Not sure where he's getting enough power to be a legitimate final boss though.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Yay                 .


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Is Sasuke giving Naruto a blowjob in that sig?


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2013)

2k                get?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Garrosh was doomed from the very start of Cataclysm tbh.
> 
> >Antagonizing the other Horde faction leaders
> >Smart
> ...



Gonna get influenced/corrupted by the Old Gods if I remember correctly.

Stupid though, Thrall would still whoop his ass like he's done multiple times.

WAD, I never joined any guilds with DKP for that exact reason.
We always used loot council, just a couple of people who discussed who deserved what item based on preformance in RAIDS, not anything else, and who needed it the most.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

why are we talking about a decrepit game?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm the winner.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 10, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

